# Knitting Tea Party - 23rd to 25th September



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime. It's also 6 a.m. in Singapore where this weekend the _F1_ cars will be racing around the Marina Bay street circuit under the floodlights in the Grand Prix.

I hope everybody has a thoroughly good time at this week's Tea Party with lots of light and friendly chat about what we've all been up to, hopefully with lots of nice pictures. As always, this is a politics, conspiracy theory and scientific research-free zone, they don't go well with the cream cakes!

I've been pretty busy this week, I had a _Talk Like A Pirate_ party on Monday night which was great fun and tried out Camilla's wonderful Clam Chowder receipts from a couple of weeks ago, they were a big hit with my friends. Tuesday, I went to the World Premiere of the film _Fastest_ at _The Empire Leicester Square_ in London. It's an excellent documentary film narrated by Ewan McGregor about the _MotoGP_ championship. The rest of the week I've been recovering and playing in libraries and archives doing some historical research.

I did, however, find time to post another of my little egg cosy designs in the shape of a chef's hat at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-31623-1.html

I hope you all like it.

The Grand Prix circuit passes the famous _Raffles Hotel_ so I thought it would be nice to post the receipt for the classic _Singapore Sling_ cocktail, created by Ngiam Tong Boon who was the hotel's head barman in the early 1900s. He wanted to be able to offer the colonial ladies a pretty pink cocktail and this is what came up with. Be warned, it's deceptively strong.

Enjoy!
Dave

*Raffles Hotel Singapore Sling*

1 fl. oz (30 ml) Gin
1 tbs (15 ml) Cherry brandy
4 fl. oz (120 ml) pineapple juice
1 tbs (15 ml) lime juice
1/2 tbs (7.5 ml) Cointreau
1/2 tbs (7.5 ml) Benedictine
2 tsp (10 ml) Grenadine
Dash of Angostura Bitters

Stir well and pour into a tall glass loaded with ice.
Garnish with a slice of pineapple and a cherry


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy friday all - cooling down here in northwest ohio - will be chilly by football kickoff.

dave - do you think admin could shed some light on this rating thing?

i have a great chicken recipe i will share during this tea party.

sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Wow, I never made one of these, and knew that they were potent, but now I know why I stay away from these deceptive little devils.

I've been so looking forward to this week end for the tea party! Last weekend was so full that I couldn't get here very often, but I'm getting ready to make a cocktail and settling in  A cocktail with two ingredients - but I have to decide on what when I get to the kitchen. 



FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime. It's also 6 a.m. in Singapore where this weekend the _F1_ cars will be racing around the Marina Bay street circuit under the floodlights in the Grand Prix.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dandylion - i love your avatar - just perfect - and the colors are right on. did you do the photograph?

sam


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Hey, Sam, You and me babe! First responders this week. I think it's because I've been lurking around here for a few hours  
Love chicken - that reminds me that I owe a recipe or two here also.

Thanks, Sam, If what you mean by did I do it is that I found the image and downloaded it -- Yes I did  
See you soon.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy friday all - cooling down here in northwest ohio - will be chilly by football kickoff.
> 
> dave - do you think admin could shed some light on this rating thing?
> 
> ...


I don't know where this rating thing came from, it isn't on my browser. One can only assume admin is aware of whatever it is and is doing something.

It's been lovely and sunny in London to-day, but the evenings are drawing in and it's definitely Autumnal at night.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Same in Indianapolis. I love the Fall, but hate to think about losing all of the good things of Summer.



FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > happy friday all - cooling down here in northwest ohio - will be chilly by football kickoff.
> ...


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, Dave - I haven't had a Singapore Sling since I was a young military wife (we were stationed in the Phillipines). Sure does bring back some amazing memories cuz that was a very long time ago. Now I don't know if I have the nerve.
I sure do enjoy the tea parties - thanks for being a steadfast and gracious host.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Wow, Dave - I haven't had a Singapore Sling since I was a young military wife (we were stationed in the Phillipines). Sure does bring back some amazing memories cuz that was a very long time ago. Now I don't know if I have the nerve.
> I sure do enjoy the tea parties - thanks for being a steadfast and gracious host.


I had one watching the practice session this afternoon, so I thought I'd share with everybody.

I'm glad you enjoy the Tea Parties, it's great to read everybody's news.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

No wonder thay are so delciious! And I've only had Singapore Airlines version of them. 


FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime. It's also 6 a.m. in Singapore where this weekend the _F1_ cars will be racing around the Marina Bay street circuit under the floodlights in the Grand Prix.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > happy friday all - cooling down here in northwest ohio - will be chilly by football kickoff.
> ...


I believe it is part of Internet Explorer if you want to turn on the safety features?? I am not sure of this. I do know that I have it on my new laptop but not on my old desktop computer. I am using Internet Explorer 8.
Like you Dave, I have been enjoying Camilla's clam chowder -- the Manhatten one. I made a huge pot and froze half of it!! :wink:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I stay far away from anything alcoholic but if I did drink, that sounds like a wonderful drink. I'd be flat on my face if I just smelled it!! LOL!!!
Don't have one idea why there are warnings about the site but my security software detected nothing. I'd sure be questioning it if it had!
The weather here on the coast of VA has been abominable for the last 3 or 4 days. Clouds, drizzle, and finally downpours this afternoon and tornado watches/warnings (amounted to nothing!) but temps still in the upper 70's and HUMID!
Looked forward to the tea party all week,Dave. Thanks for hosting once again.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> No wonder thay are so delciious! And I've only had Singapore Airlines version of them.


You really must try the original Raffles one, he certainly knew what he was doing!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am on the first page. Will need to disappear for a sleep in a while after I drop my husband off at my daughters. They are going to see his parents, and I have decided that giving them my cold is not a good idea so it seems a good excuse to stay here. Especailly as my gum abscess has not quite cleared it up yet.
I had a stay awake night last night. Got to bed after 3am, and was then awake at 6. My other daughter is going on her 'big adventure' as she calls it. She has Aspergers Syndrome and is very dependent emotionally on us but should be in Melbourne by now and then Tuesday she going to the Phillipines far a few days. While being well travelled she has never been quite as independent as this. Last year she flew from London to Munich but was going to stay with a lovely family she had spent 2 months with previouselly. And I was following a week later and was only in London. Wheras Manilla is not as accessible from Adelaide. She is involved in Rotaract and is representing Adelaide at the national and international confrences. Much more worried about this than I was my 18 year old going to work in Hungary for 6 months about 7 years ago! BUt she is so excited and proud of herself. I wanted to go halfway so I didn't have too far to go if she got in strife but decided to encourage the independence.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Good Evening All. It has been quite a week and, frankly, not all good. Really glad to be here and put my feet up and have an adult beverage or three..... Boy, do I remember Sinagapore Slings. Watch out for ANYTHING with an umbrella in it!!! Anyone hae a good recipe for a Scotch Stone Sour. I've misplaced mine from years a go at the Country Club where I worked.

*LOVE* the chef's hat cozy. Since I have 3 excellent cooks in the family - I think these are going to be mandatory with some egg cups - as they always get a litchen themed package among the Christmas boxes.

I have posted Sweetie Pie's Mac and Cheese on another post of that name for all to try. There will be a TV show named "Welcome to Sweetie Pie's" starting Oct. 15th on OWN (Oprah Winfrey Network). Sweetie was a back-up singer for Ike and Tina Turner and opened a restaurant in Kansas City, MO when they broke up. There is some good food coming out of there!!!

In honor of Grand Prix - Great Hotels and Chefs - I'll send this and then type out the Bread Pudding from the Commanders' Palace in New Orleans. Very yummy....


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I stay far away from anything alcoholic but if I did drink, that sounds like a wonderful drink. I'd be flat on my face if I just smelled it!! LOL!!!
> Don't have one idea why there are warnings about the site but my security software detected nothing. I'd sure be questioning it if it had!
> The weather here on the coast of VA has been abominable for the last 3 or 4 days. Clouds, drizzle, and finally downpours this afternoon and tornado watches/warnings (amounted to nothing!) but temps still in the upper 70's and HUMID!
> Looked forward to the tea party all week,Dave. Thanks for hosting once again.
> ...


After a thoroughly miserable Summer in London, they're predicting it could get into the high 70s next week, I'm keeping my fingers crossed because I'm going to be out and about in town most of it.

I like some cocktails, but it pays to know what's in them, they can be deceptively strong under the fruit flavours. I'll post some more alcohol-free cocktails for the party season, I know I posted one or two a few weeks back.

Dave


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Dave. 

Madmonkeyknitter and myself are getting into a little trouble lately. Though last night hardly anyone was on checking out the banter. But a couple must have complained because we have had emails to not promote her website and to quit the monkeying around.

How small-minded some people can be. Never mind. I am going to sit down and have a singapore sling with you guys and gals.
Cheers
Sue


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bread Pudding --- Commanders' Palace --- New Orleans, Louisiana

1 stick (4 oz.) unsalted butter
1 cup sugar
5 eggs, beaten
1 pint heavy cream
1 Tblsp. vanilla
Dash of Cinnamon
1/4 cup raisins (Optional)
12 slices good French Bread

Preheat oven to 350 degrees Farenheit

Beat butter and sugar together to cream.

Add all remaining ingredients, except raisins and bread, and beat until smooth.

Place bread in a a shllow pan and pour custard over - soak 10 minutes, turn bread, soak another 10 minutes.

Place bread in oven safe casserole or bowl - Create Bain Marie (water bath) of hot water around bowl - Cover bowl with foil and bake 35 minutes. Remove foil and and bake 10 minutes to brown top.

Serve warm topped with Whiskey Sauce ..

Whiskey Sauce

1/2 tsp. cornstartch
1 cup heavy cream
1 cup sugar
pinch cinnamon
1 tsp. butter
TO TASTE (2 TBSP to 1/4 cup) Bourbon, Whiskey (in our house Black Jack Daniels) or Brandy/Congac

Disolve cornstarch in 1/4 cup water

Combine everything but cornstarch mixture and wiskey.

Bring to boil, add cornstarch mixture and stir to thicken.Remove from heat and add liquor to taste.

We make 2 sauces - identical except for whiskey when entertaining youngsters.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Hi Dave.
> 
> Madmonkeyknitter and myself are getting into a little trouble lately. Though last night hardly anyone was on checking out the banter. But a couple must have complained because we have had emails to not promote her website and to quit the monkeying around.
> 
> ...


I hope you and your friend Madmonkeynitter continue onward. I think your banter is so funny. It lifts my spirits and gives me a chuckle every day. The world needs more laughter, not less.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I haven't had bread and butter pudding in so long. Never had the whisky sauce of course. My mum used to make the bread and butter pudding. I think it was because there was not much money in those days and you could use up any left over bread. With 7 kids doubt that there was too much of that either.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Any of you who live in a two story home/condo/apt, will know what I mean when I say I went downstairs and decided it was so chilly that my drink tonight is hot tea with blackberry brandy to take the chill off  
My upstairs is always quite a few degrees warmer than downstairs. 
Knowing that this thread would keep my intrigued this evening I decided to record Blud Bloods tonight. I'll feed my Tom Selleck craving tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What a way to start out the party - a Singapore Sling. I think those of us who have one or two of these will show our age because I don't think I've heard of them for 30 years...same with Harvey Wallbangers. We even made Harvey Wallbanger cakes!!

Dreamweaver, thanks for the much guarded family bread pudding recipe - I copied the Mac and Cheese one also. I enjoyed seeing the live fish hat and necklace - granddaughters are beautiful. I make whiskey an amaretto stone sours so will send you the recipe...still one of my favorite drinks.

Sam, can't wait to try your chicken recipe. We have chicken at least 2 x a week so always need new ways to prepare it.

We have a funeral to attend tomorrow for a 16 mos. old baby who died of leukemia -- breaks my heart.

Our SIL has finished his book and it's available on the createspace.com website. You can PM me if you're interested in reading it. 

I hope that everyone has a safe, fun and healthy weekend.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I haven't had bread and butter pudding in so long. Never had the whisky sauce of course. My mum used to make the bread and butter pudding. I think it was because there was not much money in those days and you could use up any left over bread. With 7 kids doubt that there was too much of that either.


My Mom too!! only difference between that bread pudding recipe and Mom's was that Mom used old bread crusts and would tear them into little pieces before tossing them into the pan and pouring the other stuff over it!! Oooooweee, it was good stuff!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, Thanks so much. A department store in Indy used to serve bread pudding with the whiskey sauce . It's no longer there and I didn't get the recipe. Oddly enough the pudding was listed on the menu as Amish Bread Pudding with wiskey sauce.

Not that using whiskey as an ingredient is bad. It just struck me as odd. I guess I could have asked about it and learned something about the Amish that I didn't know. 
I was a working woman then and too busy to take the time to discuss those things on lunch hour. Thank goodness I've slowed down now. 



Dreamweaver said:


> Bread Pudding --- Commanders' Palace --- New Orleans, Louisiana
> 
> 1 stick (4 oz.) unsalted butter
> 1 cup sugar
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pearlone said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, another week down, thank you Dave for being great and hosting, I really appreciate your tea parties. 
I've finished another sweater, a scarf, an e-reader cover, and 2 dish cloths this week. Halfway through a third dishcloth now. 
Well, I'd have a cocktail but we drank the Tequila and didn't get more yet. lol...
Not a bad thing actually. lol...


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Jynx - looking forward to your bread pudding recipe. I've been to New Orleans many times with my hubby, who grew up there, but believe it or not, we have never eaten at Commander's Palace. I don't care for Cajun cuisine like he does, but he did turn me on to bread pudding. He likes it when I fix this seafood gumbo.

CREOLE SEAFOOD GUMBO
1/2 tsp salt 1/4 tsp chili powder
1/4 tsp pepper 1 tsp paprika
3 tbsp flour 1/2 tsp thyme
1 lb. cut frozen okra 1 bayleaf
1 onion, chopped 1/8 tsp marjoram
2 tbs oil 1 lb peeled shrimp
1 qt. plus 1 c. water 2tbs seafood seasoing
1 lg. can diced tomatos with juice 1 tsp salt
1 tbs minced parsley 1 can crab meat
1 tsp salt 1 pkg smoked sausage

In a paper bag, mix 1/2 tsp salt, pepper & flour. Add okra & onion to the bag. Shake well, to coat.
Heat oil in Dutch oven. Fry okra & onions, stirring constantly. Cook slowly, browning mixture as dark as possible.
Add water, tomatoes, parsley, 1 tsp salt, chili powder, paprika, thyme, bay leaf and marjoram. Cook over low hear for 2hrs, stirring occas.
If using raw shrimp, boil with seafood seasoning & 1tsp salt till shrimp is pink. Drain & cool. Add to soup, along with crab meat (drained & flaked). Cook for 1 hr. Remove bay leaf before serving. Serve over rice. 8-10 servings
Freezes well.

This took me so long to write, you beat me getting your recipe in.


----------



## Tarheel Julie (Jun 19, 2011)

Good evening all from humid, rainy NC. Once again Dave is our Host with the Most - thanks, Dave!

I'm confused, Sam, about this rating thing. I read about it on another thread but nothing comes up on my computer. Who knew a bunch of crafty people could be so dangerous??!!

This may be my last Tea Party for a couple of weeks - I'm having the 4th knee replacement on my right knee on Thursday, so it's anybody's guess how I will be feeling this time next week. I hope everyone has a great weekend - and that the week coming up is a good one. Someone posted a countdown to the next 3 holidays recently and if you are making present (like me!) we need to get on it!

MMK and Sweetsue - keep on keeping on!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pocahontas - Thanks for the gumbo. Ny SIL loves it and you can always tell if it meets his spicy meter by how much he scratches the top of his head! He adds dashes of hot sauce. DH and I were just talking/hoping about cooler weather and how we both really like soups and such and needed to start dragging out some of those recipes. We both want tot droop a little weight. I have a great sausage one I'll dig out later. I lived in New Orleans - I was sooooooo young - like 2 and under, when Dad was in Navy. I've never been as an adult but it is a great town for eating and we have several friends that have brought us treats or recipes.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Tarheel Julie said:


> Good evening all from humid, rainy NC. Once again Dave is our Host with the Most - thanks, Dave!
> 
> I'm confused, Sam, about this rating thing. I read about it on another thread but nothing comes up on my computer. Who knew a bunch of crafty people could be so dangerous??!!
> 
> ...


The downgraded rating may be due to the vulgar language that some KP members use. The language may be funny to some but to others it is extremely offensive. The rules and regulations do say we are to be pleasant to other KP members. (BTW, please dont shoot the messenger delivering this message. I am just saying what some have posted....). Some may have given thumbs down to whom-ever monitors what is going on. But I dont know about this monitoring thing and frankly, I dont understand it. 
It just seems to me (and I am on the outside looking in) that there are so many high alerts issued over the 9/11 thing. I mean no disrespect to anyone and I am not making light of that tragedy. These are just my observations.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Rookie Retiree - So terribly sorry to hear about the baby. The loss of child is hard - no matter the age - but the youngest seem so unfair. Some things in this life are beyond understanding.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all, fall has started here up north,leaves just starting to turn,geese are flocking up,and flying over in their v shape and hooking as they go. Most of the birds have left for the south. Apple season time,and corn mazes to go through. 
Have a busy weekend ahead hope all stay well,and happy. Have a great tea party .Thanks for all the good recipes.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Tarheel Julie - What's the deal? Third time *should* be the charm but FOUR. Surely hope this is the best and the last. I've heard of needing a second, ut never FOUR. Hope you have a nice stack of projects readdy and next to your chair to reward yourself after those dreaded therapy sessions..... Hope you're feeling up to snuff very quickly.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I did see a referernce to the red stripe and rating for KP. I've not seen it - but did have lots of trouble with internet availability to site - though I was connected. I did some modem and router work and seem to be OK now, but wonder if it had someting to do with security blocking. I can see where language might be an issue - more likely something to do with vulnerability to hacking, spamming, some technical aspect. has anyone addressed the issue with Admin?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I haven't had anything about security pop up on mine at all. and no probs logging in or anything. 
Don't know what it is, but I agree with Dreamweaver, it's probably a technical thing.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Dave, thanks for hosting another lovely tea party.

Darowil, hope your daughter has a fabulous trip!

Sam, glad your back. You sound as though you are feeling better.

RookieRetiree, I'm so very sorry. There's nothing sadder.

Jynx, thanks for the recipe. Commander's Palace is the best. Hope you have a better week ahead!

Tarheel Julie, You have been such a huge support to me during my recovery. You know I will be thinking of you and sending my heartfelt thoughts your way on Thursday. XOXO


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

that's weird i haven't had any problem logging in or posting. could it be because i don't like explorer and use Mozilla Firefox for my web browser. 
so sorry to hear about the sweet little one RookieRetiree


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I am on the first page. Will need to disappear for a sleep in a while after I drop my husband off at my daughters. They are going to see his parents, and I have decided that giving them my cold is not a good idea so it seems a good excuse to stay here. Especailly as my gum abscess has not quite cleared it up yet.
> I had a stay awake night last night. Got to bed after 3am, and was then awake at 6. My other daughter is going on her 'big adventure' as she calls it. She has Aspergers Syndrome and is very dependent emotionally on us but should be in Melbourne by now and then Tuesday she going to the Phillipines far a few days. While being well travelled she has never been quite as independent as this. Last year she flew from London to Munich but was going to stay with a lovely family she had spent 2 months with previouselly. And I was following a week later and was only in London. Wheras Manilla is not as accessible from Adelaide. She is involved in Rotaract and is representing Adelaide at the national and international confrences. Much more worried about this than I was my 18 year old going to work in Hungary for 6 months about 7 years ago! BUt she is so excited and proud of herself. I wanted to go halfway so I didn't have too far to go if she got in strife but decided to encourage the independence.


These young international travelers amaze me. I think I was in my 30s before I drove out of state by myself These highschool and college kids of today are so adventurous and confident enough to go to another country and even to stay with strangers on exchange programs. You have to be very proud of both of your girls.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Hi Dave.
> 
> Madmonkeyknitter and myself are getting into a little trouble lately. Though last night hardly anyone was on checking out the banter. But a couple must have complained because we have had emails to not promote her website and to quit the monkeying around.
> 
> ...


Sweetsue,
Sorry to hear about people being so small minded. It's all in good fun and I for one look forward to reading your latest antics!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tarheel - i'm sending you lots of warm thoughts and positive energy - and prayers. we are all here for you i know - holding you close in our thoughts.

hugs -

sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree, so sad about the baby, condolences to the family. Congrats on the book though. 
Tarheel, hope you are up and at em quickly, and hope 4 times is the charm.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good evening all, the weather up here can't make up it's mind. these last few days have been in the high 80's due to be 90 tomorrow. Last week we had 70's, next week back down to 70's and high 60's ... ahh the joys of the Northwest.
Yesterday my oldest one turned 21, though no acknowledgement from her when I wished her a happy birthday. She hasn't talked to me for a little over a year now, it's really sad. 
It is my b-day today, had a wonderful lunch, mexican food, with Glenn. It was nice. Had a pleasant evening with my other girls before they left for the weekend. 

Thought I'd say Hi to you all before I go to bed, up early, start work at 4:30am :-( 
Sorry to hear about the little one RookieRetiree, so young too
Tarheel Julie I sure hope this surgery works for you, that's awful to go thru that 4 times

Good night all
Hope you all have a great weekend
Hugs
Marion


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I guess we have noone to blame but ourselves. we visited China (to visit my brother and see the country) and Bali and then decided why not go a nd live in the uK for a while. And we travelled in most of the holidays so they grew up doing so, But especially proud of Maryanne having the guts to do this with all the difficulties it entails for her. Don't think she would have done it if we hadn't done so much travelling. Ansd very glad we made her get herself to Munich from London alone last year. And I must admit to enjoying a week of my own company after 4 weeks with her hardly out of sight!
Vivky has alwys been extremely competent. On our second day in London my 10 year old had the tube system worked out and was able to tell me where to go- within a few hours of seeing her first tube. She loved the tubes for her whole time there- and by the time we left would not only tell us which tubes to catch but where to get on to be near the exit for whichever station we were going to (she was almost 14 by this time). We spent one of our last days in London simply riding the tubes so she could say she had gone through every station on the tube map. Instead of becoming a tube driver- her ambition in early high school- she became a doctor. Difficult to drive the tubes from over here admittedly.



dandylion said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Well I am on the first page. Will need to disappear for a sleep in a while after I drop my husband off at my daughters. They are going to see his parents, and I have decided that giving them my cold is not a good idea so it seems a good excuse to stay here. Especailly as my gum abscess has not quite cleared it up yet.
> ...


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm really late in checking in. I felt so good today that I was able to thoroughly clean up around here. I hadn't touched it for the two weeks my friend was here and we did marathon knitting. I dragged out my considerable stash, and she brought an entire car full. It looked like an explosion in a yarn shop.

We had to make pathways through boxes and bags and baskets full of yarn. We kitted up a lot of it and she took some home to work on. She is an incredibly fast knitter but I am not. We had orders for about eight purses and I am finishing up the sixth one. She's coming back Jan and Feb and we're doing it again. We really have so much fun creating and knitting we sometimes stay up til 3 or 4 in the morning.

Lots of hugs to those who are ailing or mourning a loss.

Thanks again for this wonderful tea party Dave. I love to check in with the knitting family and see how and what you all are doing. 

Mad Monkey and Sweet Sue, perhaps you should cowrite the book....after all the Fannie Flagg of Monkeydom and the Queen of Clowns just can't be beat. Oh, maybe you're working on the movie script first. Can't wait. Curious as to whom you would pick to play your parts.

The receipts/recipes are already outstanding, I can't wait to go shopping and make them. Good reason for a party! Thanks everybody.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good evening, everyone! I had a busy week last week, but did manage to get some knitting done. Christmas will be here before you know it. I do feel like I am making progress. Still cleaning out my mother's house. Sad to say that we have not found any surprise valuables. Most of the stuff is only valuable to the family. Hope everyone has a great weekend! Going to knit now. See you tomorrow.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Pammie Hi! Nothing under the mattress? Let's see....did you try the tea pot? the cookie jar? Don't give anything away until you have checked. May even be some savings bonds in with her swatches! :lol: Nice to see you back.



pammie1234 said:


> Good evening, everyone! I had a busy week last week, but did manage to get some knitting done. Christmas will be here before you know it. I do feel like I am making progress. Still cleaning out my mother's house. Sad to say that we have not found any surprise valuables. Most of the stuff is only valuable to the family. Hope everyone has a great weekend! Going to knit now. See you tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for the Gumbo recipe - I'm always trying new recipes for this favorite dish. I make shrimp and chicken Creole and Mississippi version of gumbo with file' powder. I saw jarred roux in the fish store the other day - I may try that out as that's the hardest part to get the roux nice and dark without burning it. MMMm mmmm....now my mouth is watering for gumbo and it's cold enough here now for these hearty meals.

So sorry to hear about the knee replacement,Tarheel - hope you feel up to knitting and that your recovery/rehab is quick.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > happy friday all - cooling down here in northwest ohio - will be chilly by football kickoff.
> ...


I had seen a post or two about this "bad rating" thing, but my AVG still says it's good so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank for posting the _Commander's Palace_ receipt for _Bread and Butter Pudding_ Dreamweaver, I make mine the same way but use slices of brioche bread instead. It's a lovely pud and very easy.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting the Creole Seafood Gumbo receipt, Pocahontas. I've only eaten it when I've been in America and never tried making it myself, armed with your instructions, I shall have a go!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a way to start out the party - a Singapore Sling. I think those of us who have one or two of these will show our age because I don't think I've heard of them for 30 years...same with Harvey Wallbangers. We even made Harvey Wallbanger cakes!!
> 
> Dreamweaver, thanks for the much guarded family bread pudding recipe - I copied the Mac and Cheese one also. I enjoyed seeing the live fish hat and necklace - granddaughters are beautiful. I make whiskey an amaretto stone sours so will send you the recipe...still one of my favorite drinks.
> 
> ...


I was hoping I'd bring back some happy memories by posting the _Singapore Sling_ receipt. It's funny how these things come into and go out of, fashion. In the 70s when I was at art school, wine bars were all the rage, dark cellars with wax encrusted candles and bistro dishes; then came the 80s with up-market hamburger joints, all bright and cheerful with roller-skating waitresses serving lethal cocktails, that was a fun, if slightly insane, decade of excess!

I hope the funeral is a quiet and peaceful affair, so sad when it's for a little one.

Do congratulate your SIL on the book, it's a lot of work to put one together and get it published, I wish him every success.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tarheel Julie said:


> Good evening all from humid, rainy NC. Once again Dave is our Host with the Most - thanks, Dave!
> 
> I'm confused, Sam, about this rating thing. I read about it on another thread but nothing comes up on my computer. Who knew a bunch of crafty people could be so dangerous??!!
> 
> ...


You have my best wishes for the knee surgery, I know how painful a joint it can be. I managed to wreck my cartilage playing rugger when I was a teenager, in those days the success rate for the operation was only 50/50 so I had two years of physiotherapy instead. It has more less cleared up, but seems to go every 15-18 months, usually at an inconvenient moment, but luckily it clears up in about six weeks. I used to use the periods I was laid up to make the most ambitious picture sweaters from my own images, it's more engaging than daytime tv!

Hope it goes well
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> I guess we have noone to blame but ourselves. we visited China (to visit my brother and see the country) and Bali and then decided why not go a nd live in the uK for a while. And we travelled in most of the holidays so they grew up doing so, But especially proud of Maryanne having the guts to do this with all the difficulties it entails for her. Don't think she would have done it if we hadn't done so much travelling. Ansd very glad we made her get herself to Munich from London alone last year. And I must admit to enjoying a week of my own company after 4 weeks with her hardly out of sight!
> Vivky has alwys been extremely competent. On our second day in London my 10 year old had the tube system worked out and was able to tell me where to go- within a few hours of seeing her first tube. She loved the tubes for her whole time there- and by the time we left would not only tell us which tubes to catch but where to get on to be near the exit for whichever station we were going to (she was almost 14 by this time). We spent one of our last days in London simply riding the tubes so she could say she had gone through every station on the tube map. Instead of becoming a tube driver- her ambition in early high school- she became a doctor. Difficult to drive the tubes from over here admittedly.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm all for young people travelling around the world and encourage _The Lad_ to visit his international schoolfriends whenever the opportunity arises. He likes Europe and the UAE, but for some inexplicable reason, getting him across the pond is tricky and takes some considerable persuasion. He did enjoy a mad weekend trip we took to the Brazilian Grand Prix which we took a couple of years ago though, so maybe he's growing out of it.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a question for everybody...

As you know I post the odd pattern on KP, as well as an occasional receipt, it's interesting to see how many views these get, typically my egg cosies receive over two thousand which is a staggering figure. 

What I'm intrigued to know is how many of you glance and move on and how many download the patterns, I'd also like to know whether downloading is an automatic response regardless of whether you actually intend to make it. 

I'm not on some kind of ego-trip here, but the apparent popularity of my little designs has absolutely amazed me, I'm just curious to know what happens to them after I've posted them. Of course I'd love to see how yours came out from following my instructions, I'd also like to know whether they are easy to follow. Never having written a pattern for anybody else to follow before joining the forum, I'm on a bit of a learning curve and would welcome any suggestions as to how I can improve them.

Many thanks
Dave


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I had a look. Thought it would make a nice hat! Then moved on. Guess I was looking for something more Christmassy but didn't need cosies anyway. No reflection on your egg cosy Dave. 



FireballDave said:


> I have a question for everybody...
> 
> As you know I post the odd pattern on KP, as well as an occasional receipt, it's interesting to see how many views these get, typically my egg cosies receive over two thousand which is a staggering figure.
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I had a look. Thought it would make a nice hat! Then moved on. Guess I was looking for something more Christmassy but didn't need cosies anyway. No reflection on your egg cosy Dave.


Thanks Sue. I'm just interested because I'm absolutely amazed by how many people 'click' on my designs. Another lady had the same thought as you and is making one to go on the head of an action man figure she's dressed up as a chef to celebrate her son passing his exams.

There will be some winter egg cosies and napkin rings coming soon, but it takes me a while to draw the charts and write up the instructions and then check them through, I'm only semi-computer literate!

Dave


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi all, well Dave, I do copy your patterns for egg cozies and do intend to make some of them, especially the little chefs hat but have to wait to get some white yarn. Might have to wait til next month as I have to get my daughters birthday present and my son has a court date coming up that I am sure there will be fees. I am still angry with both my children over that one. So I started to make a huge crocheted quilt for my bed and don't know how long that will take. But it is a scrap thing so I can put it down when I need to and pick it up later. I am also trying to think of something to put on the egg cosy if I can find a couple of little chef knives it would be perfect for her. I took her to a book signing when Bobby Flay was in our area and she took her jacket from school and got him to sign it. I thought that was neat. She really enjoyed going and I purchased two of his books, one for my daughter and one for me. Now if I could just get my hands on a copy of the french book that Julia Child learned with It would be the ulitmate gift for her. I can't even remember the name of it I would have to watch the move Julia and Julia again to get the name of the book. I am sure amazon will have it.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Was that Mastering the Art of French Cooking?



Ciyona said:


> Hi all, well Dave, I do copy your patterns for egg cozies and do intend to make some of them, especially the little chefs hat but have to wait to get some white yarn. Might have to wait til next month as I have to get my daughters birthday present and my son has a court date coming up that I am sure there will be fees. I am still angry with both my children over that one. So I started to make a huge crocheted quilt for my bed and don't know how long that will take. But it is a scrap thing so I can put it down when I need to and pick it up later. I am also trying to think of something to put on the egg cosy if I can find a couple of little chef knives it would be perfect for her. I took her to a book signing when Bobby Flay was in our area and she took her jacket from school and got him to sign it. I thought that was neat. She really enjoyed going and I purchased two of his books, one for my daughter and one for me. Now if I could just get my hands on a copy of the french book that Julia Child learned with It would be the ulitmate gift for her. I can't even remember the name of it I would have to watch the move Julia and Julia again to get the name of the book. I am sure amazon will have it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Hi all, well Dave, I do copy your patterns for egg cozies and do intend to make some of them, especially the little chefs hat but have to wait to get some white yarn. Might have to wait til next month as I have to get my daughters birthday present and my son has a court date coming up that I am sure there will be fees. I am still angry with both my children over that one. So I started to make a huge crocheted quilt for my bed and don't know how long that will take. But it is a scrap thing so I can put it down when I need to and pick it up later. I am also trying to think of something to put on the egg cosy if I can find a couple of little chef knives it would be perfect for her. I took her to a book signing when Bobby Flay was in our area and she took her jacket from school and got him to sign it. I thought that was neat. She really enjoyed going and I purchased two of his books, one for my daughter and one for me. Now if I could just get my hands on a copy of the french book that Julia Child learned with It would be the ulitmate gift for her. I can't even remember the name of it I would have to watch the move Julia and Julia again to get the name of the book. I am sure amazon will have it.


What an expensive time for you, I hope it doesn't send all your finances into melt-down. I'm glad you had a good time at the book-signing and that Bobby Flay was so nice and helpful.

I had a quick look on ebay and item number: 170607541352 might be what you're looking for, the listing says they post worldwide. I have used that particular seller before without any problems, of course there might be a seller closer to you.

Hope that helps and that the cosy comes out well when you make it.
Dave


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Morning all, sorry about the knee surgery - had mine replaced last year and so far so good. My physio said that it's the most painful op you can go through, so my thoughts will be with you, and also my thoughts and prayers go out to friends and family of all those suffering pain and loss.
I've had a really busy week as I've been helping to pack up my daughter's flat, both she and Simon are the worst hoarders ever!
As far as knitting is concerned this week, have only managed to make two squares for charity (knit-a-square.com) so am really lagging behind but hope to return to project Christmas this coming week.  
Son Steven has been out since the crack of dawn drilling winter corn. I don't suppose he'll be in until 10ish tonight. I can hear his tractor going hour after hour. He's trying to get all the farm work done before taking his family to Orlando for a holiday in October. The grandchildren are so excited about it as you can imagine. 
Best wishes to everyone from a dry but breezy southwest UK.
p.s. will be watching the grand prix Dave, so will be thinking of you. Just hope Lewis is back on form eh?


----------



## xomix (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Dave - To be honest, I'm not into egg cosies. BUT this is what I do. I check every row of the written pattern to see if I could work it. I go to the graph and check it against the writing. I follow the graph line by line and to get the whole idea. Although no egg cosies come from this, I learn sooooo much about design. I save some just for their intricasies. Thanks for putting them on here - you've taught me so much. Jan


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maidinkent said:


> Morning all, sorry about the knee surgery - had mine replaced last year and so far so good. My physio said that it's the most painful op you can go through, so my thoughts will be with you, and also my thoughts and prayers go out to friends and family of all those suffering pain and loss.
> I've had a really busy week as I've been helping to pack up my daughter's flat, both she and Simon are the worst hoarders ever!
> As far as knitting is concerned this week, have only managed to make two squares for charity (knit-a-square.com) so am really lagging behind but hope to return to project Christmas this coming week.
> Son Steven has been out since the crack of dawn drilling winter corn. I don't suppose he'll be in until 10ish tonight. I can hear his tractor going hour after hour. He's trying to get all the farm work done before taking his family to Orlando for a holiday in October. The grandchildren are so excited about it as you can imagine.
> ...


There's never any real down-time on a farm, I bet your son will be exhausted by the time he's finished.

Really looking forward to this weekend's Grand Prix, we're big McLaren fans, it's our local team and I've been supporting them since the days of James Hunt. We've visited the factory to see the cars being built, it's incredible what they do and absolutely fascinating. We'll be cheering Lewis and Jenson on through the tv!

Dave


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

Good Morning All. Hope everyone who had a poor week has an amazing week coming up. So sorry for the loss of the child. That just always seems so unfair to me, but God knows what He is about. We had a little 14 month old boy killed by his mother's boyfriend here this last week. So sad. The funeral will be Sunday. My week seemed to be thinking of that child. Because of him, I have come to a decision I had been mulling over for months. I have decided to use all the yarn that I just "lucked" into at that garage sale to make hats for babies and those having chemo, gifts for Christmas will be donations made in my children's names for children who have no one to give them gifts, and instead of spending so much on my GK who get so much stuff they appreciate none of it, I will take that money and buy gifts for the tree angels this year. 
As for warnings, I have seen none and have had none. I will be lurking today because I have many things to get done today. You are all wonderful, gifted, and giving, and you each deserve the best of life--


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

xomix said:


> Hi Dave - To be honest, I'm not into egg cosies. BUT this is what I do. I check every row of the written pattern to see if I could work it. I go to the graph and check it against the writing. I follow the graph line by line and to get the whole idea. Although no egg cosies come from this, I learn sooooo much about design. I save some just for their intricasies. Thanks for putting them on here - you've taught me so much. Jan


That's interesting Jan, I'm really pleased my designs are helping you develop your skills. Some of my motifs could very easily be applied to other things like jumpers or hats. One KP member posted a lovely little hat with my three fishes design and I know of a craft teacher who uses my designs to teach her students various techniques and because they are little projects, they can be completed in a couple of hours.

Thanks for letting me know
Dave


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maidinkent said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all, sorry about the knee surgery - had mine replaced last year and so far so good. My physio said that it's the most painful op you can go through, so my thoughts will be with you, and also my thoughts and prayers go out to friends and family of all those suffering pain and loss.
> ...


How lucky you are to visit the MacLaren factory - fascinating. Have been a real fan of Formula 1 for many years, since the days of the incredible Ayrton Senna. It was the one thing our family did together - the day he died, we all just sat and cried.
Hope those kind of accidents are a thing of the past, though I somehow doubt it. By the way I also support Jenson, but shh don't tell the kids ;-)


----------



## ENGLISHROSE (Mar 25, 2011)

GOOD MORNING EVERY BODY, THIS IS YO, FROM FLORIDA HAD GREAT NEWS MY GT GRANDAUGHTER WAS BORN LAST WEEK ON THE 18TH A PREMIE 17.5 INS 4IBS 11OZS, AM HAVEING HER BABY SHOWER TODAY AT 2PM.ONLY BABY I KNOW THAT WILL BE PRESENTAT HER BABY SHOWER. SO WE DECIDE TO CALL IT A WELCOMEING PARTY. TROUBLE IS SHE SO TINEY SHE DOSEN'T FIT VERY WELL IN HER PREMIE CLOTHES, WISH EVERY ONE A GOOD WEEK-END. DAVE I LOVE YOUR EGG COZIES,RECEIPEIS AND YOUR COCKTAILS THANK FOR ALL THE CONTRIBUTIONS TO KP. KEEP EM COMING.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ENGLISHROSE said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERY BODY, THIS IS YO, FROM FLORIDA HAD GREAT NEWS MY GT GRANDAUGHTER WAS BORN LAST WEEK ON THE 18TH A PREMIE 17.5 INS 4IBS 11OZS, AM HAVEING HER BABY SHOWER TODAY AT 2PM.ONLY BABY I KNOW THAT WILL BE PRESENTAT HER BABY SHOWER. SO WE DECIDE TO CALL IT A WELCOMEING PARTY. TROUBLE IS SHE SO TINEY SHE DOSEN'T FIT VERY WELL IN HER PREMIE CLOTHES, WISH EVERY ONE A GOOD WEEK-END. DAVE I LOVE YOUR EGG COZIES,RECEIPEIS AND YOUR COCKTAILS THANK FOR ALL THE CONTRIBUTIONS TO KP. KEEP EM COMING.


That's great news, I hope you have a wonderful party for her. The clothes will fit before you know it, babies grow at an astonishing rate!

Dave


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning everyone. My week has been a bit mixed. I've had a meeting at work about staff-room politics: some bad feelings between some of us at the moment. It's beginning to get better. On a good note, I have completed the first finger-less glove for my firstborn's Christmas present and started the second one. I have previously made a hat to match and hat and glove sets for second and third born, so not much to go on that front. I have also made great in-roads on the blanket I am knitting for charity- not much more to go now. Unfortunately I started a cold on Thursday, but on the plus side I managed to get out of going into the swimming pool with the children at work on Friday because of it. I had long lie-in because of the cold this morning, I haven't slept until 10o'clock for a very long time. Hope everyone has a good weekend. Dave I do have a look at your designs, but I'm sorry to say I haven't downloaded any of them or made any. I think they are great. I might go back to your Grand-prix designs to make something for dh who is a great motor sports fan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I only download things I intend to use- doesn't mean I wil of coursel. Other things i bookmark that I might decide to do one day.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

And cheers to you! My husband had rotator cuff surgery yesterday morning here in So.Calif and has been doing well but somewhat painfull. No, we could not have used your latest "sling" concoction but sounds good for all of you.


FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime. It's also 6 a.m. in Singapore where this weekend the _F1_ cars will be racing around the Marina Bay street circuit under the floodlights in the Grand Prix.
> 
> ...


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon/evening to you all. Sorry to hear about the baby dieing. I know the death of the young is so sad, but as said previously, God has a plan. Good luck to all recovering from surgeries, etc. 

I myself, had a second cataract surgery yesterday. All is well. So nice to be able to see without glasses. May have to use them for reading. 

My grandkids have soccer today, which I will miss because of the surgery, but I'm hoping they both win. They're going up north after so my granddaughter can go hunting with her father. Hope they get a deer. Love the meat.

Goodbye for now. Julia


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[This may be my last Tea Party for a couple of weeks - I'm having the 4th knee replacement on my right knee on Thursday, so it's anybody's guess how I will be feeling this time next week. quote]

I do NOT envy you one bit. I had my left knee replaced about 5 yrs ago and seemed like it took forever to get over the pain. But I'm so glad I did it....I've been pain-free (well, at least that knee is pain-free!!) since then. I did have a partial knee replacement last Nov. for the right knee. Came home right after the surgery and it was so much easier than the complete one! 
Hope with this replacement, it will be your last.
My prayers are with you for a speedy, as pain-free as possible recovery.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I haven't knitted any of your egg cozies, Dave. But am always interested in the charts. Haven't used them yet but I do plan to in the future. I'm still in the planning stages of a knitted afghan using squares with different pictures. And your charted designs are perfect. You're so talented, you're downright scary!! LOL!
Please post more...they're all delightful.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[I myself, had a second cataract surgery yesterday. All is well. So nice to be able to see without glasses. May have to use them for reading. 

I had cataract surgery about 6 years ago and for the first time in 50 yrs. could see without glasses. For the first couple of weeks afterwards, I would still reach for my glasses as soon as I woke up. 
I told my eye surgeon that he was my new super-hero!
Congratulations on your 'better eyes'! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Thanks for posting the Creole Seafood Gumbo receipt, Pocahontas. I've only eaten it when I've been in America and never tried making it myself, armed with your instructions, I shall have a go!
> 
> Dave


Hope you can read the ingredients. I had written them in two columns to save space but they appear to be jumbled together. Course, it IS gumbo. Enjoy with some hot fluffy white rice.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Good morning everyone. My week has been a bit mixed. I've had a meeting at work about staff-room politics: some bad feelings between some of us at the moment. It's beginning to get better. On a good note, I have completed the first finger-less glove for my firstborn's Christmas present and started the second one. I have previously made a hat to match and hat and glove sets for second and third born, so not much to go on that front. I have also made great in-roads on the blanket I am knitting for charity- not much more to go now. Unfortunately I started a cold on Thursday, but on the plus side I managed to get out of going into the swimming pool with the children at work on Friday because of it. I had long lie-in because of the cold this morning, I haven't slept until 10o'clock for a very long time. Hope everyone has a good weekend. Dave I do have a look at your designs, but I'm sorry to say I haven't downloaded any of them or made any. I think they are great. I might go back to yuor Grand-prix designs to make something for dh who is a great motor sports fan.


Children do like to share all their nasty colds and sniffles with everyone within range of a sneeze! I still get 'fresher's flu' every year from all the bugs the students bring from around the country to which I don't have any immunity.

We've just watched _P3_ from Singapore and are looking forward to the qualifying in an hour or so which looks like it will be very exciting. The city really is putting on a great show. I'm hoping to post a design that will do for both the Japanese _MotoGP_ and the _F1_ this week, if I get time.

Dave


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I have a question for everybody...
> 
> As you know I post the odd pattern on KP, as well as an occasional receipt, it's interesting to see how many views these get, typically my egg cosies receive over two thousand which is a staggering figure.
> 
> ...


Dave I love your cosy patterns I am waiting for a Christmas one and I do intend to make them they are in my files please do not stop them , the kp is my live line( you will never know how much Please keep me in you prayers ) I check in several times a day but do not respond to often and I am sure there are other like me Jeanb


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sue, I love your clown picture. I wanted to learn clowning and signed up for a training class in Palm Springs, CA, years ago, but it was canceled. 

I made a clown costume once for one of the kids for Halloween. It fit me so I wore it when I was a Room Mother in one of my kids' classes. I found out that I could act like a "nut" as long as no one knew who I was. It was fun! And I thought going to hospitals to cheer up kids would be a lot of fun and so rewarding. But it never happened. :XD: 

I'm sure you must have a lot of fun clowning. Do you do kids' birthday parties and such?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I haven't knitted any of your egg cozies, Dave. But am always interested in the charts. Haven't used them yet but I do plan to in the future. I'm still in the planning stages of a knitted afghan using squares with different pictures. And your charted designs are perfect. You're so talented, you're downright scary!! LOL!
> Please post more...they're all delightful.
> JuneK


Thanks for the compliments June, I try to vary the techniques and designs. The great thing about egg cosies is it's a tiny canvas area to work within and the motifs are transferable to lots of other things, like patch pockets or your afghan squares.

A few more will be coming soon, it's transferring them from paper onto the computer that takes the time!

Dave


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Alas, Doris. Petal is now packed away in a suitcase somewhere. I use to clown with my local church but all the other clowns either retired or moved away. We would do children's parties only to provide funds for us to perform at church functions. We would travel anywhere in Australia that asked us to perform. Even went to Russia for a children's camp.



DorisT said:


> Sue, I love your clown picture. I wanted to learn clowning and signed up for a training class in Palm Springs, CA, years ago, but it was canceled.
> 
> I made a clown costume once for one of the kids for Halloween. It fit me so I wore it when I was a Room Mother in one of my kids' classes. I found out that I could act like a "nut" as long as no one knew who I was. It was fun! And I thought going to hospitals to cheer up kids would be a lot of fun and so rewarding. But it never happened. :XD:
> 
> I'm sure you must have a lot of fun clowning. Do you do kids' birthday parties and such?


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

ENGLISHROSE said:


> GOOD MORNING EVERY BODY, THIS IS YO, FROM FLORIDA HAD GREAT NEWS MY GT GRANDAUGHTER WAS BORN LAST WEEK ON THE 18TH A PREMIE 17.5 INS 4IBS 11OZS, AM HAVEING HER BABY SHOWER TODAY AT 2PM.ONLY BABY I KNOW THAT WILL BE PRESENTAT HER BABY SHOWER. SO WE DECIDE TO CALL IT A WELCOMEING PARTY. TROUBLE IS SHE SO TINEY SHE DOSEN'T FIT VERY WELL IN HER PREMIE CLOTHES, WISH EVERY ONE A GOOD WEEK-END. DAVE I LOVE YOUR EGG COZIES,RECEIPEIS AND YOUR COCKTAILS THANK FOR ALL THE CONTRIBUTIONS TO KP. KEEP EM COMING.


woo 18 I only have 6 grads to you and the family,up here in Canada in my neck of the woods most baby showers are done after the baby is born it never used to be that way in my time it was always a surprise I guess this way you know if it is a boy or girl 
Jeanb


----------



## Barbara Gordon (Apr 2, 2011)

:thumbup: Hi Sam, Not in here much, but it's getting pretty chilly here to and would love to try your chicken soup...!! My sinus and asthma are really in full swing right now to. Good time for it. Chicken soup cures a lot of this up...fast!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> Dave I love your cosy patterns I am waiting for a Christmas one and I do intend to make them they are in my files please do not stop them , the kp is my live line( you will never know how much Please keep me in you prayers ) I check in several times a day but do not respond to often and I am sure there are other like me Jeanb


I'm glad you like them, Jean. The first Winter design is scheduled for the first week in October, all will become clear!

I think KP is great for helping people to keep in touch and exchange ideas, I've learned so much from other members.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I have a question for everybody...
> 
> As you know I post the odd pattern on KP, as well as an occasional receipt, it's interesting to see how many views these get, typically my egg cosies receive over two thousand which is a staggering figure.
> 
> ...


Soft-boiled eggs are way out of anything I want to eat and I don't know friends who make them. So I have no interest in making those cosies. however, I did keep the maple leaf pattern because I might want to drop that into the middle of an afghan or sweater.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I've enjoyed printing all the recipes this morning. Don't think I'll try your Singapore Sling though, Dave. It sounds great, but too strong for me.

Re your egg cozies, yes, I love them, but have not made one yet. They are clever designs, though. One problem I have is that I don't use DK yarn so have no scraps.

We're leaving in a couple of hours via Southwest Airlines for Boston where we'll be meeting our Alaskan DD and her hubby for a vacation mainly in Maine, but will be visiting MA, NH, and Canada, also. I'm a little concerned about the Arabic messages they've found engraved on the belly of some of the SW planes. How good is security if someone can get to the planes and do this without being detected?

Hope everyone has a good week; will see you all next weekend.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone. My week has been a bit mixed. I've had a meeting at work about staff-room politics: some bad feelings between some of us at the moment. It's beginning to get better. On a good note, I have completed the first finger-less glove for my firstborn's Christmas present and started the second one. I have previously made a hat to match and hat and glove sets for second and third born, so not much to go on that front. I have also made great in-roads on the blanket I am knitting for charity- not much more to go now. Unfortunately I started a cold on Thursday, but on the plus side I managed to get out of going into the swimming pool with the children at work on Friday because of it. I had long lie-in because of the cold this morning, I haven't slept until 10o'clock for a very long time. Hope everyone has a good weekend. Dave I do have a look at your designs, but I'm sorry to say I haven't downloaded any of them or made any. I think they are great. I might go back to yuor Grand-prix designs to make something for dh who is a great motor sports fan.
> ...


We do encourage the children to share, BUT their colds are not what we quite have in mind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I have a question for everybody...
> 
> As you know I post the odd pattern on KP, as well as an occasional receipt, it's interesting to see how many views these get, typically my egg cosies receive over two thousand which is a staggering figure.
> 
> ...


I try to only download things I will eventually make, thought they'd make great little Christmas stocking gifts, or enlarge to make a baby hat. lol... So I totally intend to make them, too cute to pass up.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I've enjoyed printing all the recipes this morning. Don't think I'll try your Singapore Sling though, Dave. It sounds great, but too strong for me.
> 
> Re your egg cozies, yes, I love them, but have not made one yet. They are clever designs, though. One problem I have is that I don't use DK yarn so have no scraps.
> 
> ...


Have great trip, and don't forget to take lots of photos for us all!

Dave


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Good morning to you all! I hope all who are having illness/surgeries will get through with no complications and have speedy recoveries! The weather here is perfect - except for the surprise rain shower we had yesterday. Fall is my absolute favorite season! Tomorrow is the last home game for the baseball team - Cardinals for the year, I will be there enjoying every minute of it. I am sorry to hear of the baby's passing - my husband passed from leukemia - it is hard for an adult to go through the treatments, I can't imagine a baby having to deal with it. Prayers for the baby and family. Dave, I love your egg cosy patterns. I haven't had a soft boiled egg since I was a young girl living at home - my father was the best soft boiled egg cooker, white done, yellow runny - but I love the patterns and often download them to use later on other things. Have a wonderful week to all of you - Monday is a big day for me, I get to see my DIL be sworn in as an attorney, achieving her life long dream. So proud of her, passed the bar the first time taking it!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh Dave, As high as the High 70's eh? (((ggg We've had three days here at 100 degrees. I know this sounds weird but I have to lead a tour at our local historic cemetery this morning. I could use your 70's!
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Boiling Gumbo for one hour doesn't get the shrimp all rubbery???
Thank you!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Jynx,
I am losing it I think. I love all the recipes on the tea party and the patterns as well. You mentioned giving us the Mac & Cheese recipe in another post. I missed it somewhere along the line. Can you tell me where to look. I would love that recipe!
Appreciatively,
marilyn


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Where does one find the mac & cheese recipe?
What is the book about? It's always impressive when one completes a book...a very big undertaking!



RookieRetiree said:


> What a way to start out the party - a Singapore Sling. I think those of us who have one or two of these will show our age because I don't think I've heard of them for 30 years...same with Harvey Wallbangers. We even made Harvey Wallbanger cakes!!
> 
> Dreamweaver, thanks for the much guarded family bread pudding recipe - I copied the Mac and Cheese one also. I enjoyed seeing the live fish hat and necklace - granddaughters are beautiful. I make whiskey an amaretto stone sours so will send you the recipe...still one of my favorite drinks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Dave - regarding you question about how your patterns for egg cozies are used: I have downloaded every one and saved in its own folder but have not yet made one. That will happen when several other projects are finished. I have read the directions and they seem to be clear and make sense. Also, I have not seen any warnings about this site. To all KP friends - isn't fall weather wonderfu?!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

We have a funeral to attend tomorrow for a 16 mos. old baby who died of leukemia -- breaks my heart.

Our SIL has finished his book and it's available on the createspace.com website. You can PM me if you're interested in reading it.

I hope that everyone has a safe, fun and healthy weekend.[/quote]

oh my.....16 months old....it seems so unfair. Our thoughts are with the parents...losing a child under any circumstances seems to be the worst that can happen. We extend our prayers.
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Oh Dave, As high as the High 70's eh? (((ggg We've had three days here at 100 degrees. I know this sounds weird but I have to lead a tour at our local historic cemetery this morning. I could use your 70's!
> marilyn


Hope there's some shade around. Not weird at all, cemeteries are fascinating for all kinds of reasons, they tell us so much about the society of the time and its mores.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> Dave - regarding you question about how your patterns for egg cozies are used: I have downloaded every one and saved in its own folder but have not yet made one. That will happen when several other projects are finished. I have read the directions and they seem to be clear and make sense. Also, I have not seen any warnings about this site. To all KP friends - isn't fall weather wonderfu?!


Thanks Ragdoll, I hope they turn out well when you make them up. It's good to know my instructions are clear enough, it's all new for me to write them out.

Dave


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Good morning all. I'd like to join the throng in thanking Dave for keeping the tea trolly rolling and a fresh cup always ready to be poured! It is overcast here still this morning, but will most likely get to 85 or 90 today in Northern California. Last night I saw a local production of Pirates of Penzance. I can't see too much Gilbert & Sullivan, and so close to talk like a pirate day, how could I not attend!


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

Fall is here in central Alberta. The leaves on the huge beech tree in our yard are falling on the deck, and a cloud of them come in every time the dogs come in. 
I've been in the canning mood with all of this cool weather. Made rhubarb relish, zuchinni marmalade and today it is rhubarb chutney. Because of my diet I won't be enjoying them, but they will make good gifts.
I started reading Free Range Knitter by Stephanie Pearl=Mcphee. An amusing read. Have a great weekend all you KP friends.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dave,
I check every cosy posted.....but I don't make them. I don't think they'd fit well on a poached or scrambled egg.  I do like some others do, I study them as a way to help teach me how to make patterns/designs in my knitting. I'm still learning. Thanks!
I haven't seen any napkin ring patterns but would be more likely to make those...more useful to me and those I know.
Carol (IL)


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime. It's also 6 a.m. in Singapore where this weekend the _F1_ cars will be racing around the Marina Bay street circuit under the floodlights in the Grand Prix.
> 
> ...


Good morning Dave & all. A rainy day here in Connecticut. I am working on the sleeves of hubby's sweater. I had to rip out half of it because my end result was I had too many stitches left after the cap shaping. I worked on it all day yesterday & when I finished, I was left with 4 stitches too few lolol. I will re-do the 2nd sleeve today & see what happens & eventually both will be the same lolol.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Dave,
> I check every cosy posted.....but I don't make them. I don't think they'd fit well on a poached or scrambled egg.  I do like some others do, I study them as a way to help teach me how to make patterns/designs in my knitting. I'm still learning. Thanks!
> I haven't seen any napkin ring patterns but would be more likely to make those...more useful to me and those I know.
> Carol (IL)


I'm glad you're finding the patterns useful. There are napkin rings with numbers 7, 8, 9, 11 and 14 as well as the striped _Colours of Aragon_ napkin ring which is posted on its own. The treble clef comes out really well in gold on navy blue if you have anyone musical amongst your family and friends.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Good Saturday Morning from the southern shores of Lake Erie....I finally made it through the pages before noon! It is a cool day, cloudy, no wind and the lake is very calm. It's supposed to be sunny today, but not sure if that will happen. At least it is not raining like it did all day yesterday. We are supposed to get a load of firewood dumped in the driveway later. It's easier to stack when it's dry!

The Singapore Sling really takes me back some years! That was the first drink I ever had in college....QUITE a lot of years ago! I've graduated to martinis since then.

Marion, happy birthday...always glad to celebrate someone's life!

Tarheel Juie, sure hope your surgery goes well this time. Do you know why you have needed to repeat so many times? I go tthe news this week that I need to seriously consider hip replacement surgery....both of them! Not sure how to deal with this. Does anyone have any experience with hip replacement surgery?

For now, I am enjoying the fall-like weather...'cept no leaves have turned yet. I'm hoping for a glorious color explosion...my favorite time of year! I love being here in the fall, and now that DH & I are both retired, we can spend more than 2-3 weekends here. The farm stands are full of goodies, and soups and stews are at the top of the kitchen list.

My goal is to finish my 7th Spec. Olympics scarf this weekend so I can focus on the cable throw I'm making for my DIL's b'day on Oct. 2nd. Not sure I'll make that deadline, but I'm going to try hard! It's fine yarn on size 9 needles....progress is slow!

Hey, Sam, any pics of the puppies? Have you settled on names yet?

Best wishes to all...have a good weekend...I'll be checking in; I've got the time this weekend. Keep the tea pot hot!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Dave, I have made each one of the cozies that I have seen. A friend is collecting them. I have fun and he is happy to have the collection and enjoys them quite alot. So, yes, they are done to understand and are not hard to make. Since you put napkin rings on some I went back and made for all. Thanks and keep them coming.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments June, I try to vary the techniques and designs. The great thing about egg cosies is it's a tiny canvas area to work within and the motifs are transferable to lots of other things, like patch pockets or your afghan squares.

A few more will be coming soon, it's transferring them from paper onto the computer that takes the time!

Dave[/quote]

Please know your efforts AND time are greatly appreciated.
I'm looking forward to more in the future!
JuneK


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Just checking in after trying to take a little nap due to being sleepy from not sleeping well last nite. Neighbor very kindly started playing around with his boat motor. Going to have a bite to eat and try again in a little while.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime. It's also 6 a.m. in Singapore where this weekend the _F1_ cars will be racing around the Marina Bay street circuit under the floodlights in the Grand Prix.
> 
> ...


wow! that sounds potent and yummy!! I think I have just about all the ingredients too!!! will try it a bit later since it is only noon here....I am drinking an iced tea instead of hot tea since it is a very warm 23 degrees C or 72 deg F....which is unusual for this time of year...

Can' t wait until cocktail hour!!!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I have a question for everybody...
> 
> As you know I post the odd pattern on KP, as well as an occasional receipt, it's interesting to see how many views these get, typically my egg cosies receive over two thousand which is a staggering figure.
> 
> ...


i love all of your egg cozy patterns and the napkin ring patterns as well. i have made a few of the egg cozies that you have posted and all have been not just easy to follow but dead on perfect. they are fast and fun to make as well. plus my little on really loved the pirate hat egg cozy. so did my hubby. i have a folder that i keep all of your cozy patterns in. i just love them. please keep posting them they are so sweet and such a great way to use up the small bits. will post pic of finished cozies one day soon. i will admit i have gone down a needle size though and they still turn out perfect. actually was thinking about making the chef hat today if i get time.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


I'm thinking napkin rings might be the thing for me to make, especially with a musical theme.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning for cloudy cool southern california. I know it will get hot later, but now at 9:45 a.m.it is an absolutely delish 64.7F. 

Only on the first page, but can't stay long b/c someone is looking at my house today at 4:00 and I've got to vacuum, sweep the floors, etc. (Vacuum - US; Hoover - UK) House is on the market. Hope to sell soon.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> I'm thinking napkin rings might be the thing for me to make, espDaveecially with a musical theme.


The _Treble Clef_ napkin ring is with the _Eurovision_ cosy, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-10667-1.html

I used navy blue on white in the original, but have since made a set in gold on navy for a friend and that combination came out really well and makes a nice present.

Have fun
Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking napkin rings might be the thing for me to make, espDaveecially with a musical theme.
> ...


Thanks so much. I was about to embark on a search. Two of my "little kids", the children of two families I'm close to, are musicians, one teaching in a public school, and the other just having gotten married. It occurred to me that these would simple and suitable things to do. Incidentally I just gave a set of miniature Faberge-style candle holders as a wedding gift.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I have a question for everybody...
> 
> As you know I post the odd pattern on KP, as well as an occasional receipt, it's interesting to see how many views these get, typically my egg cosies receive over two thousand which is a staggering figure.
> 
> ...


I download with the INTENT of knitting the item. Whether I do or not is the question. I have such a long to-do list and unfortunately I am a procrastinator and can't get started. Don't like to have WIPs. Also must finish what I started. It's a nonwin/nonwin situation. Purchased beautiful lace weight yarn to knit a lacy shawl, found a pattern I love on the net and purchased that. Got the needle. Can't get started - have to cast on 650 stitches, that's daunting. THe thought of working it has me flummoxed. Any suggestions?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Kichi said:


> Dave, I have made each one of the cozies that I have seen. A friend is collecting them. I have fun and he is happy to have the collection and enjoys them quite alot. So, yes, they are done to understand and are not hard to make. Since you put napkin rings on some I went back and made for all. Thanks and keep them coming.


Fantastic! I'm pleased the instructions work out well, it's always difficult to know because what seems obvious to me, might leave somebody else scratching their head! I'm glad your friend likes them.

Dave


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> We have a funeral to attend tomorrow for a 16 mos. old baby who died of leukemia -- breaks my heart.
> 
> Our SIL has finished his book and it's available on the createspace.com website. You can PM me if you're interested in reading it.
> 
> I hope that everyone has a safe, fun and healthy weekend.


oh my.....16 months old....it seems so unfair. Our thoughts are with the parents...losing a child under any circumstances seems to be the worst that can happen. We extend our prayers.
Carol (IL)[/quote]

So sorry for your and their loss. My thoughts and prayers go to all of you. It makes me so very sad, to lose anyone is difficult, but a child is the worst.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Kichi said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I have made each one of the cozies that I have seen. A friend is collecting them. I have fun and he is happy to have the collection and enjoys them quite alot. So, yes, they are done to understand and are not hard to make. Since you put napkin rings on some I went back and made for all. Thanks and keep them coming.
> ...


You really learn a lot when you try to write instructions. I do it for a ninety-three-year-old in our group and am thankful for the computer because I have redone them a number of times. For example, I have to put TURN at the end of a row because she may start knitting around on an afghan instead of going back.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> i love all of your egg cozy patterns and the napkin ring patterns as well. i have made a few of the egg cozies that you have posted and all have been not just easy to follow but dead on perfect. they are fast and fun to make as well. plus my little one really loved the pirate hat egg cozy. so did my hubby. i have a folder that i keep all of your cozy patterns in. i just love them. please keep posting them they are so sweet and such a great way to use up the small bits. will post pic of finished cozies one day soon. i will admit i have gone down a needle size though and they still turn out perfect. actually was thinking about making the chef hat today if i get time.


I'm glad they are coming out well. I tend to knit quite tight, so I can understand you needing to come down a size, but I think everybody knits slightly differently.

I'm just stitching up napkin rings I've made for lunch with tomorrow's Grand Prix, I'll post a photo in a little while.

Dave


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello to everyone, I just got home from an auction, so much "stuff"! I did walk away with a very old crock and am happy with it. I'm getting ready to throw ingredients into the machine for gluten free bread. Trying this for my hubby who has been diagnosed with R.A. Am hoping it helps. He'll be taking a chemo medication starting in a few weeks, ugh!
Am enjoying reading all the posts. Love the egg cozy Dave, This one I do plan on making, very cute
. The Singapore sling..maybe.Thanks!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

dorisage said:


> Good morning for cloudy cool southern california. I know it will get hot later, but now at 9:45 a.m.it is an absolutely delish 64.7F.
> 
> Only on the first page, but can't stay long b/c someone is looking at my house today at 4:00 and I've got to vacuum, sweep the floors, etc. (Vacuum - US; Hoover - UK) House is on the market. Hope to sell soon.


You re right we do tend to use Hoover, but it's really vacuum. Hoover is a brand of vacuum that became very popular and so the brand came into use. We have lots of other things where a brand name became more popular than it's actual name e.g. biro for a ball point pen.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> dorisage said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning for cloudy cool southern california. I know it will get hot later, but now at 9:45 a.m.it is an absolutely delish 64.7F.
> ...


And we say kleenex.


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

And... do any of you remember how any refrigerator used to be referred as the Frigidaire...



mjs said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > dorisage said:
> ...


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question for everybody...
> ...


I am so disappointed that I did not find PK sooner so I could have the other egg cosy s I only have the chef and the striped one Jeanb


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Good morning, all. I've finally caught up with the tea party and now it's time to go run errands and do my housework so I can fall behind again on all the doings.  Let me first say, for all who are going through sad times or illnesses, I send you all my sympathy and condolences. It's never easy going through hard times, but I believe it helps to know that everyone here is sending you support and love.

I had my first experience of quilting this week. My friend, an avid quilter, is making kitty quilts for a mutual friend's two fur babies and invited me to help. What fun we had! So much fun that we've decided to make it a regular weekly event. We'll share our crafts, help each other out, brainstorm new projects, drink tea, and listen to Gilbert & Sullivan. What more could one want? :-D 

Dave, I have to admit I haven't actually made any of the egg cozies yet, but I do bookmark them and read them all eagerly, as much for the little snippets of history that you add in, as for the designs themselves. I do plan to make the chef's hat cozy one of these evenings when the other WIPs seem uninteresting. 

OK, I'm stalling...  I don't really want to do chores and errands. But I must, so here I go. Have a great Saturday everyone. I'll check back later.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PatSam said:


> And... do any of you remember how any refrigerator used to be referred as the Frigidaire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you would have items named in the same way.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Rebecca Moe & mjs - regarding Hoover. We have also taken the meaning one step farther. To hoover something is to quickly take it in (she really hoovered down her food). I have a cat that I nicknamed Hoover because she is so interested in eating.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> am so disappointed that I did not find PK sooner so I could have the other egg cosy s I only have the chef and the striped one Jeanb


Not a problem, if you click on my name on the left, then go to the topics I have created, you'll get a list showing all of them, the first is under _Easter is only a week away_ on page 2. Please note, there are typos in _The Eggy Scrambler_ and _St. George's_ patterns, there are fully corrected versions on the next page of both.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I've stitched up my napkin rings for tomorrow's _Grand Prix_. I used Singapore's flag on the front and carried the colours around the ring with a chequered band in the centre. I think it's turned out OK, hope it gives you all some ideas.

Dave


----------



## Barb1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I have a question for everybody...
> 
> As you know I post the odd pattern on KP, as well as an occasional receipt, it's interesting to see how many views these get, typically my egg cosies receive over two thousand which is a staggering figure.
> 
> ...


Hi dave this is my first time posting. just had to join in my two cents about how wonderful your egg cozys are. If you sew two of them together you get an egg, sew a small packet of rice or beans in the bottom. face on the top. Now you have a toy, similar to the playskool weebles. yet they are soft and can be personalized. Keep those cozies coming I love them!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Boiling Gumbo for one hour doesn't get the shrimp all rubbery???
> Thank you!


You know what - actually I use pre-cooked shrimp and add it shortly before serving - just till it's all heated. Hope this will help you.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jeanbess said:
> 
> 
> > am so disappointed that I did not find PK sooner so I could have the other egg cosy s I only have the chef and the striped one Jeanb
> ...


thanks Dave got them love the pirates hat Jeanb


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good afternoon, KP! So many good posts today. It is so sad when a child is taken from his parents. It makes me treasure the time with my DD even more.

I had knee replacement surgery last year and have done great! I can hardly tell a difference. The main problem is that you cannot kneel on your knee which makes it hard to search for lost items under the bed!

Dave, I download all of your cosies, even though I don't know how to make soft boiled eggs. I think that they are so cute, and you never know, I may start eating soft boiled eggs one day! I especially liked the pirate ones!

I have to frog my nephew's beanie because I have decided it will be too small. So I'm going up a needle size. Hope it will fit! 

I do have a question about the needle size checker. Don't know the real name. Which shows the size, if the total needle fits inside the hole, or if it is just if the tip fits? Hope this makes sense.

Getting ready to watch the Rangers. They won their division! Playoffs will be next! The NBA has not resolved their situation. All preseason games will be cancelled. I am really sad! I love my Mavericks! Hope they get things settled soon. I'm ready for some BBall!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Barb1960 said:


> Hi dave this is my first time posting. just had to join in my two cents about how wonderful your egg cozys are. If you sew two of them together you get an egg, sew a small packet of rice or beans in the bottom. face on the top. Now you have a toy, similar to the playskool weebles. yet they are soft and can be personalized. Keep those cozies coming I love them!


How inventive! I'd never have thought of that, but then I don't have any small children so I don't think of soft toys. Glad you're having fun with them.

Dave


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi, Dave and ev1. It's so nice to hear what you all have been doing. I have been trying to organize my Christmas knitting list. The weather here is sunny southern CA has been a little chilly in the morning but usually warms up in the afternoon. Typpical of September/October winter. I enjoy that weather so much more than the heat. Keep well all of you. Oh, to those of you that so kindly steered me to them, I finally started my Uggs. last night. One of my Christmas presents. Stay well and happy ev1.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> Hi, Dave and ev1. It's so nice to hear what you all have been doing. I have been trying to organize my Christmas knitting list. The weather here is sunny southern CA has been a little chilly in the morning but usually warms up in the afternoon. Typpical of September/October winter. I enjoy that weather so much more than the heat. Keep well all of you. Oh, to those of you that so kindly steered me to them, I finally started my Uggs. last night. One of my Christmas presents. Stay well and happy ev1.


Forgot - Dave I love your cosies. I might have to find and egg cup somewhere her in Calif. and use these. They are so darned cute.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone!
It is Saturday just after noon. DH is mowing the lawn, I'm getting caught up here with posts and I should be knitting. I have 2 wrist baskets to finish and I need to start on some baby booties, bonnets, hats, facecloths, spa scrubbies for a holiday bazaar coming up in November. I really need to stop reading KP and get busy! It looks like this will be the last really nice day for a while here so I should also enjoy the day outside. Maybe I'll go outside and knit (what a concept) go away from the computer and get something done! I know everyone else has this same problem with KP. I'm going to have some lunch and try and stay away from my computer for a while to see if I can do something constructive today. See you later!
Sandy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

If anybody is interested, I've posted the chart and instructions for the _Singapore Grand Prix Napkin Ring_ at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-32043-1.html

It only takes about an hour to make if you'd like have go, writing the instructions and drawing the chart took longer! It also might give you some ideas of your own.

Hope you like it
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Congratulations for your DIL's achievement Lainey2, I hope you all have a great day on Monday.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I do have a question about the needle size checker. Don't know the real name. Which shows the size, if the total needle fits inside the hole, or if it is just if the tip fits? Hope this makes sense.


You slide the needle into the hole past the narrowing for the tip. I just slide the needle up to its middle to make sure.
:thumbup:


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I haven't had bread and butter pudding in so long. Never had the whisky sauce of course. My mum used to make the bread and butter pudding. I think it was because there was not much money in those days and you could use up any left over bread. With 7 kids doubt that there was too much of that either.


hi Sweetsue, Try Bread and Butter pudding using raisin bread instead or spreading the bread with raspberry jam. And keep up the banter, it sure brightened up a bad day for me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

[/quote]
Have been a real fan of Formula 1 for many years, since the days of the incredible Ayrton Senna. It was the one thing our family did together - the day he died, we all just sat and cried.
)[/quote]

We went to see the documentary "Senna" last week. I was the only woman there - but hey. Very interesting and definitely hit on some of the politics.

Can't wait for race this week-end -- We don't get it till 6AM so Shhhhh.... if you all see it first...


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Did the Cemetery tour. Every year we docents at the Old Sacramento Schoolhouse Museum pay homage' to educators buried at the Cem. The tour was well received and I feel good about it. The reason I am writing though is because our 3 day heat wave broke. We actually had a spritz of a sprinkle [miniscule amount really but encouraging to us folk looking for autumn] and the temperatures are on the cool side, maybe mid 80's. No broiling sun! This afternoon, the leaves are rustling and even falling like good respectable leaves at this time of year. (((ggg


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Dave - Love your egg cozies, but I don't eat soft boiled eggs so I don't download them. When my daughter was very young (under 2, I believe), my mother turned her on to soft boiled eggs, and she became quite adept at tapping, cracking off the "lid," and scooping up the egg. Breakfast became "Grandma & Hilary time," with matching egg cups. They would have loved the cozies.  My mom passed several years ago, and Hil doesn't like soft boiled anymore, or I WOULD be knitting each and every one of them. Introduced talk like a pirate day at work last week and just got disapproving looks from my bosses. However, I did hear quite a few "Arghhs" coming out of various offices, followed by giggles. Was hoping to run into my friend on the train commute home that evening, because she would definitely join me in talking like a pirate so we could disrupt our whole train compartment (we are the obnoxious ones) but, unfortunately, she was ill that day and didn't come in to work. Oh, well. Anyway, thanks for the tea party and the egg cozies, even if I only enjoy them vicariously.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you so much!!! Sounds wonderful. I want to try it! My husband isn't a great fan of okra, says it's slimy but I can't see how it could be slimy if you cook it down so much. Yup, I'm going to try it!!!
marilyn


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Posted PM's to those still looking for Mac & Cheese recipe.

Dave - Brioche is another excellent bread choice - we have done that as well - just posting the recipe as written. I needs a nice sturdy bread IMHO.

Egg Cozy Patterns --- They are terrific - well graphed -clearly written with plenty of detail. I have not knit {b}all[/b] but have certainly bookmarked or printed all so as to have patterns later. They are worthy of mass publication. The little designs are good for other projects as well. DH and I were just commenting that we both liked poached eggs and just don't do them much anymore. A fact we intend to change. I like fresh bread bits or light toast torn into pieces in mine with lots of S&P. It was always a favorite breakfast for little ones.

*Chef's hat* Someone was looking for an embellishment. They sell miniature whisks - and I think that would be darling. OR the cozy could be worn on top of a full sized or medium) whisk.... Just a thought.

Re - posting numbers... Many people look and don't comment - those that are not generally posters anyway, those who like to see, but don't do cozies. Those who don't knit. I also find that, after the first couple days, people still look, but no longer comment - feeling they are too late.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dave - Hubby was in Art Shool in early 60's (We graduated HS in 61 - he attended college a bit first). What was your area of study? I know you are keen on photography. He attended Chicago Academy of Fine Arts.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Dave, Love your egg cozies. I wonder if your chef's hat can be modified into a pumpkin for Halloween? Do you celebrate Halloween in the UK? I am especially looking for napkin ring ideas for Thanksgiving. Arrrrg, that isn't a UK holiday either now is it! How about a napkin ring with an autumn motif? Someone mentioned a Maple leaf, can you tell me where I can find that? Oh, and the recipes are wonderful. I have tried some of those already and I;ve not been on KP that long!
Thank you bunches!
marilyn


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

It's late afternoon here in north west Tennessee and we had a cool front come through-no need for heat or air. Mama used to make the bread pudding out of any left over bread around. I do the same and sometimes add cinnamon, other times mini chocolate chips. My mother in law used to make a chocolate sauce. I've been making a list of what I need to make a Heavenly Spice Cake for a reunion next week.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Ceilie,
Keep up your antics....that's what makes the world go round! People willing to have fun - no one gets hurt- and giggles are infectious! Love your stories!

Try knitting some cosies for your daughter...she may return to a special treat?

Carol (IL)


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Another clown! Woohooo!



thatharrisgirl said:


> Fall is here in central Alberta. The leaves on the huge beech tree in our yard are falling on the deck, and a cloud of them come in every time the dogs come in.
> I've been in the canning mood with all of this cool weather. Made rhubarb relish, zuchinni marmalade and today it is rhubarb chutney. Because of my diet I won't be enjoying them, but they will make good gifts.
> I started reading Free Range Knitter by Stephanie Pearl=Mcphee. An amusing read. Have a great weekend all you KP friends.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Congratulations for your DIL's achievement Lainey2, I hope you all have a great day on Monday.
> 
> Dave


Thank you! I think we will!


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Well it is a wet, cold spring day in Sydney Australia, 17mm of rain overnight. We have had a week of hot sunny days, but it is spring and the weather does change. Good day today to make a Singapore Sling and sit and sip and knit.

Judy


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Doris, cut a straw into pieces and use as a stitch counter every 25 or 50 stitches. That will make it easier to check how many stitches you have cast on rather than trying to recount. Good luck!



dorisage said:


> I download with the INTENT of knitting the item. Whether I do or not is the question. I have such a long to-do list and unfortunately I am a procrastinator and can't get started. Don't like to have WIPs. Also must finish what I started. It's a nonwin/nonwin situation. Purchased beautiful lace weight yarn to knit a lacy shawl, found a pattern I love on the net and purchased that. Got the needle. Can't get started - have to cast on 650 stitches, that's daunting. THe thought of working it has me flummoxed. Any suggestions?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Just add Fireball Dave to your buddy list and then select his topics to the right of his name. You will be able to find all his tea cosies. That's a plug for you Dave. You owe me one!



jeanbess said:


> i love all of your egg cozy patterns and the napkin ring patterns as well. i have made a few of the egg cozies that you have posted and all have been not just easy to follow but dead on perfect. they are fast and fun to make as well. plus my little on really loved the pirate hat egg cozy. so did my hubby. i have a folder that i keep all of your cozy patterns in. i just love them. please keep posting them they are so sweet and such a great way to use up the small bits. will post pic of finished cozies one day soon. i will admit i have gone down a needle size though and they still turn out perfect. actually was thinking about making the chef hat today if i get time.


I am so disappointed that I did not find PK sooner so I could have the other egg cosy s I only have the chef and the striped one Jeanb[/quote]


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Of course I get this far and find you have already given instructions! Can't you edit the actual pattern Dave? I know if I make a typo, I like to fix it straight away so I use the edit at the bottom of the topic.



FireballDave said:


> Not a problem, if you click on my name on the left, then go to the topics I have created, you'll get a list showing all of them, the first is under _Easter is only a week away_ on page 2. Please note, there are typos in _The Eggy Scrambler_ and _St. George's_ patterns, there are fully corrected versions on the next page of both.
> 
> Have fun!
> Dave


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey Pam, the needle needs to fit inside the hole for the right size. That could be why the beanie was too small.
Hugs
Sue



pammie1234 said:


> I have to frog my nephew's beanie because I have decided it will be too small. So I'm going up a needle size. Hope it will fit!
> 
> I do have a question about the needle size checker. Don't know the real name. Which shows the size, if the total needle fits inside the hole, or if it is just if the tip fits? Hope this makes sense.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

oops did it again. Sorry 5mmdpns. Really should read the whole topic before putting in my 2 cents worth. Trouble is then you would forget how far you had to go back. :lol:
Sorry for filling up the tea party. Guess it happens all the time though.




5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I do have a question about the needle size checker. Don't know the real name. Which shows the size, if the total needle fits inside the hole, or if it is just if the tip fits? Hope this makes sense.
> ...


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey Dreamweaver, you don't tear your toast into pieces! Sacrilege! You cut them into soldiers (straight strips)!!




Dreamweaver said:


> I like fresh bread bits or light toast torn into pieces in mine with lots of S&P. It was always a favorite breakfast for little ones.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Guess this may be an etiquette question: Do you eat the egg out of the shell or do you scoop it into a small dish? I remember as a child a favorite aunt would make them for me, but made me put them in a dish with bits of buttered toast. I never had heard about egg soldiers until reading a British novel.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

We used to eat it out of the shell and dip our toast into it and then use a spoon to get the rest.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

That may be etiquette - but not the done thing. Soldiers were for dipping. If the egg was overcooked then you would scoop it out (by the spoonful) and place on each soldier eating as you go. Otherwise it would get too cold.



siouxann said:


> Guess this may be an etiquette question: Do you eat the egg out of the shell or do you scoop it into a small dish? I remember as a child a favorite aunt would make them for me, but made me put them in a dish with bits of buttered toast. I never had heard about egg soldiers until reading a British novel.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Barbara Gordon said:


> :thumbup: Hi Sam, Not in here much, but it's getting pretty chilly here to and would love to try your chicken soup...!! My sinus and asthma are really in full swing right now to. Good time for it. Chicken soup cures a lot of this up...fast!


What is going up here in Wis. this year? Allergy's and asthma seem to be worst this year. Everone around me are in the same boat. My sinus,and allergy's are driving me crazy. Even med's from Doctor are not helping. Can't wait fot the first frost. Sorry about your asthma, brother is having problems too.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

You need to buy your local honey. A spoonful a day keeps the allergies away. The reason being that the bees have taken the pollen from every flower in your area and therefore you build up your immune system.




theyarnlady said:


> What is going up here in Wis. this year? Allergy's and asthma seem to be worst this year. Everone around me are in the same boat. My sinus,and allergy's are driving me crazy. Even med's from Doctor are not helping. Can't wait fot the first frost. Sorry about your asthma, brother is having problems too.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Ceilie,
> Keep up your antics....that's what makes the world go round! People willing to have fun - no one gets hurt- and giggles are infectious! Love your stories!
> 
> Try knitting some cosies for your daughter...she may return to a special treat?
> ...


Carol, Thanks for the shout back! I do go on, don't I? What I forgot to mention is that my friend on the train is a blind attorney (for the State of Illinois, no less), and she is the funniest person I know. She also makes up songs about anything and everything, just out of thin air. She remembers them all, too, and can trot one out for the asking. She made one up about me and my grandson's other grandmother, that had me rolling in the aisles. Just hope she never shares it with my grandson--he rather likes the woman!

And my daughter always wants blankets for Christmas and her birthday. I wish she'd start with the eggs again. Be a lot less time consuming to knit the egg cozies. I'll give her a nudge and see what happens.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

You could buy 1/2 dozen eggs and make her 6 egg cozies. I am sure it would bring back memories too.



Ceili said:


> And my daughter always wants blankets for Christmas and her birthday. I wish she'd start with the eggs again. Be a lot less time consuming to knit the egg cozies. I'll give her a nudge and see what happens.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> You could buy 1/2 dozen eggs and make her 6 egg cozies. I am sure it would bring back memories too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that be a hoot!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> You could buy 1/2 dozen eggs and make her 6 egg cozies. I am sure it would bring back memories too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give it a shot!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> You need to buy your local honey. A spoonful a day keeps the allergies away. The reason being that the bees have taken the pollen from every flower in your area and therefore you build up your immune system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, not true at all, at least not for me. This is not the way to build up your immune system. If you have an allergy to pollen, then it is the pollen you are allergic too. The honey has nothing to do with it even though it is made from pollen. Also before you try this, consult your doctor -- you may also have an allergy to honey.
The thing is this year the weather has been so wet at all the wrong times and hurricanes etc. for the areas that dont usually get them. This leaves a lot of proper conditions for the molds to grow and they put out spores that will float around in the air. I would think that this is what people are experiencing this year (at least in the eastern/mid North America continent). The first real heavy frost will take care of this. I am in the same condition as you are. I am almost directly north of you in Wisconsin, yarnlady. Also you will notice that this year, because of the La Ninia winds, you have gotten most of your allergens from south of you rather than from the north winds that usually blow.
I am so allergic to so many things, that I have to take two allergy pills every night and have done so for years. I am under the care of an allergy specialist so I am not self-medicating.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> Wynn11 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Dave and ev1. It's so nice to hear what you all have been doing. I have been trying to organize my Christmas knitting list. The weather here is sunny southern CA has been a little chilly in the morning but usually warms up in the afternoon. Typpical of September/October winter. I enjoy that weather so much more than the heat. Keep well all of you. Oh, to those of you that so kindly steered me to them, I finally started my Uggs. last night. One of my Christmas presents. Stay well and happy ev1.
> ...


Wynn 11 - I think I remember seeing them at Cost Plus.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

You could also make egg cosies and put them on your solid dyed Easter Eggs!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> You need to buy your local honey. A spoonful a day keeps the allergies away. The reason being that the bees have taken the pollen from every flower in your area and therefore you build up your immune system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had heard that, there was a special on tv about it, and how it helps alot of people to eat the local honey and my doctor also told me to try it, I haven't been having as severe problems as I used to have since starting it. I've been eating a lot more honey. I used to get allergy induced sinusitus at least 2 times a year. I haven't had one in 3 yrs. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> You could also make egg cosies and put them on your solid dyed Easter Eggs!!


Oh that's a great idea! I think I'm going to do that, thanks for that idea. 
:lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > You need to buy your local honey. A spoonful a day keeps the allergies away. The reason being that the bees have taken the pollen from every flower in your area and therefore you build up your immune system.
> ...


I have also checked around on google and this theory was proven to be false. If you think you are better, then maybe you are!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> askem1728 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


all you need to do is over on the left side click on FireballDave's name then beside where it says number of topics created click on the word list. now you have a list of every egg cozy Dave has so kindly shared with all of us. plus a couple other things as well. hope that helps.

Dave the chef hat turned out perfect. i use to be a tight knitter as well but all of a sudden in the last 6 months or so my tension has become a much looser. not sure why. can't be because of the types of yarn i use cause that hasn't changed. also the tension has not harmed any of the final results. i'm not worried. one day i will post a pic of the cozies i have made. if i can borrow enough egg cups to do so with.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dave - Hubby was in Art Shool in early 60's (We graduated HS in 61 - he attended college a bit first). What was your area of study? I know you are keen on photography. He attended Chicago Academy of Fine Arts.


My first degree was in photographic art, which was all I ever wanted to do, I fell in love with photography when I was given a box camera for my seventh birthday. I also have a love of the built environment, I'm a city-dweller and buildings fascinate me, so architectural photography was a natural choice. One of the great things about photography, all varieties, is there's lots of hanging around waiting for things, that means there's plenty of time to study and history of art was a natural choice. I just kept broadening my interests from there.

There are periods I'm not over-fond of, I'm really a Modernist, but I've a working knowledge of most periods. Being classically educated meant I had to learn to appreciate all styles, regardless of whether I'd want to hang them on my own wall!

Over the last twenty or so years, I've become increasingly interested in the interrelationship between art, expression and social, economic and political history, also some aspects of gender and photography. Of course, being all-but retired means I have more time to hang around museums, galleries and archives, they're my playground!

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

While browsing at Tuesday Morning store a week or so ago, I saw some egg cups (baby chickens holding the cup--which I thought was bizarre!) and also some egg cup servers with 6 cups for the eggs. I've never noticed egg cups before -- guess my awareness has been heightened. I'll be they are at Home Goods, TJ Maxx and Marshalls too!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

With apologies to Dave who hasn't put out his Christmas range yet. I found these on DROPS or garnstudio??? I guess you will be putting out your Thanksgiving range first. Has Halloween happened yet...maybe that one first. We don't celebrate either. I have attached the US version first:
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=0&d_id=580&lang=us
and here is the english version:
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=0&d_id=580&lang=en
I'm sure it is only a matter of needle size????? you tell me because I have been using both and just need to check the needle gauge. 
It's happy hour here so if things look a bit wonky you will know why. :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Dave, Love your egg cozies. I wonder if your chef's hat can be modified into a pumpkin for Halloween? Do you celebrate Halloween in the UK? I am especially looking for napkin ring ideas for Thanksgiving. Arrrrg, that isn't a UK holiday either now is it! How about a napkin ring with an autumn motif? Someone mentioned a Maple leaf, can you tell me where I can find that? Oh, and the recipes are wonderful. I have tried some of those already and I;ve not been on KP that long!
> Thank you bunches!
> marilyn


Thanks for the compliments Marilyn.

I don't personally celebrate Halloween, although it is becoming increasingly popular in the UK; the gift and retail industries like to have a different event every month. The _Palaces pf Hell_ and craft industry are promoting it like crazy at the moment, pushing all manner of over-priced tat!

Because there are so many American members on KP, I am working on a Halloween egg cosy. There are a couple of designs 'out there' already, but I would like to do one of my own, just to see how it comes out! Unfortunately it does take time to design and make them and even longer to write out the pattern, create a digital chart and check everything through. From start to finish it takes me anything between five and ten hours, depending on the complexity of the design, that's assuming I get it right first time!

Egg cosies are great fun because they are small and quick to make, but they present the usual editing problems of miniaturisation, it's a very tiny canvas. You can't simply slap a grid onto any image, not on this scale, knitted stitches don't resolve fine detail. When the maximum design area is only a few hundred stitches, every single one counts, designs like the _Cosy for Europe_ took a couple of days to get right. Then it has to be _knittable_ again size is the problem, with such a tiny item, the maximum number of threads that can be carried across the back is two; more than that and it becomes too bulky and it ceases to be practical, egg cosies are functional items.

So for anybody eagerly awaiting _Halloween_ or _Winterval_, they will appear as and when I get time. I'm not a professional knitting designer, I just knock out the odd cosy as a way to while away a few hours and brighten up my own breakfast table. Until this year, I'd never even written out a set of instructions for anybody else to follow and I don't find it an easy task.

For anybody looking for the _Canada Day_ design it can be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-17088-1.html

The motif works quite well using the _double knitting_ technique if you wanted to make a coaster using cotton.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Dave - Love your egg cozies, but I don't eat soft boiled eggs so I don't download them. When my daughter was very young (under 2, I believe), my mother turned her on to soft boiled eggs, and she became quite adept at tapping, cracking off the "lid," and scooping up the egg. Breakfast became "Grandma & Hilary time," with matching egg cups. They would have loved the cozies. My mom passed several years ago, and Hil doesn't like soft boiled anymore, or I WOULD be knitting each and every one of them. Introduced talk like a pirate day at work last week and just got disapproving looks from my bosses. However, I did hear quite a few "Arghhs" coming out of various offices, followed by giggles. Was hoping to run into my friend on the train commute home that evening, because she would definitely join me in talking like a pirate so we could disrupt our whole train compartment (we are the obnoxious ones) but, unfortunately, she was ill that day and didn't come in to work. Oh, well. Anyway, thanks for the tea party and the egg cozies, even if I only enjoy them vicariously.


It's that old _public/private_ thing again. _Publicly_ a lot of people get all stuffy about 'their position', _privately_ they'd love to join in!

Glad you like my little whimsies, hopefully you'll find a use for some of the motifs one day.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Of course I get this far and find you have already given instructions! Can't you edit the actual pattern Dave? I know if I make a typo, I like to fix it straight away so I use the edit at the bottom of the topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the system only allows you to edit posts for one hour, I check my posts over for spelling mistakes using the 'preview' function. The typos in question were buried in the pattern and only came to light a few days later when somebody tried to follow the instructions. As soon as it was pointed out to me, I corrected the instructions and re-posted them, the system didn't allow me to correct the original.

I'm not a professional knitting designer, I only share a few of my designs for anybody interested to have a go at, they don't go off for testing by others; I'm sharing, not selling. As you probably know, spotting one's own typing errors is one of the hardest things to do; I know what it _should_ read, my brain automatically corrects it as I read.

It did have one good side-effect though, one of the designs had been nicked and put up on ebay, the 'evolution' had been missed by this chancer and the record here helped me force ebay to remove the listing. I may share some of my designs, but they're posted on KP for personal use, not commercial publication without my consent.

Dave


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Yay! so sometimes it works not being able to edit. Ha ha!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Posted PM's to those still looking for Mac & Cheese recipe.
> 
> Dave - Brioche is another excellent bread choice - we have done that as well - just posting the recipe as written. I needs a nice sturdy bread IMHO.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dreamweaver, it's good to get some feedback on the way I write the instructions and construct my charts. Without anybody to 'test-drive' them prior to posting and since I'm new at this, I have been wondering if they're clear enough for people to follow, particularly since there are differences between UK and American instructions. I never imagined they'd be so popular!

If the chef's hat were made using a finer yarn on 2.75 or 3mm needles it would probably come out the right size for a sauce bottle or an egg-whisk. I found some sets of little cutlery charms on ebay for about a pound, so they are out there. I slap tibetan silver charms onto lots of things, if people thread them onto the yarn and knit them into the fabric, they won't come off and present a hazard to children.

Thanks again for the feed-back, it helps.
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> With apologies to Dave who hasn't put out his Christmas range yet. I found these on DROPS or garnstudio??? I guess you will be putting out your Thanksgiving range first. Has Halloween happened yet...maybe that one first. We don't celebrate either. I have attached the US version first:
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=0&d_id=580&lang=us
> and here is the english version:
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=0&d_id=580&lang=en
> ...


I really like the poinsetta, very neat design. Thanks for posting them Sue, it's got me off the hook!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Guess this may be an etiquette question: Do you eat the egg out of the shell or do you scoop it into a small dish? I remember as a child a favorite aunt would make them for me, but made me put them in a dish with bits of buttered toast. I never had heard about egg soldiers until reading a British novel.


We eat them from the shell, that's why we need egg cups to hold them upright. Egg cups weren't invented by the British by the way, an egg cup was found at Knossos on Crete so the Minoans had them and a silver egg cup was found at Pompeii. They've been around a while, the earliest in England is only about six hundred years old, we took our time working out the best way to eat them!

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Not so fast Dave - The poinsetta is not an original Fireball Dave collectable! I should think a mini plum pudding might make an excellent cozy - bit of brown, a little white icing, maybe a sprig of holly and berry on top.....

As to charms, I like to use those as well - and should be more mindeful of children, but we don't have teeny tinies around anymore - and we never send children to a separate table -as I feel they need to learn to contribute to conversations and learn appropriate behaviour as well. Besides, sometimes - out of the mouths of babes - come the best entertainment of the evening...

As to your instructions - don't find a great deal of difference in knitting *instructions* in our different English; more needle size and yarn. Now crochet is truly a different language....


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not so fast Dave - The poinsetta is not an original Fireball Dave collectable! I should think a mini plum pudding might make an excellent cozy - bit of brown, a little white icing, maybe a sprig of holly and berry on top.....
> 
> As to charms, I like to use those as well - and should be more mindeful of children, but we don't have teeny tinies around anymore - and we never send children to a separate table -as I feel they need to learn to contribute to conversations and learn appropriate behaviour as well. Besides, sometimes - out of the mouths of babes - come the best entertainment of the evening...
> 
> As to your instructions - don't find a great deal of difference in knitting *instructions* in our different English; more needle size and yarn. Now crochet is truly a different language....


Designer Susie Johns has an excellent pudding on page 26 of her book _Knitted Egg Cosies_, published by Search Press ISBN No. 978-1-84448-634-2

Dodged that one, how about a cash register? That'd be appropriate!

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I think a cash register would be a great piece of social commentary - but it must be appropriate for the holidays - I'm thinking gold with curliques like in the "real" department stores. I even worked in one that had the brass cylinders that traveled through air shoots up to the ceiling and to an office to be filled with change and receipt and sent back down vacumn tube.....

In fairness to my GD's though - the gifts we treasure most are usually made by them and very thoughtful. They are both quite artistic. The one I have most treasured recently - As I was just recovering from lung cancer and chemo 2 years ago, ,then, 13 year old made me a choker necklace on black cord of typewriter keys - it said LIVE. The, then, 11 year old, walked past when it was laying on the table before wrapping and asked her sister just why she was making Grandma a necklace that said EVIL..... I LOVE than necklace... (We also have crazy wrapping competitions)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think a cash register would be a great piece of social commentary - but it must be appropriate for the holidays - I'm thinking gold with curliques like in the "real" department stores. I even worked in one that had the brass cylinders that traveled through air shoots up to the ceiling and to an office to be filled with change and receipt and sent back down vacumn tube.....
> 
> In fairness to my GD's though - the gifts we treasure most are usually made by them and very thoughtful. They are both quite artistic. The one I have most treasured recently - As I was just recovering from lung cancer and chemo 2 years ago, ,then, 13 year old made me a choker necklace on black cord of typewriter keys - it said LIVE. The, then, 11 year old, walked past when it was laying on the table before wrapping and asked her sister just why she was making Grandma a necklace that said EVIL..... I LOVE than necklace... (We also have crazy wrapping competitions)


I remember the vacuum tubes that made a _whooshing_ noise. I can also remember one of the department stores in London had a little railway affair in the ceiling. They used to put the bill and money into a little bag and clip it to the rails and send it to the cash desk over everyone's heads, it used to fascinate me as a boy. These modern systems are all very slick, but they're totally devoid of character or charm!

There's nothing like a handmade gift, it shows you actually care enough about somebody to put some thought and effort into it.

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Our oldest daughter does very nice photography. In fact, after 911, (she is a flight attendant - and - at that time, certainly was considering another career path as she had known one of the crews)was seriously considering making her living with the camera. 

My DH had originally studied architecture in college, before entering art school. Chicago is a wonderful place to observe and photgraph architecture. We lived in Oak Park for a time and were so delighted to be renting the coach house of one of the Frank Lloyd Wright homes. Then they found out we had a one year old.... no go.. Still haven't totally forgiven DD#1 for that missed opportunity.... We did have some unusual living places there and most were because of the unique architecture. We must have had inate good taste. When we returned for a reunion about 4 years ago, every place we had ever lived had become a high $$ condo or part of a historical district or a million plus home. There are some great old buildings here and we have almost moved into three different commercial buildings with great character to do a bit of loft living - but circumstances and life happened and those moves fell by the wayside. We still search out unusual buildings though and love think about redoing them..... I love the pulse of some our bigger cities - Would love to visit yours.....

I'm rambling - Grand Prix starts here at 6 AM - just an hour and a half to go. Hope your gathering is in full swing by then.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sweetsue - you must remember - I am a heathen on the other side of the world and in Texas to boot. No soldiers for me. I want torn bits of fresh or lightly toasted bread to sop up the yoke and be spoonable - no dipping - I can't eat fast enough that way. I also frequently prepare my lobster by extracting all the claw meat and putting *into* my butter bowl, seasoned just so - my DH calls it butter soup - then I can wash hands and enjoy every morsel without cracking shells and being driven mad by anticipation. (Of course, I *was* raised better and only do these barbaric things in the privacy of my own abode.)


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

:lol:



Dreamweaver said:


> Sweetsue - you must remember - I am a heathen on the other side of the world and in Texas to boot. No soldiers for me. I want torn bits of fresh or lightly toasted bread to sop up the yoke and be spoonable - no dipping - I can't eat fast enough that way. I also frequently prepare my lobster by extracting all the claw meat and putting *into* my butter bowl, seasoned just so - my DH calls it butter soup - then I can wash hands and enjoy every morsel without cracking shells and being driven mad by anticipation. (Of course, I was raised better and only do these barbaric things in the privacy of my own cave....)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver, now we all know your disgusting habits (never do things like that myself lol) you may as well eat that way in public now.

went to the footy today. I also have a cold and seriously considered missing. But my lovely husband said he will drop me off. So I took him up on the offer. VCery glad I did, I fogot how adrenaline would kick in. And my Doggies won! We are now in our 12th consecutive Grandfinal. Not for two weeks, we find out next week who we play- the team we beat convincingly will probably be favourites to win next week meaning we would play them again. Beat them very well 3 weeks ago as well.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[[/quote]

Thanks for the compliments Marilyn.

I don't personally celebrate Halloween, although it is becoming increasingly popular in the UK; the gift and retail industries like to have a different event every month. The _Palaces pf Hell_ and craft industry are promoting it like crazy at the moment, pushing all manner of over-priced tat!

I haven't celebrated Halloween since my children were small. It's not a favorite holiday of mine. But I really am looking forward to more of your egg cozies!! I'm not familiar with Winterval...would love to know more.
JuneK


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm not familiar with Winterval...would love to know more.
> JuneK


Britain pretty much shuts down at the end of December, from lunch-time on 24th December until the New Year. With Christmas Eve on a Saturday this year, many people will down tools at lunch-time Friday 23rd until Tuesday 3rd January because New Year's Day falls on a Sunday and Monday 2nd will be a Bank Holiday.

Regardless of anyone's religious belief, or lack thereof, 25th and 26th of December and New Year's Day are national holidays, so many companies either shut down completely or only have a skeleton staff. Hence Winter-Interval or _Winterval_ which covers the period and is secular and does not relate to any specific religion.

Dave


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

poledra65, where did you get the directions for an e-reader cover? I would like to knit/crochet one. Looking forward to hearing from you. Thanks, conniesews


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not familiar with Winterval...would love to know more.
> ...


Thanks, Dave. Sounds like the perfect name for the 'Interval'!
JuneK


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Dave, I don't know much about racing except my oldest son loved it and often came to New Hampshire to race his Mustang. This is a race weekend here in Laconia and surrounding communities. Lots of sales that I was able to take advantage of. Lots of competition for the racing fans money. Usually prices go up when we have tourists but in this economy, everyone is lowering prices to get people to come into their stores. I had a great time shopping this weekend. Thanks racing fans. Conniesews


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Julia, glad to hear about your surgery. I had an inplant because of a cateract and it changed my life. I have 20/20 in my right eye. So amazing. Wish I could have had it done years ago. Now I can sew a straight line which is good in my business, sewing, hope you enjoy your new sight as much as I do. It was six years ago and I am still thankful every day. Conniesews


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Good Saturday Morning from the southern shores of Lake Erie....I finally made it through the pages before noon! It is a cool day, cloudy, no wind and the lake is very calm. It's supposed to be sunny today, but not sure if that will happen. At least it is not raining like it did all day yesterday. We are supposed to get a load of firewood dumped in the driveway later. It's easier to stack when it's dry!
> 
> The Singapore Sling really takes me back some years! That was the first drink I ever had in college....QUITE a lot of years ago! I've graduated to martinis since then.
> 
> ...


Good Morning---- I haven't been on until this bright and humid Sunday morning and I'm only on page 7! 
My MIL had hip replacement surgery several years ago with no problems at all. I believe it's titanium----we call her bionic woman which she gets a kick out of. She's a tough and amazing lady who also had a kidney transplant 7 years ago.
o.k. back to getting caught up to page 14! Have a good day---Kerry


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Would someone please explain to me or direct me to the discussion of this "rating thing"? I missed last week's tea party (went to my 50th high school reunion) and feeling a bit out of the loop.



Tarheel Julie said:


> Good evening all from humid, rainy NC. Once again Dave is our Host with the Most - thanks, Dave!
> 
> I'm confused, Sam, about this rating thing. I read about it on another thread but nothing comes up on my computer. Who knew a bunch of crafty people could be so dangerous??!!
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Hi Julia, glad to hear about your surgery. I had an inplant because of a cateract and it changed my life. I have 20/20 in my right eye. So amazing. Wish I could have had it done years ago. Now I can sew a straight line which is good in my business, sewing, hope you enjoy your new sight as much as I do. It was six years ago and I am still thankful every day. Conniesews


Isn't cataract surgery absolutely amazing? Especially if you remember how it was five decades ago. After being 20/800 for a great deal of my life, now, partly because of a peculiar situation, I need no glasses to do everything I want to, like read and drive. I tell near-sighted people to hope they get early cataracts.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

OK--finally read up! Good morning all! We thought Autumn had arrived but then it became very humid this weekend! I do love the season changes and the beautiful fall colours. I'm having my coffee (black) with the sinful cupcake my honey brought home yesterday from Crumbs.
Thanks Dave for hosting yet another TP--I love your egg cozies but don't download em --I don't think soft boiled eggs are as popular here (though I could be wrong) I never had them in my family. I would love to see some pictures of those picture sweaters though. And, I can't wait to try that drink----sounds yummy!
Can't remember who posted the bread pudding recipe, but Thank you! We love making a pumpkin pie version in the fall---just add pumpkin puree and spices--YUM!
My sympathies to all who are having difficulties --I pray for easier times to come to us all,
Kerry
OK---back to working on my shrug (started 2 yrs ago when they were in fashion).


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > happy friday all - cooling down here in northwest ohio - will be chilly by football kickoff.
> ...


what rating thing are we talking about, I've been out of town for a few days, with no computer. (didn't take knitting either as I was visiting with relatives) can someone fill me in so I don't goof., d


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Sandy, would you share the "spa scrubbies" directions with me. I am doing a fair in Dec. that I need ideas for. Thanks, Conniesews


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi SweetSue, I add a little cinnamin with the honey in my tea each morning. Started this last year and it works. Don't ask me how it works, it just does. Local honey is the trick. It was a suggestion from an herbolist. Welcome aboard, Conniesews


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> askem1728 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

You people are something with your food suggestions. Where are the recipes??? ((((ggg That idea of the spice cake has me salivating. I have a lot of zucchini but never heard of zucchini marmalade! How's that taste? And, rhubarb, how do you serve that? Hows that made?

Thank you!!!
marilyn


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

wow, I replied to Jean Bess about finding the egg cosy patterns, and my response didn't show, weird. so here it is again, do a search for egg cosy's and all the old ones will probably pop up in the results.

Good morning KP'ers been reading all the posts, and Dave, I copy the patterns, because I love them, but don't know yet how I will use them. although the chef's hat is the winner for me. I will try that one when all the baby stuff and my sweater are finished. Love all that you do.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Thought I should share this recipe I tried yesterday. If you love soft molasses cookies but not the rolling out and cutting part---you'll love this recipe! It's very easy and mixed in one bowl.
Marilyn---I have a spicy (cinnamon, cardamom...etc.) zucchini bread recipe if you're interested.

100 YEAR OLD COOKIES
Bake @ 375 F 
CREAM..1 c. shortening, 1 c. molasses & 1 c. sugar
ADD..2 eggs
ADD IN..5 c. flour, 2 t. salt, 3 t. cinnamon, 2 t. ginger & 2 t. baking soda----at the same time add 1 c. hot water
STIR IN.1 c. raisins and 1 c. chopped dates (8 oz. box)
DROP.scoop onto parchment lined cookie sheet
BAKE..10-11 minutes 
NOTES:
The ORIGINAL recipe: didnt call for dates---but, I love the date filled molasses cookies and decided to add them. It also called for 1 ¼ c chopped nuts and only 2 t. cinnamon.
The ice cream scoop I used holds 2 T. ----best invention ever for cookie bakers!

Enjoy!


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

mjs said:


> conniesews said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Julia, glad to hear about your surgery. I had an inplant because of a cateract and it changed my life. I have 20/20 in my right eye. So amazing. Wish I could have had it done years ago. Now I can sew a straight line which is good in my business, sewing, hope you enjoy your new sight as much as I do. It was six years ago and I am still thankful every day. Conniesews
> ...


Last visit to my opthamologist, he told me that when I got cataracts I wouldn't have to wear glasses anymore. Didnt know that was possible! My glasses are so thick due to nearsighted condition, i'm glad to hear he wasn't telling me a story!!!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lainey2 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > conniesews said:
> ...


For most people in good health, this is just the most wonderful surgery, fifteen minutes or so. I came home after the first and was stunned at the color on tv. Then I went out for supper. Walked up the next morning to the doctor (1 1/2 miles) for the checkup and drove my car home.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning fellow KPers. It's a beautiful day in my neighborhood in Sunny So. Cal. A wonderful 62.9F and cloudy. Such a nice change from 100+ temps.

Today I get to spend some time with my DDs, knit, maybe go to the movies and generally kick back. Totally cleaned the house yesterday, so today I deserve a break.

BTW, went to the optomatrist last week for new contacts. Only distance this time. Love it. My cataracts are not getting bad fast enough. I can see neither distance nor close, but cataracts are same as they were a year ago. Have to wait for surgery until they are bad.

Have a great day all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I have a question for everybody...
> 
> As you know I post the odd pattern on KP, as well as an occasional receipt, it's interesting to see how many views these get, typically my egg cosies receive over two thousand which is a staggering figure.
> 
> ...


Dave as I really don't use egg cosies, I would really like to try to use your patterns for the top of wine bottles. I think I posted something a while ago on other tea party. I love your designs. How about for hats,ect. Should think it would be easy to use charts you have posted. Would that be o.k. with you? Always ask permission before using someone elses designs.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dorisage said:
 

> Good morning fellow KPers. It's a beautiful day in my neighborhood in Sunny So. Cal. A wonderful 62.9F and cloudy. Such a nice change from 100+ temps.
> 
> Today I get to spend some time with my DDs, knit, maybe go to the movies and generally kick back. Totally cleaned the house yesterday, so today I deserve a break.
> 
> ...


I think the idea that you have to wait for cataract surgery until they are bad is an old fashioned one. I believe in Europe this surgery with lens implantation is used to correct vision. however, there may be an issue of insurance's paying for it. I had my second one done before I was aware of a problem, but I wanted it over and one with when I was sure to be in good health.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

mjs said:


> dorisage said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning fellow KPers. It's a beautiful day in my neighborhood in Sunny So. Cal. A wonderful 62.9F and cloudy. Such a nice change from 100+ temps.
> ...


I'm sure you are correct. I'm with Kaiser on Medicare. They don't spring for anything too quickly. Although I purchased the extended dental coverage which also had a vision benefit. I was able to purchase 1-1/2 years worth of contacts for free. Wow, they are usually $130 for a six month supply. And then I purchased new glasses at 50% off. So I'm a happy camper.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dorisage said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > dorisage said:
> ...


Like so many things in life I guess this is a tradeoff, and a good one for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave.
> ...


 .


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Dave....I'm late this week, but better late then never. A singopore sling.....I used to drink them quite a bit when I was in the Navy.....ahhhh memories  . 
We are having a bit a rain here in NC this weekend. Our grandson's soccer game was postponed till this afternoon, so we will go and watch it instead of our favorite sport....good old American football on TV. 
Our dog, Digby stole a hardboiled egg from our counter top this week. I thought of you and your egg cozies. He ate it shell and all. I'm sure if it was in a cozie, that would have also been found in the yard later that day or the next. He is a big mess
I hope everyone has a blessed week. :-D


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I do wish the recipes were put in a separate topic. I started one a while back but I don't think anyone uses it. It is difficult and time consuming to go through 15+ pages of responses to find the recipes. Maybe post here that a recipe has been added to the "Recipe" topic and name of the recipe. That would be really helpful.



Marilyn K. said:


> You people are something with your food suggestions. Where are the recipes??? ((((ggg That idea of the spice cake has me salivating. I have a lot of zucchini but never heard of zucchini marmalade! How's that taste? And, rhubarb, how do you serve that? Hows that made?
> 
> Thank you!!!
> marilyn


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I do wish the recipes were put in a separate topic. I started one a while back but I don't think anyone uses it. It is difficult and time consuming to go through 15+ pages of responses to find the recipes. Maybe post here that a recipe has been added to the "Recipe" topic and name of the recipe. That would be really helpful.
> 
> I love this idea separate area for recipes would be great!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I actually like them posted here. That way I am more apt to read all of the posts. It it were just a recipe section, I think i might miss something. This isn't to say that there can't be a recipe section, but I hope we continue to post them here, too.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Dave as I really don't use egg cosies, I would really like to try to use your patterns for the top of wine bottles. I think I posted something a while ago on other tea party. I love your derst. signs. How about for hats,ect. Should think it would be easy to use charts you have posted. Would that be o.k. with you? Always ask permission before using someone elses designs.


I can't see why they wouldn't work on other things, if you used a lighter weight of yarn, maybe 3-ply and 2.75mm (US size 2) that would improve the fit on bottles.

On a general note, I'm quite happy for you to use my motifs on other items, I share my designs on this site so they can be downloaded by members for their own personal non-commercial use and am really pleased if people find my motifs useful on other things. I only get upset when people republish them or worse, start selling them on ebay without asking first. The exceptions are a couple of charities that sell my patterns to raise money for their funds, I created PDF files for them to use, also a friend of mine who uses two of them for his business, but that's with my permission.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Dave as I really don't use egg cosies, I would really like to try to use your patterns for the top of wine bottles. I think I posted something a while ago on other tea party. I love your derst. signs. How about for hats,ect. Should think it would be easy to use charts you have posted. Would that be o.k. with you? Always ask permission before using someone elses designs.


I can't see why they wouldn't work on other things, if you used a lighter weight of yarn, maybe 3-ply and 2.75mm (US size 2) that would improve the fit on bottles.

On a general note, I'm quite happy for you to use my motifs on other items, I share my designs on this site so they can be downloaded by members for their own personal non-commercial use and am really pleased if people find my motifs useful on other things. I only get upset when people republish them or worse, start selling them on ebay without asking first. The exceptions are a couple of charities that sell my patterns to raise money for their funds, I created PDF files for them to use, also a friend of mine who uses two of them for his business, but that's with my permission.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks 5mmdpns, that was what I thought.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Hi Dave....I'm late this week, but better late then never. A singopore sling.....I used to drink them quite a bit when I was in the Navy.....ahhhh memories  .
> We are having a bit a rain here in NC this weekend. Our grandson's soccer game was postponed till this afternoon, so we will go and watch it instead of our favorite sport....good old American football on TV.
> Our dog, Digby stole a hardboiled egg from our counter top this week. I thought of you and your egg cozies. He ate it shell and all. I'm sure if it was in a cozie, that would have also been found in the yard later that day or the next. He is a big mess
> I hope everyone has a blessed week. :-D


What a darling guy. Worth an egg or two.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - what is the "double knitting method"? i'm feeling dumb.

sam


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I actually like them posted here. That way I am more apt to read all of the posts. It it were just a recipe section, I think i might miss something. This isn't to say that there can't be a recipe section, but I hope we continue to post them here, too.


ditto


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I, too, like them posted here...it goes with the flow of the conversation...it's not so hard to zip thru the postings to look for a recipe as they are written in a different format than the postings. Just look for that pattern of writing.
Carol (IL)



siouxann said:


> I actually like them posted here. That way I am more apt to read all of the posts. It it were just a recipe section, I think i might miss something. This isn't to say that there can't be a recipe section, but I hope we continue to post them here, too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - recipes just seem to be part of the tea party - and how could we start a tea party without one of dave's marvelous drink recipes.

sam


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Siouxann, Kerryn, Carol, Sam I agree with all of you. If you read the posts you can find the recipes. Then can't you bookmark them or use the my pages feature?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> oops did it again. Sorry 5mmdpns. Really should read the whole topic before putting in my 2 cents worth. Trouble is then you would forget how far you had to go back. :lol:
> Sorry for filling up the tea party. Guess it happens all the time though.
> 
> 
> ...


Sweetsue if you go to your 'watched topics' you will see under 'last post' => and -> (in blue). click on the => and it takes you to the last entry that you saw on that topic, then you won't have to try and remember every time.
I haven't read through beyond your posting of this so sorry if I am repeating someone else.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - what is the "double knitting method"? i'm feeling dumb.
> 
> sam


It's a technique whereby you knit a double-sided piece in stocking stitch in one piece by casting on double the number of stitches and working with two strands of yarn alternating knit an purl stitches as you go along the row. Because the yarns are twisted on the inside of the fabric, it all holds together and you end up with the sides being negatives of each other's colour scheme.

There are probably some videos demonstrating the technique, but I'm never very successful searching for videos, or anything else on the internet for that matter. I gave up after I tried to find the ingredients for _cacik_ and instead of a nice Turkish dip, it duly delivered hundreds of ways to make crack cocaine!

I guess I'm dumb or something!
Dave

p.s. Don't use 'Turkish Dip' as a search term either, that delivers something completely different and most unsuitable for these pages!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Hi Julia, glad to hear about your surgery. I had an inplant because of a cateract and it changed my life. I have 20/20 in my right eye. So amazing. Wish I could have had it done years ago. Now I can sew a straight line which is good in my business, sewing, hope you enjoy your new sight as much as I do. It was six years ago and I am still thankful every day. Conniesews


Yes it does help to see when you're sewing. I had the right eye done almost a year ago and was amazed how well I could see immediately after the surgery.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> Lainey2 said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


I'm just so happy to be able to see distance without glasses. I still reach for them in the morning when I get out of bed. I have astigmatism also, which is why I may have to wear glasses to read. I've worn glasses for almost 60 years, so it seems strange not to need them for distance. I can't wait for Friday to see if I'll need glasses to read. It won't be a problem since I've worn them so long.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Butterfly1943 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Lainey2 said:
> ...


I'm so glad your operations were a success, I've only had to start using spectacles in the past few years, it took considerable getting used to. I do find the intermediate pair very useful, they focus at arm's length and are marvellous for working on the computer; I'm told musicians use them a lot.

Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Well DUH me Dave LOL how could I have missed this here???

Hint: I do have blonde roots! LOL



FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's coming up to 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime. It's also 6 a.m. in Singapore where this weekend the _F1_ cars will be racing around the Marina Bay street circuit under the floodlights in the Grand Prix.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Oh! a Singapore Sling! Haven't had one in years! Thank you so much, Fireball Dave. Lovely gift.

I have now rolled along through last week-end's Tea Party, including Dave's fun Egg Cozies & Napkin Rings. Happy to say I've arrived at this week-end's tea party. However, it is past 7:30 pm & I still haven't had breakfast, so I shall go drum up something in the kitchen. 

Did manage to water all of my herbs & plants today. It was a cool, sunny day; so I tromped outside in my fuzzy slippers!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Bread Pudding --- Commanders' Palace --- New Orleans, Louisiana
> 
> 1 stick (4 oz.) unsalted butter
> 1 cup sugar
> ...


It was really thoughtful of you to go to the effort of posting this when its been a yucky week for you. Thank you, Jynx.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - what is the "double knitting method"? i'm feeling dumb.
> ...


Here is a video for the double knitting. I love this site because there are so many useful knitting hints, tips, videos.
http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/double-knitting


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ooooooooooh sounds yummie Jynx..gotta try this one too!!!



Dreamweaver said:


> Bread Pudding --- Commanders' Palace --- New Orleans, Louisiana
> 
> 1 stick (4 oz.) unsalted butter
> 1 cup sugar
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

finally i have gotten through/ i just had to fix myself a hot cuppa jasmin tea, there is enough of a nip in the air here, lovin it too. i have worked on my slouch hat for nephew, like about 1 1/2 more in. then i start decreasing. i am very proud of it, i frogged the ribbing about 4 times and finally it just clicked, i have found a few booboos, but was able to fix them. today, has been a really good napping and reading day also. 
dave, i always look at the egg cozies, i don't think i will ever make any, as i don't like anything with a runny yoke. but i appreciate the craftsmanship in your patterns. i also envy your talent for charting your pattern. not my thing, but i love good craftsmanships. 
sailor ray, your giant baby caught with the egg in mouth is so adorable. we sure are enjoying our new one, maddi, after 3 wks, i can say, she is finally potty trained to go outside, she even goes to the door and waits. i am going to get some of the christmas bells, like my friend has and train her to bump them with her nose and let you know when she needs to go out. gotta love those fur babies. good to hear from all of you regulars. love this place


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Southern Gal, I knew you just had to kind of stick with Maddie and she would come around to being trained. It took 2-3 years for my mini schnauzer to be trained. Now she will waite by the door and/or give a little woof.

Our power was out for 8 hours in the whole area as hydro replaced transformers. So many were damaged because of the forest fires this summer.


----------



## LLKay1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver- thanks for posting the recipe from the Commander's Palace. My brother took me there a couple of years ago. I'll never forget it. And SailorRae- What a cute picture of Digby holding the evidence in his mouth. Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Good evening all, the weather up here can't make up it's mind. these last few days have been in the high 80's due to be 90 tomorrow. Last week we had 70's, next week back down to 70's and high 60's ... ahh the joys of the Northwest.
> Yesterday my oldest one turned 21, though no acknowledgement from her when I wished her a happy birthday. She hasn't talked to me for a little over a year now, it's really sad.
> It is my b-day today, had a wonderful lunch, mexican food, with Glenn. It was nice. Had a pleasant evening with my other girls before they left for the weekend.
> 
> ...


Marion, I know it's late, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Bread Pudding --- Commanders' Palace --- New Orleans, Louisiana
> 
> 1 stick (4 oz.) unsalted butter
> 1 cup sugar
> ...


will have to try the whiskey sauce on my bread pudding, DW.... i buy day old donuts, break up and let dry another day.... cut sugar to half or third in custard as donuts and glazes have plenty. i buy the big box so every asst is different... have the whiskey... must try the sauce... do you ever put it on ice cream or any other desert?


----------



## LLKay1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thought you all like to see what living in chaos is. 

Oh yeah-the lady in the corner is my Sith Assassin (Star Wars). My neighbor retired as a seamstress and was throwing her dress form away. She let me have it and all her cloth. I bought a wig head and went to work. I couldn't bring my nephew's light saber with me so will have to buy a new one. She's a Halloween decoration.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad so many of you are enjoying the Bread Pudding recipe. Do give it a try with a sturdy bread once - It does make a difference. As to the whiskey sauce. I see no reason why it wouldn't dress up some other desserts. I might like it on a blueberry crumble - we just never have any left. It pretty much gets inhaled. This is one dessert (with their non-alcoholic sauce) the GD's will actually call the next morning to see if there are any leftovers and if they can have it delivered...... (They know Grandpa is a push-over.)

Have spent a good portion of the week-end on KP and accomlished no knitting yet - but GD #2 won all her VB abd BB games, despite sprained ankle, GD #1 performed flawlessly at city Maize Days and we enjoyed races and ate too well all week-end. I'm deterined to have a productive week and looking forward to seeing what everyone has been up to when we meet again. Thanks to our ever gracious host. Time for me to wrap up another week-end. Everyone take care and be well.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

PatSam said:


> And... do any of you remember how any refrigerator used to be referred as the Frigidaire...
> 
> PatSam, My parents called it an Ice Box. :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

llk1 - hope you share some pictures when the chaos is over.

sam


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> > And... do any of you remember how any refrigerator used to be referred as the Frigidaire...
> ...


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Sam, I hope it settles down quickly. I have been thru my share of repairs and renovations. I also love to see the "after" pictures.

It's nice to get into your comfy routines when you get back home I know. I'm excited to see the pups. They must be a lot bigger. Hope you and everyone else have a terrific, prolific and fun week to come.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Boiled eggs can be cooked for slightly longer and the yolk will then be firmer. Jow long depends on how firm you wnat the yolk. BUT soldiers don't work then, have to use a spoon to get the egg out. This is how I eat mine on the odd occasion I have boiled eggs as I also don't like them runny.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Boiled eggs can be cooked for slightly longer and the yolk will then be firmer. Jow long depends on how firm you wnat the yolk. BUT soldiers don't work then, have to use a spoon to get the egg out. This is how I eat mine on the odd occasion I have boiled eggs as I also don't like them runny.


I think eggy soldiers are a Brit thing because you don't often see them away from Commonwealth countries, it's really frustrating the way the French can soft-boil the eggs perfectly, then cut the slices of toast diagonally!

You can cook the eggs as hard as you like, but for brekkers they're definitely best served warm. It took us a while to train _The Lad's_ best friend, he's Dutch, but he's become more English than the English over the years and spreads the word when he goes home.

Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Are you kidding...I grew up eating a runny soft cooked egg..we called them dippy eggs..because we always had toast cut into 1/2 inch strips for dipping.
...my favorite..lol 
And this was in Arizona as a child..."Cowboy country"

But I am sure my grandmothers family brought the technique from Europe somewhere generations before her.
And NOW thanks to Dave I have beautiful covers to show them off.



FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Boiled eggs can be cooked for slightly longer and the yolk will then be firmer. Jow long depends on how firm you wnat the yolk. BUT soldiers don't work then, have to use a spoon to get the egg out. This is how I eat mine on the odd occasion I have boiled eggs as I also don't like them runny.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The last week of September is when I usually get to work on making my Christmas Puddings, I give them to a lot of my friends as their present so I make them in batches of three or four a day over a couple of weeks. I don't celebrate Christmas myself, but I do love the puddings!

On their way back from their pre-breakfast swim, the boys swim a mile every morning, they stop by the bakery bizarrely located in a petrol station and _Mini Palace of Hell_, for fresh croissants and pastries. Saturday morning they spotted the shop was selling their old stock of dried fruit and nuts at clearance prices to make way for new stock at much higher prices for Christmas. In the UK it's illegal for shops to increase the price of goods once they are on the shelf, a law was passed stating they have to sell them at the original shelf price or lower after consumer campaigners started peeling away the labels on tins on tv. So the boys picked up twelve packs of assorted dried fruit at 34p/500g (usc48/lb) and six packs of ground almonds at 23p/100g (US$1.67/lb) because they knew I'd be needing lots. Nothing wrong with them, the 'use by' date is next May, they're just making way for inflated Christmas stocks!

I've trained them well!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Are you kidding...I grew up eating a runny soft cooked egg..we called them dippy eggs..because we always had toast cut into 1/2 inch strips for dipping.
> ...my favorite..lol
> And this was in Arizona as a child..."Cowboy country"
> 
> ...


I'm very glad to read there is enlightenment in 'Cowboy Country'! When I was going to America on a regular basis it was really frustrating that hotel after hotel would shake their heads at my breakfast request, I frequently ended up improvising with a 'shot glass' for an egg cup. I learned to pack one for my travels across the pond, as well as an egg cosy; I think I may have contributed to the popular belief that all Brits are barking mad eccentrics in a few places!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dave you sure have got the Lads well trained to buy the cheap fruit and nits for Christmas puds. Reminded me that it is time to do ours as well. Just before I posted this I noticed that I had written nits instead of nuts, rather liked that mistake so left it in. Why anyone would buy nits I don't know. (don't know if the word nits is known in other areas. Here they are the common term for head lice! Sure thay would go down well in a Christmas pud.)


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

What a mess, you poor thing, will be worth it in the end. Noticed the Pictures of your doggie, is it a greyhound or whippet?
Did you knit it's coat? I have a whippett and want to knit him a coat for next winter


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dave you sure have got the Lads well trained to buy the cheap fruit and nits for Christmas puds. Reminded me that it is time to do ours as well. Just before I posted this I noticed that I had written nits instead of nuts, rather liked that mistake so left it in. Why anyone would buy nits I don't know. (don't know if the word nits is known in other areas. Here they are the common term for head lice! Sure thay would go down well in a Christmas pud.)


Nits are head lice here too, the 'nit-lady' (a nurse really) used to go round the primary schools on a regular basis dispensing medicated shampoo. I don't know whether they still exist, they probably have a fancier name nowadays!

The boys are pretty good at spotting bargains, they stocked up with big tins of biscuits last week for their tuck boxes at school. Those were on pre-Christmas half-price offer at £3 (US$4.63) (AUS$4.79) and phoned from the shop to ask how many I'd need for doctor's receptionists, milkman, paper-boys etc., they're a traditional seasonal offering over here.

On the pudding front, they even help make some of them and last year my son's friend made one batch entirely on his own to take home to Holland. I believe it's important for boys to know how to cook, at least the basics, relying on ready meals is a very expensive way to live when they go to uni!

Dave


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh yes, nits are know here in Sydney they are a curse in summer. I use to work in a school and according to parents it is always only our school that has them, don't think so, so they have moved their children to other schools only to find nits there too. Ha Ha Ha, not very nice am I.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

sampson001 said:


> Oh yes, nits are know here in Sydney they are a curse in summer. I use to work in a school and according to parents it is always only our school that has them, don't think so, so they have moved their children to other schools only to find nits there too. Ha Ha Ha, not very nice am I.


Schools all say the same over here. The thing is, according to all the experts nits actually prefer nice clean hair; so it's nothing to blame the parents for, just children 'sharing' as they do all their colds and other nasty little bugs!

Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

awww....Brits are my friends...sorry about the ignorance of the egg cups...geez ...its just a cup for an egg..how hard is that to have lol
Sometimes you just gotta bark to get attention...lol

Hugs Dave,

Camilla



FireballDave said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Are you kidding...I grew up eating a runny soft cooked egg..we called them dippy eggs..because we always had toast cut into 1/2 inch strips for dipping.
> ...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> What I'm intrigued to know is how many of you glance and move on and how many download the patterns, I'd also like to know whether downloading is an automatic response regardless of whether you actually intend to make it.Dave


1 vote for checking it out and moving on... i have seen enough of your designs to know they're imaginative and interesting...but unless i was making a version on smaller needles and yarn for Barbie (wouldn't she look adorable in an apron and chef's hat?)... then i'm probably not interested in making one.... i'm so fussy about how 'done' my eggs get, I'd rather poach them so i have better control......but I ALWAYS check them out...

thrilled about the teacher using them as teaching aids... i teach with 2 in. squares that can be sewn together later for doll blankets and i know how important it is to make 'little' things that allow practice on casting on, working, following instructions, experimenting with stitch patterns and binding off and MOST IMPORTANT, the 'sense of completion'... i can see these cosies would be the perfect example of all that!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> > And... do any of you remember how any refrigerator used to be referred as the Frigidaire...
> ...


I still say Fridge, kleenex, q-tips, and more ... advertising has done its job in America...!!!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I do have a question about the needle size checker. Don't know the real name. Which shows the size, if the total needle fits inside the hole, or if it is just if the tip fits? Hope this makes sense.


you need to push the needle down so the 'barrel' is being measured...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> i agree - recipes just seem to be part of the tea party - and how could we start a tea party without one of dave's marvelous drink recipes.sam


I agree, but i actually just read and enjoy them visually (a virtual cocktail?) ...while sipping on tea or for an 'apres-dinner tea party browse'... a glass of wine... i guess i'm too lazy for all that mixing... i would like to compare the ACTUAL drinks that are mixed as 'drink #1 and drink #3'... i'm not sure i would be able to do a good job on one of those drinks with a dozen ingredients after i had already enjoyed the first two!!!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> > And... do any of you remember how any refrigerator used to be referred as the Frigidaire...
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> awww....Brits are my friends...sorry about the ignorance of the egg cups...geez ...its just a cup for an egg..how hard is that to have lol
> Sometimes you just gotta bark to get attention...lol
> 
> Hugs Dave,
> ...


You'll be delighted to know the most helpful hotel staff I've ever encountered have been in Arizona, Southern California, New Mexico and Nevada. They may have thought I was a slightly eccentric Brit, but it never showed.

I have an absolute love of the desert, it's the quality of the light, us photographers have a thing about that. At art school I spent ages learning how to fake the light of the Nevada desert at dusk, it has a unique quality and if you look at the classiest of car and motorbike ads, you'll recognise the tonal values. It's difficult to describe how wonderful it was to go to the desert and actually experience it first hand!

I really must set aside a couple of months for another road trip. Now _His Nibs_ is old enough, he can come with me and ride a bike himself. I've enjoyed myself all over America, but the South West's deserts really are something special.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

deemail said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i agree - recipes just seem to be part of the tea party - and how could we start a tea party without one of dave's marvelous drink recipes.sam
> ...


I have been reading the discussion carefully, it seems my posting a receipt of some kind on a Friday sets the tone and encourages others to join in with their own delights. Also the regulars go through every page of the _Tea Party_ thread anyway. If people choose to post receipts elsewhere, that's their choice, but I do think our foodie discussions are part of these affairs and I shall continue to open each one with something edible or drinkable.

Coming this Friday is my own _Christmas Pudding_ receipt, I'm making a start on mine this week. It'll empty your store cupboard, which is what it is about anyway, you have been warned!

Dave


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Dave - my taste buds are trembling. You have given me something to look forward to with great anticipation. Being an aficionado of anything good to eat or drink, you are welcome to post a recipe anywhere and it would be fine with me. See ya next week.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

deemail said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > What I'm intrigued to know is how many of you glance and move on and how many download the patterns, I'd also like to know whether downloading is an automatic response regardless of whether you actually intend to make it.Dave
> ...


Thanks for letting responding deemail. I'm told they fit dolls using 3-ply and US size 1 needles although I haven't tried it for myself, not really my thing!

I've had emails from two more teachers who think the same way; if they're being used to encourage people to try new techniques it makes writing out the instructions worth the effort. I try to vary the styles and techniques, but it's very much subject-driven and I do love colour-work!

Dave


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Dave, regarding your comments about the people's attitude in the Southwest. It is part of the culture to take the time to talk to a person and to be interested, not worring about the time it takes. This does result in the "manana" phenomenon" which can be frustrating to a person who is more "time-oriented." And, yes, our sunlight, sunrises, and sunsets are breath-taking. That's the reason so many artists of all types have worked here. The desert just after sunset is a completely different, almost spiritual, world. Please come and enjoy. Bienvenida!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> Dave, regarding your comments about the people's attitude in the Southwest. It is part of the culture to take the time to talk to a person and to be interested, not worring about the time it takes. This does result in the "manana" phenomenon" which can be frustrating to a person who is more "time-oriented." And, yes, our sunlight, sunrises, and sunsets are breath-taking. That's the reason so many artists of all types have worked here. The desert just after sunset is a completely different, almost spiritual, world. Please come and enjoy. Bienvenida!


Definitely a spiritual experience, it's pure magic!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


 :thumbup: I love the recipes you post even if I dont make them myself. The conversations around them are so very interesting. With your Christmas Pudding post on Friday, I shall be able to get all the necessary ingredients and make them before Christmas!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

quote]

I think the idea that you have to wait for cataract surgery until they are bad is an old fashioned one. I believe in Europe this surgery with lens implantation is used to correct vision. however, there may be an issue of insurance's paying for it. I had my second one done before I was aware of a problem, but I wanted it over and one with when I was sure to be in good health.[/quote]

I really wonder if it depends on the doctor...as soon as my optometrist found my cataracts, he scheduled an appointment with the opthamologist (sp??) and I had them done 6 weeks apart. AND also had lense implants ... now I just buy cheap reading glasses for close work.
My eye dr. is still my hero after 6 years!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry...had to delete my duplicate reply to Dave!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[Coming this Friday is my own _Christmas Pudding_ receipt, I'm making a start on mine this week. It'll empty your store cupboard, which is what it is about anyway, you have been warned!

Dave[/quote]

Thanks for the heads-up on the upcoming receipt, Dave. Saves me asking you to post it. With luck, I can persuade my daughter to make at least one for us!
JuneK


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > deemail said:
> ...


They do need time to mature. It was really funny when Tommy first started staying with us, he phoned his Mother in The Hague and told her he'd eaten a pudding that was three months old! It took quite some explaining to convince her we weren't trying to poison him and he wasn't dicing with death! I gave him one to take home, with the cooking instructions and now she's a total convert to this unique delight.

Outside of the Commonwealth, the only European place you commonly find it is in the Nord Pas de Calais departement of France with which we have a very long, sometimes unfortunate, shared history.

Sociologically it's all about 'feasting' in the depths of Winter and there has been some fascinating research on the subject. I just love the taste of them, although my receipt is much lighter and has a more citrus sharpness than some. Many think of English food as bland, but this is only a twentieth century thing due to two major conflicts and a couple of economic slumps, before then it was quite highly flavoured with exotic spices, largely as a result of our entrepreneurial (piratical) activities around the globe!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the heads-up on the upcoming receipt, Dave. Saves me asking you to post it. With luck, I can persuade my daughter to make at least one for us!
> JuneK


They aren't difficult to make, but assembling all the ingredients does take some organisation. All will become clear when I've typed out the receipt from my kitchen note-book.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Are you kidding...I grew up eating a runny soft cooked egg..we called them dippy eggs..because we always had toast cut into 1/2 inch strips for dipping.
> ...my favorite..lol
> And this was in Arizona as a child..."Cowboy country"
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Dave you sure have got the Lads well trained to buy the cheap fruit and nits for Christmas puds. Reminded me that it is time to do ours as well. Just before I posted this I noticed that I had written nits instead of nuts, rather liked that mistake so left it in. Why anyone would buy nits I don't know. (don't know if the word nits is known in other areas. Here they are the common term for head lice! Sure thay would go down well in a Christmas pud.)
> ...


Both boys next door learned early to cook and bake and delight in making meals for friends in their new houses. They have done the whole day on Christmas, starting with breakfast. They also started doing laundry when they could reach controls.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't wait for this recipe Dave. I am also trying to get the recipe for Italian Fruit Cake from my dear neighbor, Frank. He is a geat cook and always brings something delightful to our little get togethers. My apartment complex is all one story townhouse type units and we have small yards we can plant out front. I grow herbs in pots and I have one rosemary planted in the ground. It survived the winter and is thriving beautifully. Of course Frank has carte blanche to harvest whenever he wants.His wife is also a great cook but doensn't get to do it often because Frank loves to cook more than anything.

Keep up the good job you're doing in teaching the boys the extremely important "little" things is life. They will really appreciate it as adults. My gown children have told me many times how they now appreciate learning to do what they once complained about

As to the egg cozies, I love to see them each week to see your art and creativity. But to eat an egg is almost impossible for me. I just do not like them and a frittata or omelet once a year is more than enough for me. My eggs have to be overcooked too. Burned to a crisp is preferable. Now I really have to get busy. I haven't been off my computer yet this morning and it's afternoon now. A great day to you all.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ragdoll said:


> Dave, regarding your comments about the people's attitude in the Southwest. It is part of the culture to take the time to talk to a person and to be interested, not worring about the time it takes. This does result in the "manana" phenomenon" which can be frustrating to a person who is more "time-oriented." And, yes, our sunlight, sunrises, and sunsets are breath-taking. That's the reason so many artists of all types have worked here. The desert just after sunset is a completely different, almost spiritual, world. Please come and enjoy. Bienvenida!


Generally here in central PA people are quite nice to each other. But a few years ago my neighbor and I were in IN and we were impressed with how nice people were in commercial establishments - motel and restaurant. In one restaurant the manager was bussing tables because it was so busy. I think that is what managers should do - help out when lower-down people are overwhelmed, though that seems to be an old-fashioned idea nowadays among "professionals".


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jknappva said:


> quote]
> 
> I think the idea that you have to wait for cataract surgery until they are bad is an old fashioned one. I believe in Europe this surgery with lens implantation is used to correct vision. however, there may be an issue of insurance's paying for it. I had my second one done before I was aware of a problem, but I wanted it over and one with when I was sure to be in good health.


I really wonder if it depends on the doctor...as soon as my optometrist found my cataracts, he scheduled an appointment with the opthamologist (sp??) and I had them done 6 weeks apart. AND also had lense implants ... now I just buy cheap reading glasses for close work.
My eye dr. is still my hero after 6 years!
JuneK[/quote]

I told mine he's in a great business - giving people back the gift of reading - after an almost 100-year-old man had two done just before his birthday. The Dr. said that's why he went into that field instead of something like oncology.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am really looking forward to next friday dave - i've never made a pudding but am going to try your receipt.

sam

Coming this Friday is my own _Christmas Pudding_ receipt, I'm making a start on mine this week. It'll empty your store cupboard, which is what it is about anyway, you have been warned!

Dave[/quote]


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I wonder how many variations we are going to learn about? I am wondering if your Christmas pudding is a suet pudding? That's what my mom used to make, and I haven't made in AGES! Maybe I'll fire up the steamers this year? I get inspired by everyone's enthusiasm.
Carol (IL)



thewren said:


> i am really looking forward to next friday dave - i've never made a pudding but am going to try your receipt.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Kerryn,
Thank you so much for the recipe and yes I would love the zucchini recipe. I can use anything zucchini! Our garden was bountiful this year! BTW, Love molasses cookies!
Appreciatively,
marilyn


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

A real Christmas Pudding will be a delight, Dave! Will you include a receipt for the Hard Sauce, too? I usually wait until around Thanksgiving to make my Pina Colada Cakes. I give them as gifts, and already people are asking if there will be one for them this year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

siouxann said:


> A real Christmas Pudding will be a delight, Dave! Will you include a receipt for the Hard Sauce, too? I usually wait until around Thanksgiving to make my Pina Colada Cakes. I give them as gifts, and already people are asking if there will be one for them this year.


Okay Siouxann, we'll need that recipe too, please! Thanks.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

In N.Y. I had a friend whose Christmas Pudding was laced with so much brandy that one could drink it with a straw. We all loved this dear friend and would not offend her by not sharing in her cake. Actually, it was quite tasty! Thankfully we all lived within walking distance because it would have been impossible to eat her cake and drive. (((ggg 
marilyn


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all, fall has started here up north,leaves just starting to turn,geese are flocking up,and flying over in their v shape and hooking as they go. Most of the birds have left for the south. Apple season time,and corn mazes to go through.
> Have a busy weekend ahead hope all stay well,and happy. Have a great tea party .Thanks for all the good recipes.


I so enjoyed your description of autumn as it is appearing in Wisconsin. Not much to see in Kansas City yet, except we are decorating our homes, & the temperatures are cooler. Yay!


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

I agreed they do like nice clean hair, and the parents of the children with the clean hair treat the lice when infested its the parents of the not so clean hair we have the problem with.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Pina Colarda cakes sound nice, we don't have them hear, so will have to get the recipe.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> A real Christmas Pudding will be a delight, Dave! Will you include a receipt for the Hard Sauce, too? I usually wait until around Thanksgiving to make my Pina Colada Cakes. I give them as gifts, and already people are asking if there will be one for them this year.


I go for rum butter with mine, driving is not advisable!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I wonder how many variations we are going to learn about? I am wondering if your Christmas pudding is a suet pudding? That's what my mom used to make, and I haven't made in AGES! Maybe I'll fire up the steamers this year? I get inspired by everyone's enthusiasm.
> Carol (IL)
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is with suet, although I use the light vegetable suet these days. Nothing to do with healthy eating, I compensate with the rest of the ingredients and the booze, it just works better!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need to include "rum butter" with your receipt, dave. i can hardly wait - i've only had pudding once - or was in pudding - she poured on some kind of sauce and lit it and then served it - it's been quite a while - twenty years probably. a woman i knew from oz - nice lady.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - what time do you have now.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - what time do you have now.
> 
> sam


It's 3:45a.m. and my body clock is broken. I had a long day in the libraries and went to bed at 6:30p.m. But the _MotoGP_ at Motegi is coming up this weekend so maybe I'm in training!

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

siouxann said:


> A real Christmas Pudding will be a delight, Dave! Will you include a receipt for the Hard Sauce, too? I usually wait until around Thanksgiving to make my Pina Colada Cakes. I give them as gifts, and already people are asking if there will be one for them this year.


Oh yeah....I'd like to see the hard sauce recipe. I never got the one from my mom...now it's too late.
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The boys will hurtle home on Friday night and qualifying is at a ridiculous hour for us in the UK. But, no matter, we shall be breakfasting petrolhead style with _Buck's Fizz_, I'm working on a suitable egg cosy!

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I actually like them posted here. That way I am more apt to read all of the posts. It it were just a recipe section, I think i might miss something. This isn't to say that there can't be a recipe section, but I hope we continue to post them here, too.


Me too, what I do is bookmark them with the poster's name, recipe name, and page number.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > I actually like them posted here. That way I am more apt to read all of the posts. It it were just a recipe section, I think i might miss something. This isn't to say that there can't be a recipe section, but I hope we continue to post them here, too.
> ...


I advise everyone to install _Evernote_ on their computer. You can clip from the web and add tags, it's absolutely brill and the basic system is free. I use it for all kinds of notes and have never gone beyond a fifth of the monthly upload limit, can't recommend it too highly!

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - what is the "double knitting method"? i'm feeling dumb.
> ...


Here's a video. I haven't tried it myself yet but it sounds like it would work.




Patty


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - what is the "double knitting method"? i'm feeling dumb.
> ...


Dave, here is a video for Cacik that appears to be a recipe--However it also appears to be in German. High School German was a LOOOOOONG time ago!! My sound card is being annoying, so I can't hear anything on this computer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - what is buck's fizz?

sam



FireballDave said:


> The boys will hurtle home on Friday night and qualifying is at a ridiculous hour for us in the UK. But, no matter, we shall be breakfasting petrolhead style with _Buck's Fizz_, I'm working on a suitable egg cosy!
> 
> Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The last week of September is when I usually get to work on making my Christmas Puddings, I give them to a lot of my friends as their present so I make them in batches of three or four a day over a couple of weeks. I don't celebrate Christmas myself, but I do love the puddings!
> 
> On their way back from their pre-breakfast swim, the boys swim a mile every morning, they stop by the bakery bizarrely located in a petrol station and _Mini Palace of Hell_, for fresh croissants and pastries. Saturday morning they spotted the shop was selling their old stock of dried fruit and nuts at clearance prices to make way for new stock at much higher prices for Christmas. In the UK it's illegal for shops to increase the price of goods once they are on the shelf, a law was passed stating they have to sell them at the original shelf price or lower after consumer campaigners started peeling away the labels on tins on tv. So the boys picked up twelve packs of assorted dried fruit at 34p/500g (usc48/lb) and six packs of ground almonds at 23p/100g (US$1.67/lb) because they knew I'd be needing lots. Nothing wrong with them, the 'use by' date is next May, they're just making way for inflated Christmas stocks!
> 
> ...


Good "Boys"!!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dave you sure have got the Lads well trained to buy the cheap fruit and nits for Christmas puds. Reminded me that it is time to do ours as well. Just before I posted this I noticed that I had written nits instead of nuts, rather liked that mistake so left it in. Why anyone would buy nits I don't know. (don't know if the word nits is known in other areas. Here they are the common term for head lice! Sure thay would go down well in a Christmas pud.)


It means pretty much the same thing here too. Nits around here is what they call the eggs. Although I've never had Christmas pudding, I definitely know they would NOT go in MINE!!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

deemail said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > PatSam said:
> ...


Is that where Fridge came from?? I thought it was short for Refrigerator. :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


That's a really clear explanation, thanks for posting the link. I'm not the most computer-literate person in the world, I was OK with punched tape and magnetic cards, but it all got too much for me after the 1980s.

I used to do so well with my Olivetti _Editor_ work station, I actually went on a week-long course to learn how to use it. In those days 'automatic typewriters' cost over £1,000, a phenomenal amount by to-day's standards, and used a variety of storage methods.

My Olivetti used 14-track tape cartridges and was a stylish pedestal desk unit in dove grey, very Ettore Sottsass elegant, built around his almost indestructible _Editor_ typewriter, a design icon with it's flat bed. I can also remember the _Redaktron_, an American machine that used magnetic cards like the strip on credit cards to store standard letters. How things have changed over the years, Olivetti cartridges, the size of an encyclopaedia, had a massive capacity of 250kb!

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

deemail said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > PatSam said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - what is buck's fizz?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Buck's Fizz is a great drink invented in Buck's Club in London by barman McGarry in 1921 as a good way to drink alcohol early in the morning. The original is equal measures of champagne and orange juice and makes for a great start to the day. The French caught on to the habit and their cocktail _Mimosa_ appeared in Paris four or five years later.

In the UK it's available ready made with sparkling wine and sold in the _Palaces of Hell_ for around £2.29 per bottle. It really is great for brekkers and a welcome sight at the table. Being only 4% alcohol it's fairly safe to drink a glass or two. Of course it tastes best from a chipped enamel mug, as does the very best vintage champagne, the imperfections in the surface increase the number of points at which bubbles are produced and improves the taste; besides which it's so much more stylish to quaff one's _Bollinger Traditional_ from an old enamel mug!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > The last week of September is when I usually get to work on making my Christmas Puddings, I give them to a lot of my friends as their present so I make them in batches of three or four a day over a couple of weeks. I don't celebrate Christmas myself, but I do love the puddings!
> ...


I've just brmmmd down to the bakery and _Mini Palace of Hell_ in the petrol station, a combination that still worries me, for croissants. The boys really were eagle-eyed, the new 'Christmas Baking' shelf has 500g packs of dried fruit for £1.60 (US$2.49)! To-day they were selling off their self-raising flour at 9p per 500g bag, I shudder to think what they'll be charging for the new stock, needless to say I picked up a few bags!

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> I guess we have noone to blame but ourselves. we visited China (to visit my brother and see the country) and Bali and then decided why not go a nd live in the uK for a while. And we travelled in most of the holidays so they grew up doing so, But especially proud of Maryanne having the guts to do this with all the difficulties it entails for her. Don't think she would have done it if we hadn't done so much travelling. Ansd very glad we made her get herself to Munich from London alone last year. And I must admit to enjoying a week of my own company after 4 weeks with her hardly out of sight!
> Vivky has alwys been extremely competent. On our second day in London my 10 year old had the tube system worked out and was able to tell me where to go- within a few hours of seeing her first tube. She loved the tubes for her whole time there- and by the time we left would not only tell us which tubes to catch but where to get on to be near the exit for whichever station we were going to (she was almost 14 by this time). We spent one of our last days in London simply riding the tubes so she could say she had gone through every station on the tube map. Instead of becoming a tube driver- her ambition in early high school- she became a doctor. Difficult to drive the tubes from over here admittedly.
> 
> 
> ...


Great story, Darowil!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dave I for one will not be trying your pud recipe (sorry receipt). Mine works so well that I will work on the principle 'If it's not broke don't fix it'. 
My mother in law used to get my puddings and freeze them! One year I sent one from the previous year and into the freezer it went! Sitting on my shelf for 12 months and then needed to be frozen for the last couple of weeks. Freezing them stops them maturing and this is part of what is so great about them. PS the 12 month old ones are delicious when they last that long! I had cooked more than I needed. And the puds are also delicous cold, with cream.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

dorisage said:


> I download with the INTENT of knitting the item. Whether I do or not is the question. I have such a long to-do list and unfortunately I am a procrastinator and can't get started. Don't like to have WIPs. Also must finish what I started. It's a nonwin/nonwin situation. Purchased beautiful lace weight yarn to knit a lacy shawl, found a pattern I love on the net and purchased that. Got the needle. Can't get started - have to cast on 650 stitches, that's daunting. THe thought of working it has me flummoxed. Any suggestions?


Doris, someone has undoubtedly made suggestions by now, but I'll go ahead, since mine might be different. I've knit many huge projects. The key for me seems to be the use of markers. They can be pieces of yarn, 5 to 8 inches long, knotted into a loop. It especially helps me to use color-colored markers: one color for every 20 or 50 stitches, & another color for the hundredth.

The 2 ways that this is particularly helpful is: 
1-you don't have to cast on all at once. You can stop after any 20 or 50 or 100 stitches, because they will be marked & quickly visible to you when you return. You may even just cast on a few at a time, just when you feel like it, if you don't enjoy casting on. 
2- All during the project, my stitches are pre-counted. I still check the number of stitches after each row, but never have to recount the entire number, because they are grouped in sub-sets that are easily counted & distinguishable to the eye.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Dave I for one will not be trying your pud recipe (sorry receipt). Mine works so well that I will work on the principle 'If it's not broke don't fix it'.
> My mother in law used to get my puddings and freeze them! One year I sent one from the previous year and into the freezer it went! Sitting on my shelf for 12 months and then needed to be frozen for the last couple of weeks. Freezing them stops them maturing and this is part of what is so great about them. PS the 12 month old ones are delicious when they last that long! I had cooked more than I needed. And the puds are also delicous cold, with cream.


Many of us have our own personal receipt which has been perfected over many years, I know mine has. I have a couple of friends who do the same, I've tried to explain the maturing process, but they don't seem to believe me. They also insist on refrigerating jams and marmalade to make sure they're tasteless and watery; they haven't quite worked out the meaning of the word 'preserve'!

Some people fry left-over slices of pudding in butter and have it for breakfast on Boxing Day over here.

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Kerryn,
> Thank you so much for the recipe and yes I would love the zucchini recipe. I can use anything zucchini! Our garden was bountiful this year! BTW, Love molasses cookies!
> Appreciatively,
> marilyn


My family love this bread (I don't tell some that it has zucchini in it)! Most people here have never had molasses cookies so I'm glad to see some still do appreciate them!

S.O.Z. BREAD
(Spicy Orange Zucchini)
Preheat oven to 350 F  Prepare 3 lg. loaf pans

4 eggs
1½ c. vegetable oil
2 c. sugar
2/3 c. brown sugar
2 t. vanilla
zest of 2 oranges
Mix together until well blended.

4 c. all-purpose flour
1 1/2 t. baking soda
1 ½ t. baking powder
1 t. salt
6 t. cinnamon
1 t. nutmeg
3 t. ground cardamom
Sift and stir into egg/sugar mixture until incorporated (will be thick).

3 c. shredded zucchini
1 ½ c. chopped nut (optional)
Stir into batter.

Pour into prepared pans and bake 50-55 minutes or until toothpick inserted comes out clean.

ENJOY!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

I can't wait to see all the breads, cakes and puddings from around the world! I'm especially interested in seeing a real English Christmas Pudding that I've only read about or seen on TV. 
Dave----where did yours originate from? The idea of cakes maturing is interesting, though I personally have never seen one last a year on a shelf. It doesn't mold or get stale? You're right, we put everything in the fridge! 
Have a good day all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I remember talk of "suet pudding" around the holidays in my house, but I can't remember the taste of them and am anxious to try them out this year. Please post your family recipe...I love having a couple of variations to work with so if I don't have something on the first recipe, I might find a substitute on the second recipe. I've always heard that booze makes a good preservative - that's why they sometimes called a person who has been overserved as "pickled"!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kerryn said:


> I can't wait to see all the breads, cakes and puddings from around the world! I'm especially interested in seeing a real English Christmas Pudding that I've only read about or seen on TV.
> Dave----where did yours originate from? The idea of cakes maturing is interesting, though I personally have never seen one last a year on a shelf. It doesn't mold or get stale? You're right, we put everything in the fridge!
> Have a good day all!


Don't know why they don't go off, could be helped by the 4-6 hours cooking I give it, with another 2 hours before eating hot. But proper fruit cakes keep too. Often here people will keep the top layer of their wedding cake and eat it for the christening of their first child (less often now) or for their first anniversary.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> I can't wait to see all the breads, cakes and puddings from around the world! I'm especially interested in seeing a real English Christmas Pudding that I've only read about or seen on TV.
> Dave----where did yours originate from? The idea of cakes maturing is interesting, though I personally have never seen one last a year on a shelf. It doesn't mold or get stale? You're right, we put everything in the fridge!
> Have a good day all!


_Christmas Pudding_ goes back many centuries and is part of a long tradition of mid-Winter feasting, records of this custom go back to the pre-Christian era.

One has to remember, many of the Christian festivals were attached to pre-existing pagan festivals, for example _Halloween_ coincides with the end of the harvest and the notion of the plants dying or hibernating to return in the Spring. In England we celebrate _Bonfire_ on 5th November commemorating the failure of the first modern terrorist plot in 1605. One of the customs I grew up with involves hurling a barrel of gunpowder from the bridge so it explodes on the way down, another town rolls one down a cliff, yet another trundles flaming barrels of tar through the town centre. These customs are modern versions of the ancient pagan custom of rolling bales of burning hay across the fields as an offering to the earth spirits.

Many the Christmas traditions are based on old customs too, both the _Yule Log_ and the _Christmas Tree_, as well as bringing evergreens such as holly and fir into the house, are about welcoming woodland spirits into the home in the hope they will return the kindness with a good crop the following year. In the cold and dark of Winter, with the land under a carpet of snow, feasting was about comfort. That's the cultural and historical context in which one needs to place the copious quantities of rich foods consumed over the festive period.

My own pudding receipt is based on one from my Grandmother's note-books, she was a lady's companion during the Edwardian era. She didn't date everything, but she mentions taking a day out from their 'good work' going round the large houses collecting for survivors of the _Titanic_ disaster, so it would have been the one they made in 1912. Although it was a large and wealthy household with staff, they were of Belgian origin and my Grandmother was a very good cook who shared her receipts with her lady and the rest of the house.

About twenty-five years ago, my late Mother became a diabetic, as you are all possibly aware some diabetic food is so dreadfully dull the placemat would taste better! As a consequence I set about working out how much refined sugar I could remove from traditional receipts and have them still work. I wanted to make it possible for her to eat the same food as everybody else without people noticing, cooking special meals is a complete bore. You may have noticed how little sugar I use in many of my deserts and biscuits, I've got so used to thinking this way I stuck with it. I also wanted to make it lighter, it comes at the end of an excessively large and heavy meal during the course of which, most people have already eaten enough for two days; then along comes a very heavy plateful of stodge! with that in mind I tried to keep the flavour, but lighten the texture so it wouldn't be quite so overwhelming. I've never typed it up before, so you'll have to wait until Friday before you hit the grocers.

To answer the second part of your question, no it doesn't go stale or mouldy, there's quite a lot of booze in a Christmas Pudding and gets steamed for 4 to 6 hours for its first cooking. If you aren't a drinker, don't worry about this, the alcohol will evaporate in the cooking and maturing process; simply don't lace it with any more when you use it, the second dosage doesn't completely evaporate.

Hope that explains it for you
Dave


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

"About twenty-five years ago, my late Mother became a diabetic, as you are all possibly aware some diabetic food is so dreadfully dull the placemat would taste better! As a consequence I set about working out how much refined sugar I could remove from traditional receipts and have them still work. I wanted to make it possible for her to eat the same food as everybody else without people noticing, cooking special meals is a complete bore. You may have noticed how little sugar I use in many of my deserts and biscuits, I've got so used to thinking this way I stuck with it. I also wanted to make it lighter, it comes at the end of an excessively large and heavy meal during the course of which, most people have already eaten enough for two days; then along comes a very heavy plateful of stodge! with that in mind I tried to keep the flavour, but lighten the texture so it wouldn't be quite so overwhelming. I've never typed it up before, so you'll have to wait until Friday before you hit the grocers." 

Hi Dave, 
I too am diabetic and have tried replacing sugar with splenda, but sponges are just yuk! Just wondered if you have any cake/sponge recipes you'd care to share sometime? Many thanks..


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

That was just great Dave, so interesting. Are you familiar with the dreadful American Fruitcake? To me it is inedible, but it is a staple gift given to an unfortunate multitude by individuals and organizations alike. 

A small town got together to see what could be done about the excessive waste of the uneaten and discarded loaves. They decided it would be a great idea to see how far one could heave the heavy loaves. There seemed to be no real rules oher than the fruit cake had to be the notoriously unpopular one. After a few years, the competition became keen. Fruitcakes were hurled from slings, blasted from cannons, catapuled from miniature seige engines and whatever else amateur engineers could envision. The annual Fruitcake Festival and Toss had put the little town on the tourist map, What else do you do after the Super Bowl in the middle of Winter? It even made it to national tv as a segment on the program Sunday Morning.

I just remembered this and do not know if the festival still exists, the name of the town, or where it was located.I do remember how much fun everyone from the little kids to the great grandparents were having, and what satisfaction they were getting from heaving those "cakes".


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > pattys76 said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maidinkent said:


> Hi Dave,
> I too am diabetic and have tried replacing sugar with splenda, but sponges are just yuk! Just wondered if you have any cake/sponge recipes you'd care to share sometime? Many thanks..


Cakes and sponges are difficult, there is a chemical balance that has to be achieved for them to work. As a diabetic you can have a very little sugar in your diet, the trick is to stretch it and to balance a small slice of cake within the context of the entire day's sugar intake.

A few weeks ago I posted my Applecake which only uses two ounces of sugar for a cake that serves six, one-third of an ounce is within the limit unless you suffer from 'brittle diabetes'. Also, if you have a food mixer you can make a fatless sponge sponge, but you do need a powerful mixer like a _Kenwood Chef_ or it simply will not work.

For a fatless sponge, put three eggs and three ounces of caster sugar into the bowl and using the balloon whisk, turn the mixer on FULL SPEED and leave it running for FIVE minutes, do not even think about trying to cut this short. After that very gently and working quickly, fold in three ounces of twice-sifted self-raising flour. Divide the mixture between two lined and lightly-greased seven inch sandwich tins and bake at 350degF/175degC/Regulo 4 until golden, well-risen and springy to the touch, about 20 minutes. This is the lowest sugar content I've ever managed to get away with.

For anybody who missed it first time:

*Dave's Applecake*

*Ingredients:*

_for the base:_
4 oz (115g) shortcrust pastry

_for the filling:_
1 large bramley (cooking) apple (peeled, cored and roughly chopped)
2 tbs (30ml) water
1/2 oz (15g) sugar or artificial sweetener, to taste

_for the topping:_
2 oz (60g) caster sugar
2 oz (60g) slightly salted butter (or non-dairy spread, olive oil based spread works well)
2 oz (60g) self-raising flour
1/2 tsp (2.5ml) almond essence
1 large egg

*Method:*
_Preheat oven to 375degF/190degC/Gas Regulo 5_

Use the pastry to line a lightly-greased 7" (approx. 17.5 cm) flan case, place in the refrigerator to chill.

Meanwhile place the apple, water and sweetener (or sugar) in a microwaveable bowl and cook to a pulp, stirring halfway through cooking, you can do this equally well on the hob. Allow apple to cool slightly before spreading over the pastry base and returning to the refrigerator.

Cream togther the butter and sugar until light and fluffy, beat in the egg and almond essence, finally mix in the flour.

Spread the cake mix over the apple. Don't worry about getting it exactly even or the odd little gap, it will sort itself out in the oven.

Bake for 25 to 35 minutes until deep golden brown and firm(ish) when pressed. Either cool for ten minutes before turning out onto a wire rack to cool completely, or serve hot as a dessert.

A good place to look for dishes suitable for diabetics is in wartime _Ministry of Food_ leaflets, produced when sugar was rationed to eight ounces per week; things got really desperate and the rations of everything went down after the war, by which time Britain was completely bankrupt and couldn't afford to import anything. But it wasn't all bad, the nation was never healthier than it was by 1954 when rationing finally ended, if fact many nutritionists and doctors advocate its return to solve the problem of obesity.

The original leaflets can still be obtained from antiquarian bookshops and print-sellers, a collection of some of them was recently published and you can probably get a copy of the book from your local library:

Norman, Jill, _Eating For Victory: Healthy home front cooking on war rations_,
Michael O'Mara Books Limited, London, 2007
ISBN 978-1-84317-254-2

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> That was just great Dave, so interesting. Are you familiar with the dreadful American Fruitcake? To me it is inedible, but it is a staple gift given to an unfortunate multitude by individuals and organizations alike.
> 
> A small town got together to see what could be done about the excessive waste of the uneaten and discarded loaves. They decided it would be a great idea to see how far one could heave the heavy loaves. There seemed to be no real rules oher than the fruit cake had to be the notoriously unpopular one. After a few years, the competition became keen. Fruitcakes were hurled from slings, blasted from cannons, catapuled from miniature seige engines and whatever else amateur engineers could envision. The annual Fruitcake Festival and Toss had put the little town on the tourist map, What else do you do after the Super Bowl in the middle of Winter? It even made it to national tv as a segment on the program Sunday Morning.
> 
> I just remembered this and do not know if the festival still exists, the name of the town, or where it was located.I do remember how much fun everyone from the little kids to the great grandparents were having, and what satisfaction they were getting from heaving those "cakes".


I haven't heard of the festival, but I have encountered a number cakes I'd quite happily propel into outer space! They're usually shop bought and I wouldn't mind firing them at the _Palace of Hell_ from whence they came, it'd be fun to see whether I could dislodge a few bricks!

I do make a very rich birthday cake based on a wedding cake receipt, but that's something very different.

Dave


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Very many thanks for your help Dave. Your applecake looks really yummy, and as a friend has given me some cooking apples, I shall have to give it a go!
I shall also do as you suggest and look into the wartime cook books, what a great idea - thank you.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maidinkent said:


> Very many thanks for your help Dave. Your applecake looks really yummy, and as a friend has given me some cooking apples, I shall have to give it a go!
> I shall also do as you suggest and look into the wartime cook books, what a great idea - thank you.


Happy to have helped, I know how hard it is to brighten up a diabetic diet. My applecake goes down really well with non-diabetics too and they never notice how very frugal it is!

Dave


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh My Gosh! Thank you so much!!! This is great!!!!!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Dave Thank you too for the Apple cake recipe!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Dave Thank you too for the Apple cake recipe!


It's favourite in my house and very easy to make, I hope you enjoy it.

Dave


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

another recipe for my KPTP folder... this sounds a lot like the apple tarts we used to get in Germany in the late '60s... some had apples, some just applesauce...but the shortcake base seemed to be universal... thanks for the low-sugar goodies...and the ideas re: the war rationing cookbooks...


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

I totally love the way this keeps going! Will this continue to the next Tea Party and just keep on going? That would be just great. Dave, you are such a breath of fresh air with all your knowledge and wonderful receipes . You keep us glued to KP from minute to minute. Thank you for being here for us.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Kichi said:


> I totally love the way this keeps going! Will this continue to the next Tea Party and just keep on going? That would be just great. Dave, you are such a breath of fresh air with all your knowledge and wonderful receipes . You keep us glued to KP from minute to minute. Thank you for being here for us.


I'm glad you're enjoying yourself, I sometimes wonder whether all my anecdotes and histories send people into a coma!

Dave


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

About twenty-five years ago, my late Mother became a diabetic, as you are all possibly aware some diabetic food is so dreadfully dull the placemat would taste better! As a consequence I set about working out how much refined sugar I could remove from traditional receipts and have them still work. I wanted to make it possible for her to eat the same food as everybody else without people noticing, cooking special meals is a complete bore. You may have noticed how little sugar I use in many of my deserts and biscuits, I've got so used to thinking this way I stuck with it. I also wanted to make it lighter, it comes at the end of an excessively large and heavy meal during the course of which, most people have already eaten enough for two days; then along comes a very heavy plateful of stodge! with that in mind I tried to keep the flavour, but lighten the texture so it wouldn't be quite so overwhelming. I've never typed it up before, so you'll have to wait until Friday before you hit the grocers.

Dave, I have never made a Christmas pudding. You will think I am terrible- I always buy one. As you say the pudding comes at the end of a meal where we have eaten enough for two days and none of us ever feel like eating pudding. So I buy a small one, get it ready to cook on Christmas day but never do it because we are all too full. We normally eat it sometime in the new year. So really I could wait to buy one when the prices are reduced. BUT it's become a bit of a tradition in our house to have it there and not eat it. 
The one thing I do make though is my own Christmas cake which I make with the children (all teenagers now) in the October half term.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I think that's the case in quite a few households RebeccaMoe, it's why I wanted to make a less stodgy version. It's still very rich, but nowhere near as heavy.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For anybody interested, the seventeenth egg cosy in the series is now up on the site. You can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-32649-1.html

Hope you like this very simple design that knits up quite quickly.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have to have that birthday cake receipt dave - you know you can't mention food without including the receipt. lol

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - sandwich tin? would an eight inch square cake pan work? thanks

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> have to have that birthday cake receipt dave - you know you can't mention food without including the receipt. lol
> 
> sam


It's a really lengthy list of ingredients, I might get round to typing it out sometime. Unlike others, I don't keep everything on a computer, it's a waste of time when I have my note-books and I don't trust them either!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - sandwich tin? would an eight inch square cake pan work? thanks
> 
> sam


Sorry for not being clear, 7" sandwich tins are round shallow cake tins for making Victoria Sandwich sponge cakes. You could use one 8" square tin and ut it in half to fill when cold, but you would need to adjust the cooking time and be careful it doesn't burn.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

I am so disappointed that I did not find PK sooner so I could have the other egg cosy s I only have the chef and the striped one Jeanb[/quote]

Have you tried the "Search" above for "EggCozies"? I find this feature very helpful in looking thru back post even those before I joined....Della


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

=FireballDave.

Is this the recipe you were looking for?....Della

Turkish Cacik 
Categories: Dip Appetizers Salads

Total Time:
Prep Time:10 mins.
Cook Time:
10 mins

A refreshing dish that usually takes place of a plate of salad. Very refreshing on hot summer days. Can be used as an appetizer or as a dip.

Ingredients:
Servings:
4 4 4-6 Servings Size

Units: US | Metric
2 cups plain yogurt 
3 medium cucumbers, peeled and diced very small 
2 cloves garlic, diced very small 
salt 
2 tablespoons ground and dried mint 
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil 
Directions:
1Place yoghurt in a large bowl.
2Add all other ingredients, except salt and water, and mix thoroughly.
3Add water until required consistency is achieved.
4Stir in some salt, taste and add more if required.
5Chill in refrigerator for about two hours before serving.

Read more: http://www.food.com/recipe/turkish-cacik-36126#ixzz1ZBUaRUjH

I gave up after I tried to find the ingredients for _cacik_ and instead of a nice Turkish dip, it duly delivered hundreds of ways to make crack cocaine!

I guess I'm dumb or something!
Dave

p.s. Don't use 'Turkish Dip' as a search term either, that delivers something completely different and most unsuitable for these pages![/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Kichi said:
> 
> 
> > I totally love the way this keeps going! Will this continue to the next Tea Party and just keep on going? That would be just great. Dave, you are such a breath of fresh air with all your knowledge and wonderful receipes . You keep us glued to KP from minute to minute. Thank you for being here for us.
> ...


The great thing with a virtual tea party is that if we don't want to 'listen' we don't have to. No-one else knows how polite we are. However I do enjoy your little snippets of social history etc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

della - click on dave's name - you will go to a short bio page - look down the list to "topics created" and you will notice a blue work "list" - click on the blue word - it will bring up all dave's topics - all his egg cozies are listed - click on the ones you want - cut and paste on a work document and there you go.

sam



Della said:


> I am so disappointed that I did not find PK sooner so I could have the other egg cosy s I only have the chef and the striped one Jeanb


Have you tried the "Search" above for "EggCozies"? I find this feature very helpful in looking thru back post even those before I joined....Della[/quote]


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Della said:


> =FireballDave.
> 
> Is this the recipe you were looking for?....Della
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Lovely, thank-you. It'll save me having to buy it from the deli!

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

brenda m said:


> It's late afternoon here in north west Tennessee and we had a cool front come through-no need for heat or air. Mama used to make the bread pudding out of any left over bread around. I do the same and sometimes add cinnamon, other times mini chocolate chips. My mother in law used to make a chocolate sauce. I've been making a list of what I need to make a Heavenly Spice Cake for a reunion next week.


Oh, Brenda! I would love to have your Heavenly Spice Cake recipe? Would you consider sharing? Perhaps you already have, as I am late in reading. Thanks!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kerryn said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to see all the breads, cakes and puddings from around the world! I'm especially interested in seeing a real English Christmas Pudding that I've only read about or seen on TV.
> ...


I love the info---TYTY! Nor do I think of your snipets as boring---keep it coming!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Della said:


> =FireballDave.
> 
> Is this the recipe you were looking for?....Della
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Della---this sounds delicious! TY


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Sam for the instruction..I am learning my way around this site with the help of good friends like you..Give those puppies a tummy rub from me, mine love one...Della


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Sam, Are your puppies with you or is your daughter watching them while you recover? I soooo know how hard it is to get around when you can't breathe, I have severe asthma and sometimes I have trouble turning over in bed it is so bad. I hope you feel better each and every day and soon can get to playing with those rascals. They are a big breed which brings big, hard play....be careful! I have tiny Chihuahuas, my big girl is four pounds....size of one of yours at birth? We love them all, don't we?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver, I would like the mac and cheese recipe as well! That is my DD favorite food, and I am always looking for new ones.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > deemail said:
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm glad you're enjoying yourself, I sometimes wonder whether all my anecdotes and histories send people into a coma!

Dave[/quote]

Hi Dave! I love hearing the anedotes and histories you have to share. You just don't realize how enjoyable it is to read the background that goes along with either a receipt or egg cosy you have designed or any other snipet. Please keep them coming.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you're enjoying yourself, I sometimes wonder whether all my anecdotes and histories send people into a coma!
> ...


Good thing they amuse you, my favourite time of year is coming up, there may be some history attached!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Kerryn,
> Thank you so much for the recipe and yes I would love the zucchini recipe. I can use anything zucchini! Our garden was bountiful this year! BTW, Love molasses cookies!
> Appreciatively,
> marilyn


There are masses of courgettes (zucchini) around at the moment, I'm fairly sure I posted this receipt some months ago, but some may have missed it.

Pineapple contains an enzyme that inhibits setting agents, but with grated courgette to stabilise and hold everything together, tinned pineapple in light syrup and sugar with added pectin, you can produce a really delicious jam.

*Pineapple & Courgette Jam

Ingredients:*
2lbs peeled courgettes
grated zest and juice of 2 lemons
1 large can pineapple pieces, drained (tin size: 540g, drained 340g)
1 kg bag jam sugar with added pectin (or 1kg granulated sugar and sachet pectin setting agent)

*Method:*
Grate peeled courgettes wih cheese grater.

Finely chop pineapple, easiest method is to blitz in a food-processor, but not pulped.

Put courgettes, pineapple and lemon into a stainless steel pan, bring slowly to the boil, stir well and reduce the heat, simmer gently for 10 minutes.

Add sugar. stir until all the sugar granules have dissolved, then bring to a rapid boil and boil hard for 4 minutes.

Pour into warm sterilized jars and seal.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Just noticed a typo in my _Racing in Japan Egg Cosy_, I've re-posted the corrected chart and instructions at the bottom of the page. Unfortunately the system only allows one hour for corrections, sorry chaps!

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I've only had to start using spectacles in the past few years, it took considerable getting used to. I do find the intermediate pair very useful, they focus at arm's length and are marvellous for working on the computer; I'm told musicians use them a lot.
> 
> Dave


Hi! I'm a musician & I use the glasses that don't have bifocal lines. I love them. The changes on the lenses are not apparent at all when you are using them. The arm's length intermediate lenses have been suggested to me, but I would be too near-sighted to see the conductor! When feeling vain, I wear one contact lens for near-sightedness & one for far-sightedness. The mind just sees with which-ever eye is needed, & it works fine.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I've only had to start using spectacles in the past few years, it took considerable getting used to. I do find the intermediate pair very useful, they focus at arm's length and are marvellous for working on the computer; I'm told musicians use them a lot.
> ...


I use varifocals too and really like them, except when walking down stairs and escalators, they aren't too good on the underground! But I was getting headaches using a computer screen and the inters are just perfect for that.

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Dave, I like the varifocals too and I haven't had to change mine in over ten years. The doctor says the changes in my vision are so insignificant that new glasses are not warranted. I still don;t use them on stairs and escalators are a horror, I take elevators instead,

As for your history snippets, I look forward to them. I love history and it was always a favorite subject in school. Please keep writing about it. 

I love your receipts and the stories/histories connected with them also. 

Keep it all coming I enjoy it so much. I also love you family comments. The lads come alive and I just can see them in my mind. Reallylove it all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Della said:


> =FireballDave.
> 
> Is this the recipe you were looking for?....Della
> 
> ...


hi Della, this is what my Mom would make for us! sometimes if she didnt have the yogurt, she would use sour cream. Sometimes she would leave out the mint and would use lemon and pepper flavoring instead. It sure brings back great memories when we had so many cucumbers we didnt know what to do with them all left over from the pickle making!! With such great wholesome eating, we were never sick either!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

There is a really nice Greek equivalent to _Cacik_ called _Tzatziki_ which is very similar, but the proportions are slightly different. Until Della kindly found this receipt for me, I had been using the Greek one given to me by my Greek Cypriot barber's Mother, she substituted sour cream too. It was quite funny, I was having my hair cut after having the colour done at the salon on the other side of town; tip for the chaps, women are great colourists but always get a barber to do the cutting, they're the experts! Anyway, I was chatting to Kristos about my unplanned excursion into the internet's sleazier dark alleyways to everybody'y amusement, when he said, "You don't want that Turkish rubbish, us Greeks invented it and Mama's is the best!" So he promptly called her for instructions and I noticed a few other guys in the shop jotting them down!

Her dip is very good and includes a hint of lemon zest. I'll have to have a taste test now, I have masses of mint in the garden, so I might experiment on the boys with _MotoGP_ final practice and qualifying through the night on Friday/Saturday.

This Sunday a few friends will be joining us for a racing brekkers at 3a.m., so it will be Japan egg cosies at the ready, followed by sushi with the races. Before you ask for receipts, I'm cheating and have just ordered a selection from the deli. Some things, others really can do better!

Gorgeous weather in London this afternoon, 27degC/80degF with clear blue skies and a gentle breeze, just perfect for my _walk and talk_ lecture this morning and food shopping followed by a pint in a local pub's sunny beer garden this afternoon!

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> There is a really nice Greek equivalent called _Tzatziki_ which is very similar, but the proportions are slightly different. Until Della kindly found this receipt for me, I had been using the Greek one given to me by my Greek Cypriot barber's Mother, she substituted sour cream too. It was quite funny, I was having my hair cut after having the colour done at the salon on the other side of town; tip for the chaps, women are great colourists but always get a barber to do the cutting, they're the experts! Anyway, I was chatting to Kristos about my unplanned excursion into the internet's sleazier dark alleyways to everybody'y amusement, when he said, "You don't want that Turkish rubbish, us Greeks invented it and Mama's is the best"! So he called her for instructions and everybody jotted them down!
> 
> Her dip is very good and includes a hint of lemon zest. I'll have to have a taste test now, I have masses of mint in the garden, so I might experiment on the boys with _MotoGP_ in the middle of the night.
> 
> ...


I was going to recommend trying the Tzatziki sauce. I use it on gyros meat, but also on spiced lamb, chicken and beef burgers. I also like to put it on rye bread, place some thinly sliced cucumbers on top and add a sprig of dill - instant tea sandwiches. I make a full cucumber salad with sliced cucumbers and sliced onions bathed in this sauce. Mmmmm. A batch never goes to waste


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Tea Party goers, I just got an upsetting phone call. My mother in law has a severe case of pneumonia and with her existing lung problems and her age (93 or so) she is not expected to live through the day. She is at home and on morphine injections. Could I get some prayers going please? my husband is unable to travel to see her nor go to the funeral if/when it is, needless to say he is very broken up about this. Our son is out in Vancouver and Grandmother is in Toronto, Ont. He is not able to come out either. Thank you and I am sorry to be the bearer of sad things.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was going to recommend trying the Tzatziki sauce. I use it on gyros meat, but also on spiced lamb, chicken and beef burgers. I also like to put it on rye bread, place some thinly sliced cucumbers on top and add a sprig of dill - instant tea sandwiches. I make a full cucumber salad with sliced cucumbers and sliced onions bathed in this sauce. Mmmmm. A batch never goes to waste


There's a thought, I haven't assembled a gyro in ages. They're great if you take the trouble to put them together properly and I really should use the rotisserie system in my small oven more often. I usually have an all-night barbecue for the Australian _MotoGP_, 16th October this year, but that could be a fun alternative for the crew!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Tea Party goers, I just got an upsetting phone call. My mother in law has a severe case of pneumonia and with her existing lung problems and her age (93 or so) she is not expected to live through the day. She is at home and on morphine injections. Could I get some prayers going please? my husband is unable to travel to see her nor go to the funeral if/when it is, needless to say he is very broken up about this. Our son is out in Vancouver and Grandmother is in Toronto, Ont. He is not able to come out either. Thank you and I am sorry to be the bearer of sad things.


So sorry to read about your very sad news, my thoughts are with you.

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

The Hungarians also make a delicious cucumber yogurt or sour cream concoction which I used to have at least once a week when I was working. I haven't had it in years and I ought to look it up. I like Greek food very much and it would be interesting to compare all of these.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

5mmdpns I am so sorry for your situation. It's doubly sad for your family since no one is able to go to her. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

maryanne said:


> 5mmdpns I am so sorry for your situation. It's doubly sad for your family since no one is able to go to her. I will be thinking of you.


There is no one from here available to go to her. Her other 3 sons and their wives are with her. I am waiting by the phone and not wanting it to ring. 
Thank you for your kind thoughts Dave and MaryAnne.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> The Hungarians also make a delicious cucumber yogurt or sour cream concoction which I used to have at least once a week when I was working. I haven't had it in years and I ought to look it up. I like Greek food very much and it would be interesting to compare all of these.


Oh I hope you can find out what is was, then I can have a real fun tasting session, cucumbers are also plentiful at the moment. I'll have to bully my friend Pietr into phoning his Mother, he's a health hazard in the kitchen but she's brilliant!

Have you ever tried the Hungarian drink _Zwack?_ It's a particularly violent example of _liver-abuse_. Don't ever get into a drinking contest with an Hungarian on this stuff, it's deadly and they're the professionals with it!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns - i am so sorry to hear about your mother-in-law - prayers going up for her - you and your husband and son and the whole family. positive evergy coming your way also.

hugs -

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Hi Tea Party goers, I just got an upsetting phone call. My mother in law has a severe case of pneumonia and with her existing lung problems and her age (93 or so) she is not expected to live through the day. She is at home and on morphine injections. Could I get some prayers going please? my husband is unable to travel to see her nor go to the funeral if/when it is, needless to say he is very broken up about this. Our son is out in Vancouver and Grandmother is in Toronto, Ont. He is not able to come out either. Thank you and I am sorry to be the bearer of sad things.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > There is a really nice Greek equivalent called _Tzatziki_ which is very similar, but the proportions are slightly different. Until Della kindly found this receipt for me, I had been using the Greek one given to me by my Greek Cypriot barber's Mother, she substituted sour cream too. It was quite funny, I was having my hair cut after having the colour done at the salon on the other side of town; tip for the chaps, women are great colourists but always get a barber to do the cutting, they're the experts! Anyway, I was chatting to Kristos about my unplanned excursion into the internet's sleazier dark alleyways to everybody'y amusement, when he said, "You don't want that Turkish rubbish, us Greeks invented it and Mama's is the best"! So he called her for instructions and everybody jotted them down!
> ...


I never could understand the English passion for cucumber sandwiches. Then someone recommended something to use for tea and it is so good. Little round slices of party rye with salad dressing on them, a slice of cucumber, and lemon pepper on top. You can just keep eating, and oddly enough they also are still edible a day later. And very refreshing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> I never could understand the English passion for cucumber sandwiches. Then someone recommended something to use for tea and it is so good. Little round slices of party rye with salad dressing on them, a slice of cucumber, and lemon pepper on top. You can just keep eating, and oddly enough they also are still edible a day later. And very refreshing.


Cucumber sandwiches are something uniquely British. First peel the cucumber, the skin causes indigestion, then finely slice and liberally salt the slices in a sieve, this draws the excess moisture out and chill. Now layer to make dainty sandwiches cut _boudoir style_ and enjoy.

They really are a wonderfully insubstantial delight, perfect as a mid-afternoon snack before such delights as _Swiss Roll_. A sweet delight is inextricably linked to the women's rights movement and the subject of yet another story!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - swiss roll - do we get the receipt along with a wonderful piece of history concerning women's rights? i hope so.

sam



FireballDaveThey really are a wonderfully insubstantial delight said:


> Swiss Roll[/i]. A sweet delight is inextricably linked to the women's rights movement and the subject of yet another story!
> 
> Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - swiss roll - do we get the receipt along with a wonderful piece of history concerning women's rights? i hope so.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Oh Dear Sam, you do ask questions that lead to lengthy answers!

First _Swiss Roll_. This is a simple sponge baked in a shallow rectangular tray, otherwise known as a _Swiss Roll Tin_, using the basic three-egg receipt. That's three eggs on one side of the balance and equal measures of butter, sugar and self-raising flour and a teaspoon of vanilla essence. Cream the sugar and butter together, beat in the eggs and vanilla then fold in the flour.

The trick comes when it comes out of the oven. Turn out onto a clean tea towel and make a light incision (one quarter of the depth of the sponge) half an inch (1.25cms) from one end. Now roll the sponge with the tea towel and allow to cool completely. Next very carefully spread with jam and re-roll tightly, allow to set overnight before dusting with sugar crystals. You now have a basic _Swiss Roll_, to be served in dainty slices.

A chocolate variant mixes half an ounce, or fifteen grams, of cocoa powder into the cake mixture in substitution for an equal quantity of flour and the filling is vanilla butter cream icing. In the UK, the chocolate version gets covered with chocolate butter cream icing and served by those who celebrate Christmas as a _Yule Log_, suitably decorated.

That takes care of the practicalities, now to the more far more entertaining social and cultural history. _Lyons Corner Shops_ and _ABC Tea Shops_ started to appear towards the end of the nineteenth century and were the kind of places to which ladies could go uchaperoned. The _Swiss Roll_ invented by Lyons was a cake that could be eaten wearing gloves with the aid of a gateau fork.

This sets the scene, at 4:00p.m., on 1st March 1912., young ladies who had congregated in ABC tea rooms and Lyons corner shops went on a rampage through London from Piccadilly Circus heading North and along Oxford Street using hammers hidden on their muffs and coats. This event set a pattern for _direct action_ which grabs the headlines to this day.

The _Swiss Roll_ didn't cause _Black Saturday_, but it was almost certainly eaten by many of the young suffragettes before their day of action!

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Tea Party goers, I just got an upsetting phone call. My mother in law has a severe case of pneumonia and with her existing lung problems and her age (93 or so) she is not expected to live through the day. She is at home and on morphine injections. Could I get some prayers going please? my husband is unable to travel to see her nor go to the funeral if/when it is, needless to say he is very broken up about this. Our son is out in Vancouver and Grandmother is in Toronto, Ont. He is not able to come out either. Thank you and I am sorry to be the bearer of sad things.


So sorry to hear this - my prayers and condolences.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Tea Party goers, I just got an upsetting phone call. My mother in law has a severe case of pneumonia and with her existing lung problems and her age (93 or so) she is not expected to live through the day. She is at home and on morphine injections. Could I get some prayers going please? my husband is unable to travel to see her nor go to the funeral if/when it is, needless to say he is very broken up about this. Our son is out in Vancouver and Grandmother is in Toronto, Ont. He is not able to come out either. Thank you and I am sorry to be the bearer of sad things.


So sorry to hear this - my prayers and condolences.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - swiss roll - do we get the receipt along with a wonderful piece of history concerning women's rights? i hope so.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My Mom who was a great baker (not so much for cooking)made jelly rolls about 2 x a year - probably would have been less than that except that she iiked them too and was at least amenable to our much nagging. Fresh home-made strawberry jam and jelly roll cake--Yummm. I think I'm going to have to re-kindle that memory and skill.

I use the rotissere on our BBQ as often as I can - I, too, will get a gyros party going. Dave, another candidate recipe for your cook-out is the Alabama BBQ chicken:http://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/Alabama-BBQ-Chicken/7652/?extcode=M00KSCR00

It is delicious!!! Extra white BBQ sauce on the side is great.

Time to go get dinner going - tangy cranberry baked chicken with roasted sweet potatoes and squash. YUMmmm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Kichi said:


> Hi Sam, Are your puppies with you or is your daughter watching them while you recover? I soooo know how hard it is to get around when you can't breathe, I have severe asthma and sometimes I have trouble turning over in bed it is so bad. I hope you feel better each and every day and soon can get to playing with those rascals. They are a big breed which brings big, hard play....be careful! I have tiny Chihuahuas, my big girl is four pounds....size of one of yours at birth? We love them all, don't we?


kichi - i'm back to good health - feel the best today that i have felt in a long while - and that is a good thing. no one knows how breathing affects you until you can't breathe - each time it happens i wonder if i have the strength and concentration to get through it again. know you have felt the same thing.

the puppies are getting big - my granddaughter has pictures of them on her ipad - trying to get her over here to download them onto my computer so i can include them here. i do love the puppies but not sure i have the strength to train them. i'll see.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Yah, I agree with Sam here. I used to make jelly rolls once a week when I was a kid living at home with the parents. My siblings and I each had a "specialty" dish that we would make once a week -- usually Fridays and we would take turns. My brother's specialty was taffy candy. I made jelly rolls. My little brother liked making no bake oatmeal cookies. My older sister's specialty was pouting, as she never did anything more than she absolutely had to. haha, did she miss out on the cooking lessons!! Mom would also take each Friday and one of us kids and teach us how to cook/bake homemade meals. I loved peeling the potatoes and carrots from the garden! Of course the ground hamburger meat could be cooked in ever so many different ways!!! And the fresh shelled peas! ooooweee, tastey times back then!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes Sam, we do use a lot of self-raising flour in the UK. It's a very fine white flour mixed with raising agent. You can use any fine grade of four and add baking powder in substitution.

But now you know where your _jelly roll_ comes from, it was the need for a cake English ladies could eat with a fork without having to remove their gloves!

Dave


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Tea Party goers, I just got an upsetting phone call. My mother in law has a severe case of pneumonia and with her existing lung problems and her age (93 or so) she is not expected to live through the day. She is at home and on morphine injections. Could I get some prayers going please? my husband is unable to travel to see her nor go to the funeral if/when it is, needless to say he is very broken up about this. Our son is out in Vancouver and Grandmother is in Toronto, Ont. He is not able to come out either. Thank you and I am sorry to be the bearer of sad things.


So sorry, prayers are winging their way from England for your husband and you and family. much love and hugs x


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Dave I believe that this is the recipe that is closest to the one from my favorite Hungarian restaurant of long ago. It is so simple I hope no one minds that I write it that way.

3 large cukes, pealed, scored with fork and sliced thinly as possible,put in big bowl and sprinkle with 1t salt

1 onion sliced thinly and separated into rings

1/2 cup light vinegar such as rice

1t sugar, salt and pepper (white is nice) to taste

Sour cream to taste

Let sliced and salted cucumbers stand for 20 to 30 minutes. Pour off liquid, squeeze the cucumbers in your hands to remove excess and pat dry. Mix with onion, vinegar , sugar, salt and pepper and chill for several hours. When ready to serve, pour off liquid and mix with sour cream and sprinkle with Hungarian sweet paprika, Best very cold.

You are right about Hungarians. They can drink anyone under the table. Their wines and food are wonderfully delicious too. They love to have a good time feasting and telling the old stories of their ancestors riding out of the steppes and splitting up. Half went to Hungary and half went to Finland. I was told that they can understand each others language but that the two had become different in many respects over time.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Hi Dave I believe that this is the recipe that is closest to the one from my favorite Hungarian restaurant of long ago. It is so simple I hope no one minds that I write it that way.
> 
> 3 large cukes, pealed, scored with fork and sliced thinly as possible,put in big bowl and sprinkle with 1t salt
> 
> ...


Thanks maryanne, always good to have three options, I can thoroughly bamboozle the troops now! Hungarian stories are brill, as are Livonian legends,

Dave

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Sam I'm so glad to hear that you're feeling better. I hope you're eating lots of delicioius food, kicking back and relaxing with your knitting.and enjoying your furry friends. Exactly what I intend to do. And, of course, visit the forum.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

OH my......so much going on

1st off....5mmdrns---sorry to hear about your MIL, it's so hard when you can't be with them and I'm sure it's harder on your husband. Prayers are going her way from Massachusetts. Your Fridays at home sound wonderful with cooking lessons from Mom and taking turns making the sweets!

Sam---It's good to see that you're feeling better----I'm looking forward to the pictures of the pups too!

Maryanne---the Hungarian Cukes sound yummy! We often either do them in sour cream or in sugar & vinegar-but never have we marinated them 1st then stirred them into sour cream. I have to try it!

Dave---thanks again for the history lesson--very interesting. I love tzatziki & greek food in general, gyros being a favorite! I don't know about your pineapple courgette jam though (zucchini and jam just doesn't seem to mix for me) or your assessment of men being better at cutting......:O)

Thank you all for a very interesting tea party!
Kerry


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

mjs said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


 :shock: speaking of cuck's i went to a very she she pooh pooh type spa and in the lounge area, they served cucumber water and i would never have believed how refreshing it was. we always have lemon in ours, but that was a pleasant change, who knew. i love to pile slices of cucks on sandwiches i love the crunch. thts all folks :lol:


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

5mmdpn..so sorry about your bad news. We are all saying prayers for her and all your family....Della


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns..our prayers are with you and your family.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Sailor Ray, you have an adorable doggie. She/he is worth many eggs! & hugs!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Tea Party goers, I just got an upsetting phone call. My mother in law has a severe case of pneumonia and with her existing lung problems and her age (93 or so) she is not expected to live through the day. She is at home and on morphine injections. Could I get some prayers going please? my husband is unable to travel to see her nor go to the funeral if/when it is, needless to say he is very broken up about this. Our son is out in Vancouver and Grandmother is in Toronto, Ont. He is not able to come out either. Thank you and I am sorry to be the bearer of sad things.


Your Mother in law and entire family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Coming this Friday is my own _Christmas Pudding_ receipt, I'm making a start on mine this week. It'll empty your store cupboard, which is what it is about anyway, you have been warned!
> 
> Dave


Dave, this sounds fascinating. Interesting to hear how you preserve these delights till holidays.

This evening I stopped at a hardware store to explore the "75%off Tropical Plants" sign. Bought 2 huge Boston ferns for $3.50 each. They also had little tart Missouri apples in huge bins for 5 cents each. Great fun!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Coming this Friday is my own _Christmas Pudding_ receipt, I'm making a start on mine this week. It'll empty your store cupboard, which is what it is about anyway, you have been warned!
> ...


Too much booze in them to go off!

Excellent shopping, I love a bargain!

We really have got masses of cucumbers at the moment, three for a pound in the market to-day! My liver keeps muttering about wanting a divorce, but after over fifty years its complaints fall on deaf ears, this is fun...

Cucumber Vodka: Half fill a glass with finely diced cucumber, pour in vodka, cover and refrigerate overnight then strain. It's excellent in cocktails and don't throw the cucumber away, stir it into hollandaise sauce to make it really special, it's fantastic with baked or grilled salmon!

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > Kerryn,
> ...


Kerry, this sounds especially piquant & flavourful. Thank you!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > That was just great Dave, so interesting. Are you familiar with the dreadful American Fruitcake? To me it is inedible, but it is a staple gift given to an unfortunate multitude by individuals and organizations alike.
> ...


Dave, you are indeed thoughtful to repeat the apple cake recipe & to explain how it is healthful to us! The war booklet resource also sounds both helpful & interesting. Thank you!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts and prayers. An update on MIL's condition. She has had a major heart attack now and is not going to come out of this situation. Her sons that are with her have arranged for a doctor to come to the house to see her. He will order end of life measures and oxygen for her comfort. There are nurses who come in and stay with her.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts and prayers. An update on MIL's condition. She has had a major heart attack now and is not going to come out of this situation. Her sons that are with her have arranged for a doctor to come to the house to see her. He will order end of life measures and oxygen for her comfort. There are nurses who come in and stay with her.


So sorry to read your sad news. At least she is at home and has some of her family with her, rather than the unfamiliar surroundings of hospital.

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks like I missed a good tea party last weekend!

My neck has been hurting like crazy, but I did get in to see the spine specialist last week. I get an MRI tomorrow afternoon. Nothing can be done until those results come in.

The potential diagnosis is a herniated disc in my neck with possible radiculitis. Of course that won't be known until the MRI is done.

Believe it or not, this is the first time I've been able to check in with the most current tea party. It has been hard to be at the computer for more than a few minutes at a time.

This doctor has excellent reviews, so I do feel like I am in good hands. He knows that I am willing to do whatever it takes to heal up, and that I don't want to be on meds that turn me into a figurative zombie.

I'm hoping for a round of cortisone injections into the area(s) affected. I tend to do well on those once the soreness calms down.

Wish me luck! I'll update during the next Tea Party. 

Oh yeah - and while all that was going on we had a major slab leak under our apartment and Code Enforcement was breathing down my neck until I finally let the maintenance guys in to fix it. I didn't recognize them and hadn't called for repairs, so I was mighty suspicious. It turned out that they were most definitely legit and did produce ID and a work order that the management office verified. Now we just need to have them put the bathroom sink back in.

Busy couple of weeks!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Dave. I am assuming that she will be transferred to a hospital once she goes into a coma as there are end of life things that are best left to the hospital personnel to look after.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maelinde - lots of positive energy coming your way - hope you get on top of this real soon and that the pain is short lived.

i think you were wise not to allow anyone in the house that you did not know. this day and age you never know and it pays to take care.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I do hope the treatments work Maelinde, I had wondered how you were getting on, back and neck pain are miserable.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I do hope the treatments work Maelinde, I had wondered how you were getting on, back and neck pain are miserable.
> 
> Dave


 :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I found this in my email and thought I would share with you all. It gives a little history on the subject that you all should find interesting. It is a double knit pattern and a Hoover all rolled into one!!! Enjoy:
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall03/PATThoover.html

PS. Sorry there was no fridge involved here!! haha


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns, our hearts go out to you & your family, sending comfort & healing blessings. Sure don't want you to be all alone to face this! Guess that's why we're here---so that we might be there for one another.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

You were missed Maelinde.I have chronic pain from scoliosis and all I do for it is physical therapy. I truly dislike pain medication and the way it makes me feel. Cortisone, on the other hand, can work miracles it seems. I am so glad you can take it. I had shots of it into a frozen shoulder and got almost instant relief and was able to heal. I wish the same for you and that you will be back soon.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> 5mmdpns, our hearts go out to you & your family, sending comfort & healing blessings. Sure don't want you to be all alone to face this! Guess that's why we're here---so that we might be there for one another.


You have no idea the comfort the KP members have been--you are all such an incredible support group!! I cant take the time to answer all of you but my heart is thanking each one of you.

Update: the doctor has been in to see MIL and will come by to see her each day. Five nurses take turns being with her. She has oxygen now and the doctor has ordered some "comfort" medications for her. She is not restless anymore and is peaceful in her mind and body now. This is now is just time for family and friends to say their last goodbyes.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> We really have got masses of cucumbers at the moment, three for a pound in the market to-day! My liver keeps muttering about wanting a divorce, but after over fifty years its complaints fall on deaf ears, this is fun...
> 
> Cucumber Vodka: Half fill a glass with finely diced cucumber, pour in vodka, cover and refrigerate overnight then strain. It's excellent in cocktails and don't throw the cucumber away, stir it into hollandaise sauce to make it really special, it's fantastic with baked or grilled salmon!
> 
> Dave


O, Mon Dieu, Dave! C'est exquise!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i have said it before, the folks on this forum are priceless. you never have to go through any thing alone. we are always here for each other. i pray healing on those that need it. i pray that God will come to each and every one and give a sense of comfort and assurance. we are never alone. love to you all. sam, i am so glad you are feeling so much better, you can just tell by the very words you print. dave what a interesting tea party this has been as usual. still working on the slouch hat. ugh... i have frogged it several times back to before i start decreasing, i just don't get some of the dumb instructions, the ssk, why not just k2 together? would be easier.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i have said it before, the folks on this forum are priceless. you never have to go through any thing alone. we are always here for each other. i pray healing on those that need it. i pray that God will come to each and every one and give a sense of comfort and assurance. we are never alone. love to you all. sam, i am so glad you are feeling so much better, you can just tell by the very words you print. dave what a interesting tea party this has been as usual. still working on the slouch hat. ugh... i have frogged it several times back to before i start decreasing, i just don't get some of the dumb instructions, the ssk, why not just k2 together? would be easier.


i have frogged it several times back to before i start decreasing, i just don't get some of the dumb instructions, the ssk, why not just k2 together? would be easier.

It makes a difference in which way the stitches slant. If you k2 together, it makes a right leaning slant. The ssk makes a left leaning slant. (I think I have those going in the proper direction?)


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

You're right on 5mmdpns.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i have said it before, the folks on this forum are priceless. you never have to go through any thing alone. we are always here for each other. i pray healing on those that need it. i pray that God will come to each and every one and give a sense of comfort and assurance. we are never alone. love to you all. sam, i am so glad you are feeling so much better, you can just tell by the very words you print. dave what a interesting tea party this has been as usual. still working on the slouch hat. ugh... i have frogged it several times back to before i start decreasing, i just don't get some of the dumb instructions, the ssk, why not just k2 together? would be easier.


You could just k2tog, but you would not have the slant they are after. But if that does not matter to you, you could do that.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Well Southern Gal, I've finished all the Japan egg cosies for Sunday's breakfast with the _MotoGP_ from Motegi and have just started thinking about one for Halloween. I'm having a lot of fun trying to get a _Jack-O-Lantern_ to work. Without ssk and a couple of other tricky stitches, it simply doesn't come out.

Not really sure why I'm making a Halloween cosy, since I don't believe in ghosts and am not religious, it's pretty meaningless to me. I also detest _Trick-or-Treat_ with a passion, it simply teaches children 'demands with menaces' are acceptable behaviour and terrifies many elderly people living on their own who become prisoners in their own homes. It's also very inconvenient, in an effort to curb this unpleasant activity, the shops where I live stop selling baking ingredients on Halloween, as I discovered when I ran out of flour last year.

Maybe I'm just being grumpy because I'm on my third attempt to get this stupid thing to come out right!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maybe you are grumpy, but I don't like it either. Partly from religious resaons but because as you say it teaches kids it is OK to demand something from others with menance if desired. If ever it takes off here (and signs are that it well could) I will be ignoring it. And in this age when kids are being warned of strangers is it suddenly OK for them to go knocking on strangers doors?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe you are grumpy, but I don't like it either. Partly from religious resaons but because as you say it teaches kids it is OK to demand something from others with menance if desired. If ever it takes off here (and signs are that it well could) I will be ignoring it. And in this age when kids are being warned of strangers is it suddenly OK for them to go knocking on strangers doors?


It's definitely grown in England over the past few years and the _Palaces of Hell_ have been pushing all manner of over-priced tat for about a fortnight. It has become big business.

It was OK when it was no more than an excuse for a fancy-dress ball, but like so many things it's got out of hand. The children aren't satisfied with a bag of sweets, it's hard cash they're after these days. It's so bad in some areas, the penalty for not answering the door is wanton vandalism. I'm hoping for nice steady rain to keep them all indoors!

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> maelinde - lots of positive energy coming your way - hope you get on top of this real soon and that the pain is short lived.
> 
> sam


Thank you, Sam. I can't wait until I get an absolute diagnosis so that the proper treatment can start. I know that Prednisone works when taken orally, so the cortisone injections will work better.



thewren said:


> i think you were wise not to allow anyone in the house that you did not know. this day and age you never know and it pays to take care.


There have been several issues in my area over the last couple of years about guys wearing shirts that just say "Maintenance" on them and knocking on doors of those home alone to essentially rob the place, or cause physical harm on those inside. Our complex has changed hands so many times it is just crazy. The property reverted back to the lender (can't remember the actual term) and they have new maintenance personnel every other week. I kind of liked knowing that "Bob" was the guy for the A/C, "Hector" did the plumbing, "Carl" did the electrical, etc. We used to have that here 4 years ago and it was really nice. Perhaps these guys will stick around long enough for us to get to know them before we get a house.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I do hope the treatments work Maelinde, I had wondered how you were getting on, back and neck pain are miserable.
> 
> Dave


Thank you Dave.  I'm hurting pretty bad right about now, but once the Ambien kicks in, I'll be fast asleep.

I have an MRI appointment Friday (Today) afternoon, and that should reveal what the issue is. They're going to get the images to my doctor and he'll go over it with me as soon as they can schedule an appointment. It will be on a Friday as that is the only day he's in the Arlington office. He's in Southlake (North of us -near DFW airport) most of the time. It makes it hard to schedule sometimes. They are very nice and caring, though. That does count in my book.

They will only be treating the cervical spine this time around as the lumbar pain isn't as bad. The medication would be the exact same anyway. I know those physical therapy exercises like the back of my hand, so I can treat that pain on my own.

I just want to get in my cervical traction device ASAP, but with any possibility of a nerve compression, they need to see the MRI results first. I'll have to find my TENS unit. I love that machine, too.

Just a few more pieces of equipment, I could open up my own Physical Therapy office. I'd have margaritas and other mixed drinks afterward as rewards for working out. :shock: :idea:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I do hope the treatments work Maelinde, I had wondered how you were getting on, back and neck pain are miserable.
> ...


Thank you - *hugs*


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

maryanne said:


> You were missed Maelinde.I have chronic pain from scoliosis and all I do for it is physical therapy. I truly dislike pain medication and the way it makes me feel. Cortisone, on the other hand, can work miracles it seems. I am so glad you can take it. I had shots of it into a frozen shoulder and got almost instant relief and was able to heal. I wish the same for you and that you will be back soon.


Maryanne,

Thank you so much for the kind wishes. I hope that your pain starts to go away soon.

I had my last cortisone shot when I separated my shoulder in 2010 and it helped so much. They did a numbing shot first - I think it was lidocaine, and then the cortisone directly into the part where my shoulder had the separation. It was fine the first day as the lidocaine numbed it for a couple days!  Then I had intense injection soreness for about 5 days. Once that soreness wore off, my shoulder was better than before the separation. Those injections are amazing.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> You have no idea the comfort the KP members have been--you are all such an incredible support group!! I cant take the time to answer all of you but my heart is thanking each one of you.
> 
> Update: the doctor has been in to see MIL and will come by to see her each day. Five nurses take turns being with her. She has oxygen now and the doctor has ordered some "comfort" medications for her. She is not restless anymore and is peaceful in her mind and body now. This is now is just time for family and friends to say their last goodbyes.


5mmdpns,

Positive healing energy and thoughts are being sent to you and your family during this difficult time.

It sounds like she is in a very good place for care.

Here's a virtual *hug* good for anytime you need it. No expiration date, either! 

Take care of yourself, too, ok?

*hugs*


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Steroid injections really are 'wonder drugs', they can have amazing results. I have to have them in my eyes to deal with oedemas behind the retina that cause distortions to my vision, they aren't pleasant, but the brilliant doctors at Moorfields have saved my sight with them, for which I'm very very grateful.

Hope yours go well Maelinde

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Update: the doctor has been in to see MIL and will come by to see her each day. Five nurses take turns being with her. She has oxygen now and the doctor has ordered some "comfort" medications for her. She is not restless anymore and is peaceful in her mind and body now. This is now is just time for family and friends to say their last goodbyes. [/quote]

my prayers are with you and your whole family. I'm so sorry for the sorrow your family is going through.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Looks like I missed a good tea party last weekend!
> 
> My neck has been hurting like crazy, but I did get in to see the spine specialist last week. I get an MRI tomorrow afternoon. Nothing can be done until those results come in.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your neck problems. I'll keep you in my prayers that the Spine specialist can give you relief. I know the pain you must be in. Please keep us informed about the MRI results and following procedure.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Dave, I have mixed feelings on this Halloween thing. I totally agree with everything you said....but....my little grandkids look so cute all dressed up and excited. They have been taught to be quiet and thankful. In fact to those who have no treats they offer what they have to them. But in reality, I really agree with you. Such a stupid waste of time and money. Isn't that what it is all about now anyway, money?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Well Southern Gal, I've finished all the Japan egg cosies for Sunday's breakfast with the _MotoGP_ from Motegi and have just started thinking about one for Halloween. I'm having a lot of fun trying to get a _Jack-O-Lantern_ to work. Without ssk and a couple of other tricky stitches, it simply doesn't come out.
> 
> Not really sure why I'm making a Halloween cosy, since I don't believe in ghosts and am not religious, it's pretty meaningless to me. I also detest _Trick-or-Treat_ with a passion, it simply teaches children 'demands with menaces' are acceptable behaviour and terrifies many elderly people living on their own who become prisoners in their own homes. It's also very inconvenient, in an effort to curb this unpleasant activity, the shops where I live stop selling baking ingredients on Halloween, as I discovered when I ran out of flour last year.
> 
> ...


Around here it's mostly kids we know coming and showing their costumes. I don't really want to be bothered with kids since the ones I know are grown up and away, so I just put out a bowl filled with the snack bars. If you don't put your porch light on, in theory there is no treat there.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

When I was a kid Halloween was all about having good clean fun and there was no maleousness involved. We would dress up in costume and as we when to various neighbourhood doors, they would try and guess who we were! Of course we would sing silly little dittys for them too!
Now most of the time there is no going door to door but rather a dance and a party with games are put on in various homes. Bobbing for apples is always fun to do. This is happening in different parts of Canada. I think that these parties are great for children. Halloween is celebrated from 4pm to 8pm.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Halloween is NOT my favorite holiday. When my children were small,I did dress them in costume but there was no trick or treat. We lived in the country and it was too far between houses for trick or treat so every year, our little country church would have a Halloween party with prizes for best, funniest, etc costume. The adults would be in charge and everyone would have a great time. 
Now I live in a senior apartment building and children cannot get into the building unless their coming with adults to see a resident and have to be coded into the bldg. Makes life much easier.
Does that make me a grump, too, Dave!? LOL!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Just a few more pieces of equipment, I could open up my own Physical Therapy office. I'd have margaritas and other mixed drinks afterward as rewards for working out. :shock: :idea:[/quote]

maelinde - sign me up.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Halloween is NOT my favorite holiday. When my children were small,I did dress them in costume but there was no trick or treat. We lived in the country and it was too far between houses for trick or treat so every year, our little country church would have a Halloween party with prizes for best, funniest, etc costume. The adults would be in charge and everyone would have a great time.
> Now I live in a senior apartment building and children cannot get into the building unless their coming with adults to see a resident and have to be coded into the bldg. Makes life much easier.
> Does that make me a grump, too, Dave!? LOL!
> JuneK


I've no problem with people having fancy-dress parties for children, or grown-up masked balls at the other end of the scale. It is the intimidating behaviour of some youngsters that spoils things, many elderly people are terrified and live in a state of siege, that isn't so good.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hallowe'en has never been one of my faves, either. I used to let my daughter dress up and she could T or T on our street, but no further. When she was 12, no more. Now, I see parents bringing infants, begging for candy! And teenagers being quite rude if you don't have the kind of candy they want. So far, in my little town, money is not expected (yet).


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I've just opened this weekend's Tea Party at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-33327-1.html

Hope to see you all for a chat and a cream cake!

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

JuneK[/quote]

have no idea why this post from Sept. showed up in tonight's tea party..."GHOST IN THE MACHINE"????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Isn't this this the date of the tp this month (it is the 25th here)? I was very confused as I didn't notice the date and wondered why it had come stright through to my inbox when I hadn't seen it yet.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Many got the old tea parties into their watched boxes. Haha, maybe they dont like the time changes either??


----------

